# what are u doing right this minute?



## femaleseat

im curious....lol

i jsut got home from work...to tired to do anything except check what i missed here...oh and its raining again!!


----------



## Zowie

I just finished a totally badass drawing. I'm crazy proud of myself, but I'm debating doing a background for it or not.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm starting to very much dislike the rain as well. Been raining a lot here, too. It's officially the Fall season. No Indian Summers around these parts, lol.

I'm actually in an office at the moment just waiting for people to arrive for a meeting. After that I will be heading out of this area to go on my own computer while everyone else attends the meeting but me. I prep the office, but as I'm not a part of the board of directors, I can't participate in the meeting. Pfffft! Ah well. I'll just play some music in the hallways to kill time once they arrive


----------



## Paquito

Trying to submit an answer to Formspring.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Paquito said:


> Trying to submit an answer to Formspring.



I've been having connection problems with them for submitting answers all day. It's been frustrating seeing as I only had 3 to answer, lol.


----------



## Paquito

CarlaSixx said:


> I've been having connection problems with them for submitting answers all day. It's been frustrating seeing as I only had 3 to answer, lol.



Me too. Like I'll submit an answer and it says error, so I have to keep doing it. And then when it goes through, the question still shows up in my Question tab and I have to delete it.


----------



## Albino_taters

I'm looking online at places to move to. Been debating between San Fran, Chicago, or Toronto. Kinda had this in my head for awhile and I think it's about time.


----------



## BigChaz

I am currently working my way through a series of PB&J sandwiches to hold me over until dinner


----------



## femaleseat

BigChaz said:


> I am currently working my way through a series of PB&J sandwiches to hold me over until dinner



would u like some fries with that?


----------



## bigpulve

about to write a paper, then go lift in a few hours.


----------



## BigChaz

femaleseat said:


> would u like some fries with that?



Hell yeah I want some fries with that. I want fries with everything


----------



## Mordecai

Finishing projects.


----------



## CastingPearls

Finishing dinner..(sticky chicken and Spanish rice) and YIMing a bestie.


----------



## charlieversion2

coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding


PHP


----------



## BigChaz

ChrisVersion2 said:


> coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding coding
> 
> 
> PHP



PHP doesn't count as coding


----------



## Sasquatch!

BigChaz said:


> PHP doesn't count as coding



That doesn't count as a burn.


----------



## BigChaz

Sasquatch! said:


> That doesn't count as a burn.



Because truth != burn?


----------



## WillSpark

Snacking and typing and submitting.......no


----------



## FishCharming

trying to forget how bad the new resident evil was... 

AND making myself jalapeno cheese fries! :eat2:


----------



## charlieversion2

BigChaz said:


> PHP doesn't count as coding



sorry about that


Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting 


PHP


----------



## BigChaz

ChrisVersion2 said:


> sorry about that
> 
> 
> Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting Scripting
> 
> 
> PHP



THIS MAN UNDERSTANDS.


----------



## charlieversion2




----------



## Esther

Waiting for the bathroom to be free so I can wash my hair. Possibly multiple hairs.


----------



## Venom

I am looking at my partially written paper debating if I want to finnish it now or put it off for another few days.


----------



## CastingPearls

Eating a piece of salami and answering Formspring questions. <licking fingers>


----------



## Dmitra

Listening to loud music (why amn't I deaf yet?), Dims-ing, and thinking about which movie to watch later.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Planning a trip.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Planning a trip.



Where you going?


----------



## femaleseat

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Planning a trip.



yea...where ARE u going??


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

The great white north . . .


----------



## bladenite78

Im building up the initiative to go to the gym on my day off....it just doesnt seem natural, like jumping out of a perfectly good airplane...but I've done that too..


----------



## CastingPearls

Drinking coffee and going through my emails and Formspring. I got a really late start.


----------



## PinkRodery

Listening to "I Dreamed a Dream" on repeat and trying to figure out how to rebuild a friendship...


----------



## Mordecai

PinkRodery said:


> Listening to "I Dreamed a Dream" on repeat and trying to figure out how to rebuild a friendship...



That reminded me of the Beautiful South's great cover of "Dream a Little Dream".


----------



## big_col

Just about to go to sleep as it is midnight


----------



## CastingPearls

Listening to Bohemian Rhapsody and ordering Chinese for dinner.


----------



## BigChaz

I am eating a pie. It is very good. Peanut butter, chocolate, gooey yumminess.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The great white north . . .



It's about damn time.

I'm helping my friend through her picking-a-major crisis.


----------



## Sasquatch!

CastingPearls said:


> Listening to Bohemian Rhapsody and ordering Chinese for dinner.



What did you end up ordering and what was the verdict?


----------



## CastingPearls

I ate wonton egg-drop soup, steamed dumplings, spicy sesame chicken and double pork fried rice. It was delicious.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The great white north . . .



Are you and eggplant going to sleep with each other


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> Are you and eggplant going to sleep with each other



. . . maybe! What's it to you?


----------



## LovesBigMen

BigChaz said:


> Are you and eggplant going to sleep with each other



some bodies jealous  hahaha


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> . . . maybe! What's it to you?



I just wanted to know if you were going to sleep with eggplant. Jeesh

edit: I know eggplant and hozay are gay for each other, so I am making a safe assumption here folks!

edit2: I also wanted to know if he was going to visit eggplant because its cool when dims people meet up

edit3: penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis


----------



## LovesBigMen

BigChaz said:


> I just wanted to know if you were going to sleep with eggplant. Jeesh
> 
> edit: I know eggplant and hozay are gay for each other, so I am making a safe assumption here folks!
> 
> edit2: I also wanted to know if he was going to visit eggplant because its cool when dims people meet up
> 
> edit3: penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis



And this made me laugh xD
wonderful I was just teasing you Chaz


----------



## BigChaz

LovesBigMen said:


> And this made me laugh xD
> wonderful I was just teasing you Chaz



It's cool, I've already got my plane ticket booked to come visit you


----------



## LovesBigMen

BigChaz said:


> It's cool, I've already got my plane ticket booked to come visit you



Oh really? 
You don't know where I live though this will be fun  xD
Okay white boy sounds good


----------



## CastingPearls

BigChaz said:


> I just wanted to know if you were going to sleep with eggplant. Jeesh
> 
> edit: I know eggplant and hozay are gay for each other, so I am making a safe assumption here folks!
> 
> edit2: I also wanted to know if he was going to visit eggplant because its cool when dims people meet up
> 
> edit3: penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis


I like option 3 best.


----------



## BigChaz

LovesBigMen said:


> Oh really?
> You don't know where I live though this will be fun  xD
> Okay white boy sounds good



I threw a dart at a map and I am assuming it landed on you.


----------



## LovesBigMen

CastingPearls said:


> I like option 3 best.



Sooooooooooooooooo yeah I like the way you think hahaha


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The great white north . . .



! ! ! 
Canada ROOLS!


----------



## CastingPearls

I LOVE the Canadian boys. <drool>


----------



## LovesBigMen

BigChaz said:


> I threw a dart at a map and I am assuming it landed on you.



Haha really thats the most interesting way I like it


----------



## Paquito

Take me with you Hozay. I'll hang out with Melian, Carla, Esther, and Djudex while you and Bio can get to know each other on higher mental, emotional, and back-breaking-contortionist-gonna-be-walking-sideways-for-a-month sexual levels.


----------



## Esther

CastingPearls said:


> I LOVE the Canadian boys. <drool>



Hahaha... if you like chubby, bearded ex-hockey players who wear red flannel shirts with black leather jackets all year round, then you'd love the boys in my area.


----------



## BigChaz

I am now taking applications for visiting you lovely FFAs. Please PM me the following information:

1) A nice, clear picture of yourself
2) Your age and where you live
3) What kind of fun things can you offer me if I were to choose you? This includes but is not limited to: restaurants, city attractions, fun shit

Good luck!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Esther said:


> Hahaha... if you like chubby, bearded ex-hockey players who wear red flannel shirts with black leather jackets all year round, then you'd love the boys in my area.




.......................... Oh im sorry was I drooling I want to go to Canada now :wubu:



BigChaz said:


> I am now taking applications for visiting you lovely FFAs. Please PM me the following information:
> 
> 1) A nice, clear picture of yourself
> 2) Your age and where you live
> 3) What kind of fun things can you offer me if I were to choose you? This includes but is not limited to: restaurants, city attractions, fun shit
> 
> Good luck!



Hmmm I dont drive so I wont ask xD


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm drinking a Diet Coke right this minute.


----------



## charlieversion2

Eatting a baked potato!


----------



## BigChaz

LovesBigMen said:


> .......................... Oh im sorry was I drooling I want to go to Canada now :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I dont drive so I wont ask xD



That is what car rentals are for! Why don't you drive, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Paquito

Don't you have to be 25 to rent a car?


----------



## CastingPearls

Esther said:


> Hahaha... if you like chubby, bearded ex-hockey players who wear red flannel shirts with black leather jackets all year round, then you'd love the boys in my area.


Nope. Got one already picked out. Thanks!


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> Don't you have to be 25 to rent a car?



I'm 25, soooooooo


----------



## Paquito

BigChaz said:


> I'm 25, soooooooo



I meant her, but congrats!


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> I meant her, but congrats!



But in this hypothetical situation I am the one who is visiting so I would be the one who has to rent a car...I am so confused right now


----------



## Paquito

But if you're driving then why would it be important for her to mention that she doesn't drive?

Anyway...


----------



## bladenite78

right this minute, Im relaxing, reading the craziness on these boards and numbing my mind to everything outside of the walls that surround me and what they contain


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> ! ! !
> Canada ROOLS!



Yes, yes it does.



CastingPearls said:


> I LOVE the Canadian boys. <drool>



I LOVE Canadian Girls. <erection . . . I mean drool>



JenFromOC said:


> I'm drinking a Diet Coke right this minute.



Why does this not surprise me? Did the janitor bring it to you?


----------



## coyote wild

Right this minute? I'm trying to figure out where to begin.

Fresh on the market after 8 years off of it. And they were a beautiful 8 years, honestly. We just needed to grow independently for a while. See what else is out there kind of thing. It was a very amicable separation.

So I'm surfing the forums, trying to find a place in which I can sort of wedge myself. I want to be more _involved_ I guess. I want to up my presence in "these here parts." Maybe finally find the BBW I've dreamed about my entire life. I thought it would be her, but it wasn't meant to be. I was selfish to even ask. Because she was a saint to humor me.

That's why I'm sort of looking for something mutual. Someone who shares my Feederism interests. 

I really didn't mean for this post to blow up like that. But...there you go. That's what I'm doing this minute. Trying to find my place (that's a lot deeper than you think). 

So hi! How's it going?


----------



## CastingPearls

Watching Streetcar and eating smoked almonds.

STELLAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> edit3: penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis



Damn right.


----------



## charlieversion2

Preparing for an interview


WOOOHOOO!


----------



## Zowie

About to leave for my first day at work.  And eating raisin toast with peanut butter.


----------



## theronin23

Watching last night's Sons of Anarchy XD


----------



## Venom

I'm sitting in class pretending like I give a crap about whatever it is I am suppose to be learning.


----------



## CastingPearls

Uploading pics to my Facebook profile and eating chicken salad on a croissant.


----------



## BeerMe

CastingPearls said:


> Watching Streetcar and eating smoked almonds.



Watched the same thing last night. Love TCM


----------



## PinkRodery

Odenthalius said:


> That reminded me of the Beautiful South's great cover of "Dream a Little Dream".



I love The Beautiful South. I feel the need to look this up.


----------



## charlieversion2

just finished cleaning up from having guests over for dinner


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ChrisVersion2 said:


> just finished cleaning up from having guests over for dinner



How was the interview?


----------



## charlieversion2

got the days mixed up, it's today at 11am, the report at noon. Stay Tuned America.


----------



## StridentDionysus

Waiting for 5 am to come so I can go stand for five hours while I wait for the military parade to start (Mexico is 200 years old! ).


----------



## spiritangel

Happy Bicentenary Mexico I remember the Aussie one I was a kid it was awesome

I am about to go make up my own chilli recipe wish me luck


----------



## charlieversion2

Well the interview seemed to go very well... 
I was invited back next week
to meet with the technical staff and 
have a trial by fire.... I'm gonna be


----------



## occowboysfan94

Right now Im in this intense fight with the flu bug.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

surprise surprise

insomnia is kicking my ass again lol 

bored browsing youtube


----------



## Joe944

Getting paid to watch the first episode of the ultimate fighter season 12.


----------



## Goreki

Listening to Riot in Belgium, and thinking about how best to construct my next necklace project.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

right about now I'm not having to use my AK.


----------



## femaleseat

about to take out my vibrator! LOL


----------



## charlieversion2

just waking up, slightly hung over. Tooo much nachos, beer and ice cream last night >.<


----------



## CastingPearls

Eating Wendy's chili with extra cheese and IMing with a friend.


----------



## RentonBob

Going through my mail and checking my facebook...


----------



## femaleseat

RentonBob said:


> Going through my mail and checking my facebook...



u r rockin!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Lil BigginZ said:


> surprise surprise
> 
> insomnia is kicking my ass again lol
> 
> bored browsing youtube


INSOMNIACS UNITE!!!!


----------



## RentonBob

femaleseat said:


> u r rockin!!



I know, exciting right


----------



## spiritangel

finally going to bed (well it is 7.20am its a bout time lol)


----------



## charlieversion2

just got out of the shower



lol I use this thread like it's twitter LOL


----------



## theronin23

Listening to the new Maroon 5. Loving it so far. This album is so all over the place musically, it's fantastic.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

prepping for tacos:eat2:


----------



## Ola

Chatting on Skype, and playing games on Facebook


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm literally flipping out cos I can't get a passport unless I have a state certified copy of my birth certificate which I can't get unless I show my marriage certificate which I can't find, so I ordered the marriage certificate from Vital Statistics which will take 7-10 days and can't order the birth certificate until it's in hand, and then it will take up to another 22 days. And I have to wait for the State Department to bounce the passport application to send the birth certificate in. Maybe just mayyyybe I'll have it by the end of November. 

FML


----------



## Ola

Thinking about getting some supper... xD


----------



## charlieversion2

Listening to my friends rap band... I'm not rap fanboy, some of it I like some of it I don't... and right now I'm not liking it ha!


----------



## Zowie

Drinking white wine and rocking out. An excellent Friday.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

CastingPearls said:


> I'm literally flipping out cos I can't get a passport unless I have a state certified copy of my birth certificate which I can't get unless I show my marriage certificate which I can't find, so I ordered the marriage certificate from Vital Statistics which will take 7-10 days and can't order the birth certificate until it's in hand, and then it will take up to another 22 days. And I have to wait for the State Department to bounce the passport application to send the birth certificate in. Maybe just mayyyybe I'll have it by the end of November.
> 
> FML



i know how you feel. a few months ago i lost my wallet and i tried everything to get my license/social security card/ birth certificate. in order to get my license i need birth certificate and ss card. in order to get my birth certificate i needed a license and ss card. it likes a never ending battle but eventually you'll get it lol.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

oh yea and playing castle crashers on ps3 lol


----------



## CleverBomb

Chicken pad thai and satay beef. 
Well, not so much _doing_ the food, just waiting for it, and eventually eating it for supper. But anyway.. yum. 

-Rusty


----------



## LisaInNC

Listening to Teen Titans and wondering what rhino butt smells like.


----------



## Venom

Im at work thinking about answering a phone that a customer left. It has been ringing all night.


----------



## CastingPearls

Watching True Blood.


----------



## Albino_taters

Hell yeah to Castle Crashers Lil Biggin


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Albino_taters said:


> Hell yeah to Castle Crashers Lil Biggin



it reminds me of fat princess. i personally prefer fat princess but castle crashers is still really fun.


----------



## Ola

Just feeling incredibly tired xD 7 am shouldn't be allowed to exist!


----------



## charlieversion2

Jack Ripper Says So!


----------



## djudex

I just woke up and I'm sitting here in the buff surfing the web before I go have a shower.


----------



## spiritangel

I am about to go cut out a new bear hoping he will turn into a jester but i have no idea how to make a jesters hat


----------



## Kazak

trying unsuccessfuly to fall asleep. & listening to metallica - st. anger


----------



## RentonBob

On my way out the door, heading to the gym


----------



## Micara

Making out a grocery list


----------



## FishCharming

Kazak said:


> trying unsuccessfuly to fall asleep. & listening to metallica - st. anger



uuuum... do you maybe the two might be related? i'm just not sure that metallica will be releasing a lullaby album any time soon


----------



## CherryRVA

Am relaxing while Green Giant is playing Call of Duty. Had a rough day yesterday, baking makes me feel better. I stayed up all night baking. Now 2 dozen chocolate chip cookies and 4 dozen peanut butter cookies later...I do feel better. Made us both egg & cheese breakfast sandwiches when he got home.

Sheesh...6 dozen cookies. I think I'll be sending some with him to work tonite for his co-workers.


----------



## RentonBob

Sitting down to watch the Washington/Nebraska game... GO DAWGS!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Finishing my second cherry turnover and licking my fingers.


----------



## daddyoh70

Wishing it was 8pm, so my work day would be over.


----------



## charlieversion2

To make a roastbeef sandwich or to grill a steak, this is the question of the newest ages!


----------



## freakyfred

Animating!


----------



## FishCharming

murdering time: playing solitaire and bouncing between here, facebook and formspring while i wait for my work clothes to dry...


----------



## Kazak

just got up. now shower & off to work to deal with the baybay kids. yay?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

drinking a four loko


----------



## Goreki

Drinking cherry vodka, admiring my new art prints and contemplating a nap.


----------



## RentonBob

Looking at airfare and hotel rates...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> Looking at airfare and hotel rates...



Where we going?


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Where we going?



Not sure yet... Just looking to get out of town and away from everything for a few days.


----------



## Micara

I just baked some chocolate chip cookies and now I'm eating them. :eat2:


----------



## Wanderer

Resting comfortably in a Motel 6, far away from my sister and her family (okay, I'm still in the same county, but this is Texas; our counties are pretty big!).

It's great to have friends who care...


----------



## Joe944

Definitely getting baked and enjoying the weekend. I mean baking cookies... yes.


----------



## Heyyou

Joe944 said:


> Definitely getting baked and enjoying the weekend. I mean baking cookies... yes.



LOL! Wish I could. I totally cant sleep and now im up for the night, so... for the moment, im totally planning to do something. Perhaps even go by my oven.


----------



## Fuzzy

Frying eggs, dicing ham, toasting raw tortillas..


----------



## CastingPearls

Watching Popeye on Boomerang and eating peanut butter w honey out of the jar.


----------



## Zowie

Talking to my younger brother... He's 16, and just got his first girlfriend. Not that I want to be one of those older siblings who wants to smack the skank because she isn't good enough, but yeah. She better be good enough and not break his heart. Or else skank-smacking is in order. 
But the way she talks about her she seems okay. I'm just a little freaked out.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Drinking beer and lemonade.


----------



## GentleSavage

Reading up on my Hermes Trismegistus, and how Ficino figured out a way to include "natural magic" in a Christian world. 

The usual Sunday night for me actually...


----------



## RentonBob

Just back from dinner with some of my former classmates. Going to watch some tv then off to bed to start the work week all over


----------



## charlieversion2

bought played and finished HALO Reach in eight hours... Very Epic Game


LOVED the ship to ship combat. Just call me Ace


----------



## Esther

ChrisVersion2 said:


> bought played and finished HALO Reach in eight hours... Very Epic Game
> 
> 
> LOVED the ship to ship combat. Just call me Ace



My brother just did the exact same thing, haha.


----------



## CastingPearls

Watching A View to a Kill and thinking how much I love Christopher Walken.


----------



## Bearsy

I'm treating myself to an all-night Sons of Anarchy marathon coupled with a flask of Captain Morgan's.


----------



## Kazak

Bearsy said:


> I'm treating myself to an all-night Sons of Anarchy marathon coupled with a flask of Captain Morgan's.



AAHahahahaaaaa! I Just finished doing that very thing! but captn morgan? for SOA you need something like Jack or Jim, SoCo. some kindo' whiskey.


----------



## Goreki

Dragging my sorry arse into bed... at nine thirty. Whoot, rock and roll man!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Goreki said:


> Dragging my sorry arse into bed... at nine thirty. Whoot, rock and roll man!



You're so hardcore Goalkie!


----------



## Bearsy

Kazak said:


> AAHahahahaaaaa! I Just finished doing that very thing! but captn morgan? for SOA you need something like Jack or Jim, SoCo. some kindo' whiskey.



This is true, but it's what I had haha. I usually am a bourbon man, but I got this from a party I attended this weekend.


----------



## Esther

Currently hacking up a lung and dreading going to work 
I hate being sick.


----------



## Paquito

Drinking a bottle of water. God I hate drinking water, but it's time to at least follow through with a New Year's Resolution.


----------



## Amaranthine

Esther said:


> Currently hacking up a lung and dreading going to work
> I hate being sick.



I hope you start feeling better soon!
But, there's an adorable lolcat for that.


----------



## Esther

Amaranthine said:


> I hope you start feeling better soon!
> But, there's an adorable lolcat for that.



Hahahahaha. Thanks lady... you put a smile on my face for the first time today


----------



## CastingPearls

Sorting my jewelry and watching Ponyo.


----------



## cakeboy

Streaming Seattle's KISW on the internets, eating BBQ peanuts, and working like a mofo.


----------



## seasuperchub84

cake I live in Seattle, I love the Mens Room, im so mad Double R from BJ Shay is gone.... :-( Its not the same!


----------



## MasterShake

Relaxing after work, trying to figure out how to navigate a metric ginormaton of drama going on amongst my local friends.


----------



## Mordecai

Wait, there are other stations in Seattle besides KEXP? Blasphemy!


----------



## RentonBob

cakeboy said:


> Streaming Seattle's KISW on the internets, eating BBQ peanuts, and working like a mofo.



The Mens Room is my favorite show :happy:


----------



## Kazak

Bearsy said:


> This is true, but it's what I had haha. I usually am a bourbon man, but I got this from a party I attended this weekend.



I'm just messin with you. I had arizona swet tea while watching. I don't even drink.


----------



## Kazak

Esther said:


> Currently hacking up a lung and dreading going to work
> I hate being sick.



sorry to hear this 
hope you're 100% soon
((((you))))


----------



## kinkykitten

I'm currently sipping on a beer


----------



## charlieversion2

Just getting home from a night with friends =) Like friends, Love home.


----------



## Venom

Im trying to find someone to get me the new copy of the slammer.


----------



## BigChaz

Venom said:


> Im trying to find someone to get me the new copy of the slammer.



What is that?


----------



## Venom

BigChaz said:


> What is that?



Its a weekly paper with mugshots of everyone arrested for the week and what they got busted for, my friends ex is in it this week.


----------



## BigChaz

Venom said:


> Its a weekly paper with mugshots of everyone arrested for the week and what they got busted for, my friends ex is in it this week.



I wish you luck in your endeavor


----------



## bigpulve

Going to bed. Hoping my cold wont be as bad as my mothers is.


----------



## coyote wild

Chilling out in a bizarre pocket of Time, _Home Movies_ on in the BG, not sure if I want to go to sleep or if I should just stay up or...what's going on.

And yes, Chris. _Halo: Reach_ is pretty awesome. Haven't done the ship-2-ship yet, but that's one of the reasons I bought the game so I hope I come across it soon.


----------



## Goreki

watching this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtAkqnj2oek&feature=related and considering carefully what my next language should be... after I master japanese


----------



## charlieversion2

coyote wild said:


> Haven't done the ship-2-ship yet, but that's one of the reasons I bought the game so I hope I come across it soon.



 I was more of a dog fighter running my machine gun over missiles.


Be a TOPGUN


----------



## Sasquatch!

Goreki said:


> watching this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtAkqnj2oek&feature=related and considering carefully what my next language should be... after I master japanese



Hahaha drws! Twpsin bobl.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

thinking about getting another kitten to help mourn with the loss my my cat


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> thinking about getting another kitten to help mourn with the loss my my cat



Sorry bro, I know how it is. I lost my cat too. He was such a badass. I say do it. Just keep in mind he/she won't be the same cat. I made that mistake. 

Jujy wasa badass, a hunter, and a pimp. When he passed away Rabbi was there to fill his spot. Rabbi was not a badass, not a pimp, and not a hunter. He was a little slow. I think we got the bargain kitty. But, I hope your new kitten helps fill the void.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sorry bro, I know how it is. I lost my cat too. He was such a badass. I say do it. Just keep in mind he/she won't be the same cat. I made that mistake.
> 
> Jujy wasa badass, a hunter, and a pimp. When he passed away Rabbi was there to fill his spot. Rabbi was not a badass, not a pimp, and not a hunter. He was a little slow. I think we got the bargain kitty. But, I hope your new kitten helps fill the void.



thanks man i think thats what happened the last time. my really cool mean fat cat passed away and i ended up getting the tard of the bunch as a replacement. but i think im still going get a kitten and hope it isn't a little wussy like the one i have now but she needs a partner and will be happy with another kitten running around.


----------



## ~da rev~

Laying in bed, listening to Porcupine Tree while I kill time until my night class.


----------



## cakeboy

I mostly listen to Sirius satellite radio, but KISW kicks ass!


----------



## CastingPearls

Feeling sad and watching Amelie'


----------



## ~da rev~

~da rev~ said:


> Laying in bed, listening to Porcupine Tree while I kill time until my night class.



Still this, but now I'm listening to TOOL. 

On a random Prog-metal kick all of a sudden.


----------



## Lovelyone

eating mini candy bars and watching the First 48


----------



## singingNerd79

Relaxing in pure laze, and not doing anything for once! Been working so hard the past month almost... finally time for a small break today


----------



## project219

Eating a fair waffle, doing some web surfing and trying to not destroy the loud boxfan behind me.


----------



## Paquito

Wondering if I sprained my ankle.


----------



## Esther

Hacking up my other lung and reading The Secret Sharer.


----------



## BigChaz

Wishing I had not eaten beans for dinner


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> Wishing I had not eaten beans for dinner



Wishing Chaz only ate beans EVER


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> Wishing Chaz only ate beans EVER



I promise you that what you have just said is something you would regret.


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> I promise you that what you have just said is something you would regret.



Hahahahahaha, probably.


----------



## Kazak

watching Boondock Saints 2... 
DING DOOOOONG MUTHERFUCKER! DIIING DOOONG!


----------



## BigChaz

Kazak said:


> watching Boondock Saints 2...
> DING DOOOOONG MUTHERFUCKER! DIIING DOOONG!



That was a fun movie


----------



## charlieversion2

playing C&C3


----------



## Amaranthine

Taking a break for breakfast before my next class. But, it's logic, so I'm eager to get going to it :happy:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

debating if i should go ahead and get the final fantasy 14 collectors edition today or wait until the normal version comes out on the 30th. also debating if i want to invest my time again into another mmo.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> debating if i should go ahead and get the final fantasy 14 collectors edition today or wait until the normal version comes out on the 30th. also debating if i want to invest my time again into another mmo.



DO IT!!! ps3 or pc?


----------



## Jaybear420

I'm sitting here, contemplating the fact that I have to go to work soon. It's cool, gray and rainy outside. Awesome cuddle weather. That's all I wanna do.
Cuddle, watch movies/play games, order food. *Sigh*


----------



## RentonBob

Enjoying the bowl of Pho that I got for lunch today :eat1:


----------



## kinkykitten

I'm rubbing my eyes and feeling a bit hazy after a nap


----------



## charlieversion2

Thinking about dinner...


----------



## Venom

Trying to decide if I want to start studying now or put it off for a few more hours...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Here at work, bored, looking at the stuff on My cube debating on setting them up in awesome poses.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Here at work, bored, looking at the stuff on My cube debating on setting them up in awesome poses.



Please make big head iron man fuck normal head iron man in the ass. For me? Please?

edit: And maybe have little wolverine licking normal head iron man's asshole

edit2: And have big head hulk watching from the back


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


> Please make big head iron man fuck normal head iron man in the ass. For me? Please?
> 
> edit: And maybe have little wolverine licking normal head iron man's asshole
> 
> edit2: And have big head hulk watching from the back



Wolverine would be doing the fucking and having his ass licked considering he's Marvel's gosh damn golden boy and is in every fucking comic book they put out but the Marvel Classics Illustrated. But I hear Jungle Book is gonna have a special guest star.


----------



## Lovelyone

eating M&M mini's while I wait on my frosty and double bacon cheeseburger to arrive...and chatting with a friend.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Done and done. Ironman is getting all sorts of action. 











And the grand finish.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> DO IT!!! ps3 or pc?



well the ps3 ff14 don't come out until march which is hella lame cause i would get it on the ps3. but i'm thinking about getting 2 copies for the wife and 1 on the 30th pc version.


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Done and done. Ironman is getting all sorts of action.



Hozay, you're the best. Hahaha.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Done and done. Ironman is getting all sorts of action.



I am so turned on right now


----------



## Kazak

listening to ham radio. can't get in the repeater not enough power. 
http://www.radioreference.com/apps/audio/?action=wp&feedId=4746


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> Hozay, you're the best. Hahaha.



hahaha, thanks.



BigChaz said:


> I am so turned on right now



You're welcome


----------



## StridentDionysus

I just finished Halo Reach on legendary, alone. That was one kick in the nuts, no fun.


----------



## Mishty

Watchin' Alabama news videos on youtube with my bestie, she's more into the DS in her hands than the videos, but hey she's here. :happy:


----------



## charlieversion2

StridentDionysus said:


> I just finished Halo Reach on legendary, alone. That was one kick in the nuts, no fun.



You didn't like it? or didn't like playing it alone? (I think you can play up to 4 people on the campaign)


----------



## Melian

Right now, I am just chatting with my brother on MSN about various lies we have told/are going to tell our parents.


----------



## Bearsy

Having breakfast. White rice and ketchup. Fuck being broke.


----------



## RentonBob

Getting ready to head out to lunch at my favorite Indian restaurant today  Chicken Makani and Tandori Chicken await :eat1:


----------



## LovesBigMen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Done and done. Ironman is getting all sorts of action.



hahahahaha that was awesome !:happy:


----------



## Goreki

Bearsy said:


> Having breakfast. White rice and ketchup. Fuck being broke.


Now I want to try that just to see what it's like.


----------



## CastingPearls

I just ate three German chocolate cupcakes and am eye-ing a fourth. What has come over me?


----------



## Ola

Watching hockey. Leafs vs Philly while I wait for the Tampa-Edmonton game to start. (I'm pretty damn stoked, this is the first time I'll get to watch Hall, Eberle and Paajarvi playing at the NHL level - I don't care if it's pre-season! )


----------



## LovesBigMen

I am avoiding homework tsk tsk :doh:


----------



## charlieversion2

Enjoying nutter butters and glass of milk


----------



## FishCharming

It's Always Sunny!!!!!


----------



## BeerMe

Looking forward to a night in an empty house with four of my best friends: good beer, good herb, good pizza and good television.


----------



## Zowie

I just finished eating... I didn't think to go grocery shopping again, so today's meal was pasta -plain- and a tin of tuna. STUDENT CHOW FTW


----------



## Bearsy

Goreki said:


> Now I want to try that just to see what it's like.



Well luckily I had a bunch of spices at my disposal, but it's really not too good. I found a can of tomato paste and added that to the white rice along with some olive oil, made it a lot better. Almost like pasta.


----------



## Bearsy

bionic_eggplant said:


> I just finished eating... I didn't think to go grocery shopping again, so today's meal was pasta -plain- and a tin of tuna. STUDENT CHOW FTW



You ever throw a tin of tuna into some Top Ramen? It's actually quite good.


----------



## Mishty

Bearsy said:


> You ever throw a tin of tuna into some Top Ramen? It's actually quite good.



Tuna in ramen? 
That made me shiver with disgust. lol

I did make fried ramen once in college, making it eggs,onions and frozen peas, like fried rice. It was awesome. 

Tuna in oddles and noodles... sacrilege


----------



## theronin23

OMG, I'm not the only one who grew up calling it oodles of noodles!!!! Thank you for validating me!


----------



## Mishty

theronin23 said:


> OMG, I'm not the only one who grew up calling it oodles of noodles!!!! Thank you for validating me!



HAHAHA  oooodles of nooodles


----------



## charlieversion2

Bearsy said:


> You ever throw a tin of tuna into some Top Ramen? It's actually quite good.




indeed I used to make it like this:

Tuna, mayo, cooked and cooled ramen, any type of cheese and bacon bits


----------



## alice

//: Eating chocolate. Typing. Removing chocolate from keyboard. ://×742


----------



## Mishty

I'm on BBWCupid talking about having children and riding roller coasters...this is to much. 

Where do these men come from?

"Hello I want 4 children, i love roller coasters is that your real hair color?"


Ummmm Hi creepy bastard...?


----------



## RentonBob

Heading out the door to go donate platelets..


----------



## FishCharming

trying to repair some of the damage i caused last night. intimacy issues, a wounded ego and a bottle of tequila do not make for a pleasant evening conversation...


----------



## charlieversion2

Just bought a new computer chair

The Big Seater


----------



## Zowie

Mishty said:


> I'm on BBWCupid talking about having children and riding roller coasters...this is to much.
> 
> Where do these men come from?
> 
> "Hello I want 4 children, i love roller coasters is that your real hair color?"
> 
> 
> Ummmm Hi creepy bastard...?



Hahaha, one of the few times I wander out of here is to check out those 'chat one-liner' threads. They make me laugh.


And NO. I'm not going to start down the path of Ramen.


----------



## Mishty

Over in Hyde Park, posting GIFs and leaving comments about stuff I know nothing about.  I just like watching those morons get all worked up over stuff they have no control over....


----------



## CastingPearls

Dancing to Pitbull's Move Move Shake Drop

ooh ohh yeah.....<jiggle>


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Finishing up lunch at work and listening to some music. Nothing exciting.


----------



## Ola

Skyping and playing games on facebook. In other words, the usual suspects.


----------



## Zowie

Someone! Told me to get a little game fir my iPod, and I've been playing ll class. I haven't payed any attention to my lecture. But it's so fun...


----------



## Ola

Was going to bed, but then my mind drifted off in the wrong direction and off I went thinking about the prospect of a zombie apocalypse (been playing too many zombie games/watching too many zombie movies lately, lol), and anyways, as fun of a borderline obsession as it can be sometimes, right now I'm too paranoid to sleep. :doh: XP

(Yeah I know. I'm weird. Hater's gonna hate, etc. )


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lazing in bed, surfing dims on the iPad.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> Someone! Told me to get a little game fir my iPod, and I've been playing ll class. I haven't payed any attention to my lecture. But it's so fun...



 but it's so much fun!!!


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Lazing in bed, surfing dims on the iPad.



so at first i was all "oooo, an ipad!!! :wubu:" and then i'm all "oooo, he's naked under that ipad... "


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> so at first i was all "oooo, an ipad!!! :wubu:" and then i'm all "oooo, he's naked under that ipad... "



No . . . I'm uh, wearing a loin cloth. iPad safe.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> No . . . I'm uh, wearing a loin cloth. iPad safe.



Good luck balancing that ipad and looking at porn at the same time

edit: Also, Ola is on your penis


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> Good luck balancing that ipad and looking at porn at the same time
> 
> edit: Also, Ola is on your penis



Would you prefer it to be you on my junk?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

There you go baby. Happy birthday.


----------



## theronin23

I don't think there's a level that I'm NOT disturbed on right now.

.....Who the fuck am I kidding? I'm so turned on right now.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> There you go baby. Happy birthday.



HAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> There you go baby. Happy birthday.



I have a boner whilst barfing


----------



## Paquito

FishCharming said:


> so at first i was all "oooo, an ipad!!! :wubu:" and then i'm all "oooo, he's naked under that ipad... "



I think you mixed up your smilies.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dancing in my chair to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJnD-P7Gfs4


----------



## Ola

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Lazing in bed, surfing dims on the iPad.





BigChaz said:


> Also, Ola is on your penis



*sniff* This is the greatest day of my life! :,D


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

who else wants to sit on my lap vicariously through the iPad?


----------



## WillSpark

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> who else wants to sit on my lap vicariously through the iPad?



Pick Me! Pick Me!


----------



## charlieversion2

just woke up from a horrible horrible nightmare


----------



## rellis10

Playing Championship Manager 02/03 and attempting to take Nuneaton Borough to the Division 2 Title


----------



## RentonBob

Just got back from the gym. Sitting down to watch some football and enjoying my coffee


----------



## LovesBigMen

WOAH iPads are awesome


----------



## Micara

Dying my hair!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

getting ready to watch the eagles play


----------



## TwilightStarr

Checking the score for the Steelers game and looking for a new haircut/color on madradhair


----------



## theronin23

Bout to take a nap. Then I have names to come up with and writing to do when I wake up.


----------



## Ola

Watching the 'Nuck-Oilers game!


----------



## FishCharming

ChrisVersion2 said:


> just woke up from a horrible horrible nightmare



did the nightmare involve being feature on hozay's crotchpad?


----------



## charlieversion2

FishCharming said:


> did the nightmare involve being feature on hozay's crotchpad?



if only that was the nightmare, I would not have been screaming as I woke myself up.



enjoying a sierra mist


----------



## Esther

Procrastinating.


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> Procrastinating.



Me too...

After I swore to myself that I wouldn't, considering how it majorly bit me in my perfect ass last week.


----------



## Esther

Paquito said:


> Me too...
> 
> After I swore to myself that I wouldn't, considering how it majorly bit me in my perfect ass last week.




SAME.
It just happens! I can't help it.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Just watched Mad Men.


Now, yearning for a tasty, cold beer that I can enjoy while singing Elton John songs and wallow in my depression.


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> SAME.
> It just happens! I can't help it.



In my defense, it's a mixture of procrastination and stupidity on my part. I didn't think to write down what my paper due Tuesday is about, so now I'm having to wait for my professor to e-mail me back. I could technically be doing research with all this spare time, but... no.


----------



## Mordecai

I've always found that after a certain point I can't get started unless there is that intensity of a looming deadline hanging over my neck.


----------



## RentonBob

Watching a girl get drilled in the face with a melon on the Amazing Race... Damn that had to hurt :doh:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i'm just watching over my new kitteh. my older kitty passed away a few days ago and today the wife and i decided to get another kitty for my younger fat tuxedo cat.

my wifes uncle has a farm and has a bunch of wild animals who just roam and usually stay around the farm that get fed scrap food. and they noticed kittens running around about 9 weeks. so we decided to rescue one before winter hits.

this little guy (or girl, we think it's a girl but my wifes dad says it's a boy. can't really tell at this point.) is Samus

when we first got her from the farm






meeting her new sister tinker bell (both tuxedos lol)


----------



## Amaranthine

Contemplating a shower...at 2:30. And I have to get up at 8. 

Oh college.

Still, late night showers are lovely.


----------



## Ola

Just finished watching last night's episode of The Daily Show. 'tis damned painful to have to wait till the day after when they put the episode up online, but that's what I get for not getting American channels on my TV. :doh:


----------



## Venom

Im listening to a janitor sing while I procrastinate on studying, she has an amazing voice and I have no idea what language she is singing in. I think I may be creeping her out because I keep looking at her.


----------



## Aust99

Watching Louis Therous.... too much greatness for words.


----------



## Tad

Reading Dimensions while eating lunch


----------



## charlieversion2

watching last nights "The Event"


----------



## Zowie

Just finished getting ready. I feel like a million bucks.


----------



## Mishty

Just fucked up an entire batch of cupcakes! :doh:

I forgot the damn things were for a diabetic and poured fruit nectar all over 'em which one can has almost 65 grams of sugar.... looks like my after school class get's cupcakes today....


----------



## WillSpark

Fruit nectar is going to be my new euphamism for everything now.


----------



## Kazak

trying to sleep but can't cuz i'm sweating my fat ass off. 11:38am & 90° they say 100°+ again today. 113° yesterday. BEH!


----------



## Mishty

WillSpark said:


> Fruit nectar is going to be my new euphamism for everything now.



I need an example please......


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sam as Tad. Reading and catching up on dims while eatng lunch.


----------



## WillSpark

Mishty said:


> I need an example please......



When Michael Jackson sees a small boy he gets his fruit nectar all over the place.

No it's not to soon, and yes, I know it'll be hard to enjoy the cupcake with that in your head. Enjoy.


----------



## Mishty

WillSpark said:


> When Michael Jackson sees a small boy he gets his fruit nectar all over the place.
> 
> No it's not to soon, and yes, I know it'll be hard to enjoy the cupcake with that in your head. Enjoy.




you so just went there didn't you? 
:blink:


----------



## WillSpark

Mishty said:


> you so just went there didn't you?
> :blink:



I did, and you can't judge me.


----------



## BeerMe

Downed some rum and feeling like a superhero.


----------



## CastingPearls

crying and tired of bullshit.


----------



## Zowie

CastingPearls said:


> crying and tired of bullshit.



Big hugs, you really should have to deal with bullshit. Please don't cry ;_;


----------



## Aust99

Watching Oprah...


----------



## spiritangel

finishing lunch and then off to shower and make youtube crazyness that I dont understand why people watch lol


----------



## Goreki

Listening to my music on shuffle really damn loud, and cleaning two months of lazyness up before my parents get home in two days.


----------



## theronin23

Watching "Sister Wives" and laughing my balls off. When asked if they ever have any threesomes, they go "We never go....weird"...RIGHT, polygamy, that's fine, but threesomes? That's WEIRD! hahaha


----------



## Goreki

Laughing at myself and searching for my false eyelashes. Guess who just accidentally trimmed her own eyelash?


----------



## Mordecai

Goreki said:


> Laughing at myself and searching for my false eyelashes. Guess who just accidentally trimmed her own eyelash?



Bayonetta?


----------



## Aust99

Freaking out a bit about booking a trip to Bali for a friends wedding... expensive 3 day weekend.


----------



## Goreki

Odenthalius said:


> Bayonetta?


If you want to call me that, then yes


----------



## Lil BigginZ

can't sleep and just watching natural born killers


----------



## spiritangel

uploading my memories you tube video and deciding if I should do the poem one or not today darn hayfever


----------



## Mordecai

Goreki said:


> If you want to call me that, then yes



I will, but I will pronounce it like go-wreck-key.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

gotta respect her wrench flogging skills


----------



## orinoco

killing persians while eating a cereal bar.


----------



## spiritangel

omg I actually have both you tube videos up and some new pics eeep so waiting to hear the reactions


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm contemplating relenting and giving the nekkid pics thread a bit of love.


----------



## FishCharming

just finished watching glee; i LOVE Brittney! not spears but the chick on Glee, lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

trying to find the right socks to match my get up today. I think I found them though. They accent the tie.


----------



## Aust99

Post pix please!!!:happy:


----------



## Paquito

FishCharming said:


> just finished watching glee; i LOVE Brittney! not spears but the chick on Glee, lol



Please don't pull out all my teeth. When I smile I'll look like an adult baby with boobs.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Aust99 said:


> Post pix please!!!:happy:



I'm not sure if this was directed at me or amarathine, but I'm pretty sure it was her. But if the small chance that It was directed at me is actually true, I put some up somewhere around here.


----------



## Paquito

Reading research for my genocide paper due tomorrow. I have vague arguments, shaky support, and laziness. This is gonna be a great paper.


----------



## Goreki

getting ready to go to the funeral of my boyfriend's grandfather, and freaking out because it'll be only the second time I'll meet his extended family.

Awkward Goreki is awkward.


----------



## Zowie

Goreki said:


> Awkward Goreki is awkward.



At a funeral, no doubt. Not exactly a fun, breezy night.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

watching the big lebowski on encore(west)


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

I'm dealin' with a doucher in Hyde Park. 

It's just great how the one day I come back and start posting again, someone tries to pick a fight with me.


----------



## Esther

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I'm dealin' with a doucher in Hyde Park.
> 
> It's just great how the one day I come back and start posting again, someone tries to pick a fight with me.



When that happens I usually just leave the thread. Acting like a fuckwad is a lot less satisfying when the person just leaves you hanging!


----------



## CastingPearls

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I'm dealin' with a doucher in Hyde Park.
> 
> It's just great how the one day I come back and start posting again, someone tries to pick a fight with me.


Oh, pay no attention to him. He's a self-appointed King of Pain.


----------



## CastingPearls

Chillin' to some awesome tunes.


----------



## Paquito

Still reading research. It's gonna be a long night.


----------



## Esther

Paquito said:


> Still reading research. It's gonna be a long night.



I'm currently avoiding doing that. I suck.


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> I'm currently avoiding doing that. I suck.



Trust me, if it weren't for the fact that this paper is due tomorrow, I'd be avoiding it right now. Hell, I've been checking Dims/Facebook/Formspring every 30 seconds begging for a distraction.


----------



## Esther

Paquito said:


> Trust me, if it weren't for the fact that this paper is due tomorrow, I'd be avoiding it right now. Hell, I've been checking Dims/Facebook/Formspring every 30 seconds begging for a distraction.



Hahaha, I totally do that too. I have started writing all my papers by hand at a computerless desk first, because that way at least all I have to do at a computer is type it up and edit it. I find that I'm much more productive that way.


----------



## Ola

Reading the news and just surfin' around on Dims.


----------



## KotR

Woke up from a short nap, spent about an hour catching up on blogs and Facebook crap I've been ignoring for like a week, and felt the compelling urge to tweak three of my profiles at various dating sites. Why? I have no idea. Well, maybe it being 4:30am and feeling lonely at the time kinda inspired it, but yeah. Technically, what I should be doing is hopping in the shower and doing a quick shave, but eh... butt's comfortable in chair.


----------



## Ola

I just replied to a text message from a completely insane friend of mine. xD Now I'm off to make lunch!


----------



## Aust99

Reading fml's.... my life seems ok at this moment. lol


----------



## theronin23

Listening to the music from this week's Glee. I REALLY loved their version of Toxic. 

GAH, I can't wait for The Rocky Horror Glee Show on October 26th.


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> I REALLY loved their version of Toxic.



i like this song!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm debating on if I should post another picture of my get up today, but I don't want to be a pic whore.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm debating on if I should post another picture of my get up today, but I don't want to be a pic whore.



You should. We don't have enough pic whores.

Edit: nevermind, I just saw it. 

I'm sitting in class, it's crazy interesting. I wish I had better handwriting, I can barely read my notes...


----------



## charlieversion2

I'm going to rotate and set up a new desk in my home office


----------



## Melian

Just got in an argument with the housekeeping lady over whether or not labs need to break up cardboard boxes before she takes them to the recycling (we totally do not need to do it...that's 80% of her job on this floor). I told her to "go suck a fuck," and she didn't get it.


----------



## Venom

I'm sitting around waiting for my manager to call me in to talk to the owners, president and all other high up people in the company. It's getting sued by a 16 year old I told to clean the bathroom, I can not wait for my meeting it will be epic.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Going into my third meeting for the day.


----------



## Zowie

I bought oreo puddings.  I like being a grown-up, I can eat all the little kid stuff I wasn't allowed before.


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> I bought oreo puddings.  I like being a grown-up, I can eat all the little kid stuff I wasn't allowed before.



i know, right?!!? i'm constantly telling my daughter that she has to eat right but then i'll turn around and have a pint of ben and jerry's for dinner or a box of cheez-its for lunch, lmao! ahh hypocrisy, you taste like win!


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> i know, right?!!? i'm constantly telling my daughter that she has to eat right but then i'll turn around and have a pint of ben and jerry's for dinner or a box of cheez-its for lunch, lmao! ahh hypocrisy, you taste like win!



Hahaha, poor kid, you're such a jerk. You try eating carrot sticks everyday at lunch!


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, poor kid, you're such a jerk. You try eating carrot sticks everyday at lunch!



i am a jerk. but hey, i _did_ my time! besides, suffering builds character or something, right?


----------



## Tad

re: the above: When my son was little we'd be soooo good at dinner time, but after he was in bed we'd often have some form of junky food. The problem is, as they get older, they stay up later....but didn't get organized to ween ourselves off of crap. Now we are at the point of having to pretty much go cold turkey, or getting caught out by the boy as huge food hypocrites 

re: doing right now: blatantly wasting time. I have things to do this evening, really anxious to see if the boy will be enough over his cold to head off on a planned trip this weekend, and generally am far too distracted to focus on work right now.


----------



## CastingPearls

According to the eye doctor I have extraordinary tight tarsal plates and unusually large iris surface area. Translation: $700, debit or credit? FML


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i just ate the worst pizza ever. it seriously tasted like a piece of think cardboard with pepperoni and sausage on it. ugh


----------



## RentonBob

Contemplating a day trip to BC tomorrow...


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Contemplating a day trip to BC tomorrow...



*damn i wish that was a consideration I had......that's cool and def on the list *


----------



## Lil BigginZ

got another hdmi cable for my ps3 since my new kitten chewed mine yesterday


----------



## Zowie

RentonBob said:


> Contemplating a day trip to BC tomorrow...



Very cool! If you're up to Vancouver, give me a shout. Even though I've got school and work all day, it'd be nice to say hi.


----------



## RentonBob

bionic_eggplant said:


> Very cool! If you're up to Vancouver, give me a shout. Even though I've got school and work all day, it'd be nice to say hi.


I won't have my phone on, roaming is way too expensive once you cross the border, and I don't have a laptop so, don't really have a way to get in touch lol. Would be nice to say hi though


----------



## CastingPearls

Watching The Lady Eve on TCM


----------



## Lovelyone

CastingPearls said:


> Watching The Lady Eve on TCM


 
That's one of my faves. 
I am watching some tv, drinking some hawaiian punch, and writing down what I am doing right at this moment. Pretty boring actually.


----------



## Ola

Just surfin' teh Intrawebz right now.


----------



## rellis10

Trying to stay sane while bored to death at work


----------



## Ola

Thinking I really need to go to the supermarket today, but wanting to stay home so badly. xD


----------



## theronin23

Contemplating both hopping around the house doing the Pauly D alarm clock, and staying up a little longer to partake in the glory that is the leak of Hatchet 2.


----------



## RentonBob

Why am I up at 5:15, need to go back to bed for a few more hours lol


----------



## theronin23

It is now just about 8:45. It's time for bed.


----------



## Ola

Texting, skyping, starting to feel overwhelmed. xD


----------



## BeerMe

Trying to find someone to go see The Social Network with me. Everyone thinks it looks stupid.


----------



## Mishty

Decided to come spend a weekend with my friend and her family....

Regretting it entirely, I'm very Irish and they are very German, we just had a huge heated debated over beer. 

...and football....

and.... how to raise children.....

.......and homosexuals.....


and the internet is the devil....

according to them.


----------



## BigIzzy

watching Tom & Jerry toons!


----------



## Zowie

Finally finished cutting out my superman stencil... Now I just have to spray paint it somewhere!


----------



## Kazak

bionic_eggplant said:


> Finally finished cutting out my superman stencil... Now I just have to spray paint it somewhere!



mmmmm...
left butt cheek just below the hello kitty tattoo! or is that the right one?


----------



## Zowie

Kazak said:


> mmmmm...
> left butt cheek just below the hello kitty tattoo! or is that the right one?



I got Hello Kitty removed, it was blowing my cool.


----------



## FishCharming

Danzo is the new hokage??? noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## WillSpark

FishCharming said:


> Danzo is the new hokage??? noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!



Wow.....way out of the loop.


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> I got Hello Kitty removed, it was blowing my cool.


----------



## RentonBob

Relaxing in front of the TV, dinner in the oven, tired after a day of running all over the place..


----------



## Lil BigginZ

installing FFXIV...

the wifey shocked the shit out of me today. brought me home FFXIV and a pack of smokes lol. giddy as hell

hhmmmm i wonder what she did lol


----------



## BigChaz

Eating my way through a cheesecake platter

edit: Cheesecake is like crack


----------



## Amandy

Switching back and forth between Rue La La and Chaz's belly pic


----------



## BigChaz

Amandy said:


> Switching back and forth between Rue La La and Chaz's belly pic



Being your source of conflict is my pleasure


----------



## charlieversion2

*REINSTALLED!*


----------



## Ola

About to sign off and get some noms.


----------



## FishCharming

audrey IS lucy!!! /gasp


----------



## Ola

Killing zombies.   

http://www.class3outbreak.com/zombie-games/c3o/


----------



## RentonBob

Heading to the grocery store. Time to stock up for the week ahead


----------



## LovesBigMen

Just finished all the stuff I missed
now h.w.
and I really have been wanting Chinese food for days.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*just did makeup and heading out for the evening- 2 nights in a row of *PARTY TIME*.....tonite going with a stick figure (road name STIX)....hahaha

to hear my brothers DEAD band play on his b'day *


----------



## RentonBob

Looking at refrigerators online, mine is about to kick the bucket :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

About to hit up rock band with the friends.


----------



## Micara

Watching The IT Crowd


----------



## Zowie

Just got home from watching MicMacs and Exit Through the Gift Shop with two of my roomies. It was awesomeeee. They made me want to be french, and a graffiti artist.

I'm seriously thinking about making a good stencil and spray painting it somewhere in this neighbourhood. Anyone have any brilliant ideas?


----------



## Goreki

slinking off for a nap. mmm, nap XD


----------



## Aust99

Watching the opening ceremony of the Commonwealth games... Ready for Australia to dominate... lol


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Just got home from watching MicMacs and Exit Through the Gift Shop with two of my roomies. It was awesomeeee. They made me want to be french, and a graffiti artist.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about making a good stencil and spray painting it somewhere in this neighbourhood. Anyone have any brilliant ideas?



You should make a stencil spray of me. That would be awesome.


----------



## spiritangel

trying to talk a friend of mine who has ocd and very severe depression into getting the help she needs as much as I love her I am not enough to help her through this especially when she is talking about her husband verses her ex ect I am not a trained psychologist or counsellor but she is stubborn and doesnt want to hear it and I dont live near her to go over and try and do it face to face meh was soo happy and getting ready to take pics of my new bears sigh


----------



## RentonBob

Off to get a new fridge...


----------



## CastingPearls

Listening to music and watching leaves fall off the trees. It's beautiful here and the air smells of silver pine and wood smoke.


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> Just got home from watching MicMacs and Exit Through the Gift Shop with two of my roomies. It was awesomeeee. They made me want to be french, and a graffiti artist.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about making a good stencil and spray painting it somewhere in this neighbourhood. Anyone have any brilliant ideas?



make a silhouette of yourself and somehow include star nipples. complete win.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I decided to come eat breakfast alone today, I've slays enjoyed dong that because you can people watch without interruption. Well I got the best seat ever. The two old ladies in front of me keep on talking shit about their other old lady friend and how she's a shitty grandma. Hahaha fucking awesome.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I decided to come eat breakfast alone today, I've slays enjoyed dong that because you can people watch without interruption. Well I got the best seat ever. The two old ladies in front of me keep on talking shit about their other old lady friend and how she's a shitty grandma. Hahaha fucking awesome.


Hahaha, now they're talking about who's husbands use what ED medication. Cialis, Viagra, that Canadian one, and the other blue one. Hahaha these lares are fucking nuts. Best breakast ever.


----------



## Joe944

Cleaning house a bit, building a server to perform completely unnecessary tasks, and enjoying the freedoms granted to me by prop 215.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

on the poker grind, and trying to find a delicious lunch.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Joe944 said:


> Cleaning house a bit, building a server to perform completely unnecessary tasks, and enjoying the freedoms granted to me by prop 215.



is it for your Glaucoma?


----------



## Ola

Responding to a rather inappropriate text message... I love my friends!  LOL!


----------



## Joe944

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> is it for your Glaucoma?



Insomnia and migraines, actually.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Joe944 said:


> Insomnia and migraines, actually.



Really it helps with insomnia? I had no Idea.


----------



## Joe944

Hell yeah, if you can't quite make it to dreamland on your own you're only a bong hit away!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Eating Chinese and watching the Colts play


----------



## BigChaz

Eating: Two pulled pork sandwiches, a container of potato salad, and french fries

I am not going to have room for dinner at this rate...just kidding. That would never happen. I can always make room


----------



## CastingPearls

Listening to Schumann's Kinderszenen, waiting for my Chinese food to arrive, and charging my new GPS.


----------



## BeerMe

Joe944 said:


> Hell yeah, if you can't quite make it to dreamland on your own you're only a bong hit away!



Mine is for the same reason. I have chronic insomnia, and it's the only thing that gets me to sleep without turning my brain into sludge the next morning.


----------



## RentonBob

The fridge is dead (bows head)... 

$1200 for a new fridge means no trip to Vegas til next year 

Running my food over to the folks house until the new fridge is delivered...


----------



## Lil BigginZ

frustrated watching my eagles lose to the foreskins


----------



## charlieversion2

Just getting home from an 8 hour marathon of Mafia II


----------



## BrownDown09

watching haunted


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Just getting home from an 8 hour marathon of Mafia II



How is it? I didn't fancy the first one too much, but I heard this second one is completely different.


----------



## Ola

Petting a very tired cat!


----------



## Amaranthine

Lounging around the half hour I have before my logic test.

I'm pretty excited for it.

...Logic :wubu:


----------



## charlieversion2

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> How is it? I didn't fancy the first one too much, but I heard this second one is completely different.




It's pretty good... a little slow at the start. After 8 stright hours it was getting a little repetive. My brother said it wasn't as good as godfather... tho that I haven't played.

Good Music soundtrack and "cars of the era" I look forward to finishing the storyline to see what happens


I'll give it 4 out of 5


----------



## Venom

I'm thinking about skipping my last class, I need sleep.


----------



## Wantabelly

Feeling sick already about my 4am wake up call.... the things I do for my stupid job.... Trying to distract myself with dims, crappy TV and norah jones....its not working....maybe I should just go to bed...


----------



## ClockworkOrange

I'm posting on dims after eating a delicious orange chicken lunch with grape soda that was so grape it was blue. nom.


----------



## Tad

A few minutes ago I was examining some damaged parts...now I'm being a pic-whore on Dimensions  (I had the camera with me to take pics of the parts, but my suppressed pic-whore side couldn't resist turning it on me).


----------



## RentonBob

Being happy that my new fridge just arrived... Now I can go out and get some lunch lol :eat1:


----------



## Tad

RentonBob said:


> Being happy that my new fridge just arrived... Now I can go out and get some lunch lol :eat1:



I'm just imagining the shopping trip to entirely re-stock a fridge! Yikes


----------



## Ola

Watching old Daily Show episodes.


----------



## theronin23

Just finished re-tagging and organizing the songs from last night's Glee so they fit in with the rest of this season's folder. 

You think I'm kidding? check it out. (slightly difficult to see because of resizing, but squint, you'll see it.

Here's my organization for my Glee folder. Split up by season, and then by season part







Then, here's my organization for the songs. Numbered by their performance order in the show. (This is just since the season 2 premiere)







Yeah. My Glee music is like the most organized thing in my life right now. It helps me find it so much easier on my mp3 player though.


----------



## RentonBob

The system I work in is down so, I'm surfing the net, reading news and babysitting my desk...


----------



## RentonBob

Just finished watching Halladay's no hitter. Now, it's off to pick up my tux for my friend's wedding...


----------



## RentonBob

Off to a wedding rehersal and dinner


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon

femaleseat said:


> im curious....lol
> 
> i jsut got home from work...to tired to do anything except check what i missed here...oh and its raining again!!



Im home alone, listening to music, and browsing the net


----------



## dro5150

Just put my son to sleep, now I'm sitting down to watch the hurt locker


----------



## Joe944

After getting 3 hours of sleep, I finally made it into work.


----------



## topher38

laying in bed looking over my 1165 photos of my trip I was on last week.


----------



## spiritangel

uploading my next video for the youtube dimms project


----------



## RentonBob

Going through the mail from this week, drinking my coffee and getting ready for my friends wedding this afternoon.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> Going through the mail from this week, drinking my coffee and getting ready for my friends wedding this afternoon.



Have fun, weddings are always the best. Especially if you're in them.


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Have fun, weddings are always the best. Especially if you're in them.



The rehearsal and dinner were great last night, met some really nice people and I'm looking forward to seeing them today. I know it will be a good time


----------



## FishCharming

RentonBob said:


> The rehearsal and dinner were great last night, met some really nice people and I'm looking forward to seeing them today. I know it will be a good time



just remember, as a friend it's your responsibility to make sure the DJ plays freebird at the reception!


----------



## theronin23

7 Words:

Once More With Feeling Sing A Long.


----------



## RentonBob

FishCharming said:


> just remember, as a friend it's your responsibility to make sure the DJ plays freebird at the reception!



LOL... The best man and I are on it


----------



## Joe944

RentonBob said:


> LOL... The best man and I are on it



Weddings are definitely good times. Have to admit I was slightly nervous at my friends wedding a month ago until I had given my speech. No hard liquor was a good call, I was juuust intoxicated enough but not too much.


----------



## rellis10

Wondering if i'm actually going to get tired enough to go to sleep soon.....i'v been hovering around that point for a while but cant seem to drift off.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Trying To get the zombie genocider achievement on the first dead rising, before i jump into the second one.


----------



## Esther

Just woke up from a stupidly long nap that I only intended to last for half an hour. Now I won't be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## djudex

Got back from a cousins wedding, going to go to bed right away.


----------



## charlieversion2

Mary, Meatloaf and a Movie. Now CS!


----------



## ~da rev~

About to keep my movie night rolling by turning on Aliens.


----------



## Bearsy

About to continue this sudden "Eureka" marathon I've just decided to start. Watched the pilot episode a while ago, and I'm hooked. I don't know why it's taken me so long to watch it. It's right up my alley.


----------



## ~da rev~

Bearsy said:


> About to continue this sudden "Eureka" marathon I've just decided to start. Watched the pilot episode a while ago, and I'm hooked. I don't know why it's taken me so long to watch it. It's right up my alley.



Thank god for Netflix, eh?

I've had on it my Queue ever since it became available, but have yet to watch it.


----------



## Bearsy

~da rev~ said:


> Thank god for Netflix, eh?
> 
> I've had on it my Queue ever since it became available, but have yet to watch it.



DO IT! It's so good!


----------



## RentonBob

Logging off my systems at work and heading home  Time for my weekend to start


----------



## ManBeef

Watching Jersey Shore and wondering what my obsession with these too tanned ass over hyped people is? I need help


----------



## Joe944

You should watch the last episode of south park.


----------



## Paquito

SNOOKI WANT SMUSH SMUSH
k?


----------



## Esther

Paquito said:


> SNOOKI WANT SMUSH SMUSH
> k?



omfg i'm watching that too.


----------



## ManBeef

Look at the Mike, trying to steal Vinny's girl... what a jerk. Snook's juggulars are yum... but are an odd color


----------



## Joe944

Never seen the show but south park reminds me why I never watch tv to begin with.


----------



## ManBeef

Joe944 said:


> Never seen the show but south park reminds me why I never watch tv to begin with.



I can't get into South Park. Same with Family Guy


----------



## Lil BigginZ

pretty much doing everything possible getting ready for my move. packing, phone calls, texting, cleaning, dims lol everything


----------



## ManBeef

Blowing my nose because it is going through itchy runny hell


----------



## nic_nic07

Tweeting. 

Watching TV.

And craving something that I can't eat because I don't have it in my apt. :/


----------



## Sasquatch!

...Sausage?


----------



## Mordecai

Kielbasa?

:eat2:


----------



## rellis10

Trying to find things to download.....yeah, i have a week off work to come and i'm quite bored already.


----------



## ManBeef

About to head out to the store to pick up pet supplies and maybe a new game with my lil mancub


----------



## Lil BigginZ

laughing at myself as my mack game sucks balls. god it's been 6 years since i had to do this shit lol


----------



## charlieversion2

going to a birthday party!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

ChrisVersion2 said:


> going to a birthday party!



And after that you'll totally arrive back to your apartment to me shooting zombies and chewing on ice.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> And after that you'll totally arrive back to your apartment to me shooting zombies and chewing on ice.



is shooting zombies ALSO a sign of sexual frustration?


----------



## ManBeef

Is gacking people on COD MW2


----------



## Bearsy

P, 3, or 36?


----------



## ManBeef

360... i like paying to play


----------



## Goreki

Listening to Electrix Six, and trying to figure out whether I do my japanese show and tell oral on my Chun Li or Bayonetta figurine.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Bayonetta.


----------



## Goreki

Sasquatch! said:


> Bayonetta.


I'm serving them tiny foods, and we're discussing the pros and cons in japanese XD


----------



## Sasquatch!

Goreki said:


> I'm serving them tiny foods, and we're discussing the pros and cons in japanese XD



That's just adorable!


----------



## Goreki

Sasquatch! said:


> That's just adorable!


It's a legitimate way to study! A dude in my class went out and bought a gorilla toy and a horse toy, and named them, and has conversations with the two of them. As my sensei said when she heard that "if you make a mistake, it was Mr Horse's fault, not yours."


----------



## Mordecai

Goreki said:


> It's a legitimate way to study! A dude in my class went out and bought a gorilla toy and a horse toy, and named them, and has conversations with the two of them. As my sensei said when she heard that "if you make a mistake, it was Mr Horse's fault, not yours."



I like that method of learning. Also: Bayonetta. Chun Li is played out.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Goreki said:


> Listening to Electrix Six, and trying to figure out whether I do my japanese show and tell oral on my Chun Li or Bayonetta figurine.



Bayonetta. Introduce HREF to the world. Not enough people know about Her.


----------



## djudex

Just finished cleaning the bathroom and taking a break before heading on to dusting and vacuuming.


----------



## CastingPearls

Listening to Rick James, watching Shirley Temple and eating a cinnamon brown sugar frosted Pop-Tart, in my nightshirt which is red with Christmas trees and presents on it. Yeah, cos I roll like dat.


----------



## FishCharming

just got out of the shower, sitting and checking dims in nothing but a towel


----------



## RentonBob

Watching the Seahawls hopefully beat the Bears. The game is in Chicago and I'm not holding out a lot of hope because the Hawks haven't played well on the road but, they are leading at halftime :happy:


----------



## ManBeef

Double XP COD MW2 WOOOOOT


----------



## charlieversion2

heating up some chinese leftovers  and then Killer Klowns From Outer Space


----------



## RentonBob

ChrisVersion2 said:


> heating up some chinese leftovers  and then Killer Klowns From Outer Space



Shoot the nose!!!


----------



## Lunchboxthe3rd

FishCharming said:


> just got out of the shower, sitting and checking dims in nothing but a towel


 oooo! Sounds like fun, I am at work and it is slow today so I am writing my Japanese Kanji out trying my hardest to kill my boredom  hopefully I the day will go by fast.


----------



## JenFromOC

Drinking a Diet Coke and going through the baby's old clothes...


----------



## Zowie

I can't fucking focus today... I've been staring at a sheet of white paper for something like two hours. It depresses the shit out of me.


----------



## Mishty

I just put 3 pounds of peanuts on to boil.... 

Now I'm waiting.... 

...I hate waiting.


----------



## Mordecai

bionic_eggplant said:


> I can't fucking focus today... I've been staring at a sheet of white paper for something like two hours. It depresses the shit out of me.



Blank paper can be one of the most daunting things ever.


----------



## charlieversion2

CS


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

ChrisVersion2 said:


> CS



Of course that's what you're doing. And you spiced it up with a picture!


I did some homework... then watched a bunch of Flight of the Conchords... then went on the trampoline for about an hour and a half. 

I like it when it gets kinda cold outside - but not too cold. Like when it gets too cold, occasionally the trampoline freezes, and my lungs totally freeze along with it. And when it's summer and it's wicked hot, even at night, I can't work out for more than an hour cuz it's just way too effin' hot...

And now I'm rambling.


----------



## rellis10

Just started off an Action Movie Marathon on the first official day of my week off.


----------



## JenFromOC

Uh, still drinking a Diet Coke...


----------



## ManBeef

Watching Fido


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ManBeef said:


> Watching Fido


Ng
Fucking weird. I just got done talking to a co-worker about this movie. We were discussing Billy connely stand-up.


----------



## ManBeef

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Ng
> Fucking weird. I just got done talking to a co-worker about this movie. We were discussing Billy connely stand-up.



LOL! This movie was so great. I am pissed I almost didn't watch it. There is a, dare I say, not so subtle "sexual/longing" tension between Fido (zombie) & the Mother that just straight calls for the Bow chika bow wow


----------



## shuefly pie

Lying next to my napping husband, admiring his perfect belly and wondering what had for lunch because he looks especially splendid.


----------



## BigChaz

shuefly pie said:


> Lying next to my napping husband, admiring his perfect belly and wondering what had for lunch because he looks especially splendid.



It was a horse.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Right now (well, right before starting to type this), holding an empty 1 litre bottle of Irn Bru and reading the Guardian website. Fun times for all.


----------



## shuefly pie

BigChaz said:


> It was a horse.


He _*says*_ he only had split pea soup.

Methinks he may have left something out.

Maybe he had a trough-full though.


----------



## Esther

Numming some reheated pizza (in the oven... microwaved leftover pizza is blasphemous) and waiting for the shower to be free so I can de-greaze.


----------



## CastingPearls

Ordering lingerie online.


----------



## FishCharming

Esther said:


> Numming some reheated pizza (in the oven... microwaved leftover pizza is blasphemous) and waiting for the shower to be free so I can de-greaze.



ugh, i'm feeling the hurt from eating an obscene amount of little ceasers... all sorts of crazy bread too. those bread sticks were insane, lol!


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> Numming some reheated pizza (in the oven... microwaved leftover pizza is blasphemous) and waiting for the shower to be free so I can de-greaze.



It is even better cold!


----------



## Esther

FishCharming said:


> ugh, i'm feeling the hurt from eating an obscene amount of little ceasers... all sorts of crazy bread too. those bread sticks were insane, lol!



I think we've already discussed how much I love crazy bread!!! MMM.


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> It is even better cold!



I hate cold pizza!!!


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> I hate cold pizza!!!



That is a true shame


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> That is a true shame



When I crave pizza, I want a nice hot meal. I hate congealed cheese.


----------



## chicken legs

I'm watching Millionaire Matchmaker and there is a totally hot Bhm on:eat2:.


----------



## ManBeef

Watching Jeff Garlin


----------



## RentonBob

Heading to a meeting at work and then lunch... Slow day zzzzzzz.....


----------



## JenFromOC

Well, I was watching Dr. Phil....stepped out of the room and the XBox 360 was magically turned on. So now, I'm watching someone play Fallout: New Vegas.

And yes, I'm drinking a Diet Coke.


----------



## Zowie

JenFromOC said:


> And yes, I'm drinking a Diet Coke.



I'm drinking original Coke. We should totally have a face-off.


----------



## JenFromOC

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm drinking original Coke. We should totally have a face-off.



Ok....Diet Coke totally just won. Thanks for trying.


----------



## Mordecai

JenFromOC said:


> Ok....Diet Coke totally just won. Thanks for trying.



Diet Coke never wins. Regular for life!


----------



## Zowie

Odenthalius said:


> Diet Coke never wins. Regular for life!



Thank you.

Now I win, Ma'am.


----------



## FishCharming

JenFromOC said:


> Ok....Diet Coke totally just won. Thanks for trying.



fail! Dr Pepper won! When coke and diet coke manage to go to school for 12 years to get their soda medical degrees they can compete. until then the Dr. is in!


----------



## JenFromOC

FishCharming said:


> fail! Dr Pepper won! When coke and diet coke manage to go to school for 12 years to get their soda medical degrees they can compete. until then the Dr. is in!



LOL....Diet Coke just won again. He feels kinda bad for being so much better than all the other sodas. But not too bad.


----------



## Zowie

JenFromOC said:


> LOL....Diet Coke just won again. He feels kinda bad for being so much better than all the other sodas. But not too bad.



Diet Coke is Coke's retarded cousin.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Diet Coke is Coke's retarded cousin.



I think we can all agree, drink aside, the coke BOTTLE wins this one


----------



## Sasquatch!

I was going to weigh in on the discussion, but apparently I only like retarded drinks.


----------



## JenFromOC

Sasquatch! said:


> I was going to weigh in on the discussion, but apparently I only like retarded drinks.



Are you pouting? If you want to be a winner....just drink Diet Coke!


----------



## BigChaz

Sasquatch! said:


> I was going to weigh in on the discussion, but apparently I only like retarded drinks.



I too was going to weigh in on the discussion, but apparently I only drink retards.


----------



## Sasquatch!

JenFromOC said:


> Are you pouting? If you want to be a winner....just drink Diet Coke!



No, that's just how I always look.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

And then Mexican coke comes in from behind. No High Fructose Corn Syrup...no artificial sweeteners and in a glass bottle. 

Nothing ever beats pure cane sugar cola in a glass bottle...not in my little world anyway.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

So besides engaging in cola wars...I'm sitting here in silence and attempting to help with homework. It's times like these when I remember why I didn't follow through on becoming a middle school/high school teacher.


----------



## Paquito

Barrilitos 

Case closed.


----------



## theronin23

That's alright, Spike Shooter just pissed in all your little candy ass sodas anyway. Enjoy it.


----------



## FishCharming

i'm making microwaveable chicken wings... i have a feeling that this is going to end in tragedy...


----------



## Sasquatch!

The tragedy being someone eating microwaveable chicken wings?


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> i'm making microwaveable chicken wings... i have a feeling that this is going to end in tragedy...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjWFtHiSr8s

From 3:50 on


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> The tragedy being someone eating microwaveable chicken wings?



Yeah...<.<...>.>...you got it.


----------



## Zowie

Making a token effort to study for a midterm tomorrow morning... But to be honest, I'm relying on my logic and memory. I took notes on everything, and most of it seems to have stuck. Like a classmate said to me, "Study? No way. It's one of the few perks of being Asian."


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Making a token effort to study for a midterm tomorrow morning... But to be honest, I'm relying on my logic and memory. I took notes on everything, and most of it seems to have stuck. Like a classmate said to me, "Study? No way. It's one of the few perks of being Asian."



I MUST be part asian. Studying is a really weird thing for me that people look at and go "That's not studying."

Study groups have always baffled me too. I mean, it'd take 30 mins max for me, then I'd sit there bored while everyone else studied for 3 hours.


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> I MUST be part asian. Studying is a really weird thing for me that people look at and go "That's not studying."
> 
> Study groups have always baffled me too. I mean, it'd take 30 mins max for me, then I'd sit there bored while everyone else studied for 3 hours.



Hahaha, I've been kicked out of study groups for constantly derailing the subject matter. I guess it's a bit of a trend?

There are a few things I've honestly studied for, but usually I do okay without.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> And then Mexican coke comes in from behind. No High Fructose Corn Syrup...no artificial sweeteners and in a glass bottle.
> 
> Nothing ever beats pure cane sugar cola in a glass bottle...not in my little world anyway.



This!!!

I love living close enough to the border that I can get GOOD cook anytime. Mexican coke is the best coke I've ever tasted.


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> Yeah...<.<...>.>...you got it.



well, just in case the wings don't make me vomit i decided to watch melissa and joey while eating them. i have no idea what is up with the masochism today...


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Making a token effort to study for a midterm tomorrow morning... But to be honest, I'm relying on my logic and memory. I took notes on everything, and most of it seems to have stuck. Like a classmate said to me, "Study? No way. It's one of the few perks of being Asian."



I'm currently trying to study for my Astronomy test tomorrow.

I can't study. I get bored and distracted easily (thanks Dims and Facebook). I end up going over my notes before the class and being fine. Suck it, classmates who make flash cards and shit.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Paquito said:


> I'm currently trying to study for my Astronomy test tomorrow.
> 
> I can't study. I get bored and distracted easily (thanks Dims and Facebook). I end up going over my notes before the class and being fine. Suck it, classmates who make flash cards and shit.



Go study! When my plans for total world domination are implemented someone is going to have to know how to navigate using just the stars. Not that I plan to bring about the end of civilization as we know it or anything, it's just a good skill for you to have.:blush:


----------



## BigChaz

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Go study! When my plans for total world domination are implemented someone is going to have to know how to navigate using just the stars. Not that I plan to bring about the end of civilization as we know it or anything, it's just a good skill for you to have.:blush:



Can I apply for a position before world domination / destruction? I'd like to not have to worry about it...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

BigChaz said:


> Can I apply for a position before world domination / destruction? I'd like to not have to worry about it...



I'm taking resumes. Do you have a background in skull crushing? It's not a deal breaker, or anything.


----------



## BigChaz

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I'm taking resumes. Do you have a background in skull crushing? It's not a deal breaker, or anything.



The part of the knife I am pointing to in this picture is seriously called a skull crusher. It is made of solid, pointy steel.

edit: I always take my pictures late at night, so I am never wearing a shirt...I swear I wear shirts!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

BigChaz said:


> The part of the knife I am pointing to in this picture is seriously called a skull crusher. It is made of solid, pointy steel.
> 
> edit: I always take my pictures late at night, so I am never wearing a shirt...I swear I wear shirts!



Shirts are optional, skull crushing is not. (I know, that completely contradicts what I said a minute ago, but I can't be a good dictator without making outrageous, random proclamations and changing the rules constantly to keep you all in a state of perpetual fear, panic and dread). 

Honestly, I don't really spend all my time thinking about this. I swear.


----------



## BigChaz

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Shirts are optional, skull crushing is not. (I know, that completely contradicts what I said a minute ago, but I can't be a good dictator without making outrageous, random proclamations and changing the rules constantly to keep you all in a state of perpetual fear, panic and dread).
> 
> Honestly, I don't really spend all my time thinking about this. I swear.



I guess I am good to go then! I will bash many skull for you!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

BigChaz said:


> I guess I am good to go then! I will bash many skull for you!



You're hired. I'll send a rabid monkey to collect you when the time comes.


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> Making a token effort to study for a midterm tomorrow morning... But to be honest, I'm relying on my logic and memory. I took notes on everything, and most of it seems to have stuck. Like a classmate said to me, "Study? No way. It's one of the few perks of being Asian."



That worked for me all the way through high school and first year university. Suddenly, in second year, it didn't cut it anymore......and I discovered I didn't have any real studying skills, nor any practice at disciplining myself to really study. It was......not a good year, academically speaking :doh:

So not to sound too much like a parent, but study skills and study discipline are worth developing for their own sake, even if you don't really need them academically yet.

===================================================

Back on topic: I'm currently having my mid-morning Dimensions break while I sip an espresso. Back to writing a corrective action report in a few minutes.


----------



## chicken legs

I'm watching Jim Gaffigan on Comedy Central....Hooooot Pockitz


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

Im watching 'This Week' and thinking about how i'm going to keep my belly nice and rotund in light of the spending cuts. :eat1:


----------



## Lovelyone

Right now I am wishing that I didnt respond to a certain thread on these forums. Grr


----------



## charlieversion2

Playing [email protected]`! 1


----------



## Magusz

i'm watching "Family guy"


----------



## Goreki

Fallout Three!
After thinking about it at work all day!
Tra la la!

That's right children, the giant ladybug who is making faces at you is really trying to work out how much damage she can do before bed tonight


----------



## watts63

Watching a clip from Chappelle's show (Black Bush skit).


----------



## Anh2010

thinking about where I'm going for dinner tonight.

Looking around my house...a few hours of cleaning required. There goes Friday.


----------



## Vanessa Lutz

I just got off WORK!! I can't SAY what I'm Doin'!! Would get kicked of board!! LOL!! :eat2: Let's just say I'm being VERY Naughty!! LOL!! Use your imaginations!! Wink!! Wink!!


----------



## theronin23

Vanessa Lutz said:


> I just got off WORK!! I can't SAY what I'm Doin'!! Would get kicked of board!! LOL!! :eat2: Let's just say I'm being VERY Naughty!! LOL!! Use your imaginations!! Wink!! Wink!!



Probably has something to do with getting off somewhere else. Just a guess.

Also, WTF is with people being afraid of getting kicked off the board for saying something sexual recently?

For fuck's sake, it's a message board. It's better to apologize than ask permission.


----------



## Dmitra

Drinking my second (ever) Mike's Black Cherry Hard Lemonade and getting ready to watch the new Supernatural.


----------



## FishCharming

Dmitra said:


> Drinking my second (ever) Mike's Black Cherry Hard Lemonade and getting ready to watch the new Supernatural.



see! good shit right?!?! you have a better chance of catching bigfoot than a buzz with them though.


----------



## nic_nic07

Watching some TV shows that my awesome DVR recorded for me and about ready to have a chocotaco. :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Teaching my friend how to make Jaws and Pac-man on Facebook IM.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Just sitting here in a dressing gown with a towl wrapped around my head, looking bleary-eyed at Dims. Early mornings suck.


----------



## Dmitra

FishCharming said:


> see! good shit right?!?! you have a better chance of catching bigfoot than a buzz with them though.



Very true which isn't bad because they're so dang tasty!! And I've got 4 more just waiting for tomorrow. Yummmmms 

(She sits writing a response to Fish while thinking of typing what she's doing this right this minute, right this minute. Meta-meta?)


----------



## CastingPearls

Watching Bram Stoker's Dracula

"Listen to them...children of the night! What music they make!"


----------



## RentonBob

Going to the gym, time to get the blood flowin


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Waking up . . . In the most comfortable bed ever.


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Waking up . . . In the most comfortable bed ever.



Hotel beds sure are nice eh?


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Waking up . . . In the most comfortable bed ever.


When you wake up with someone you care about, every bed is a bed of roses.


----------



## ManBeef

Painting my hair red like an ar-teast. Cleaning up a bit with my lil' boi before we head out to a gluten free market type store.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Eating warheads, doing laundry, and eagerly awaiting the Phillies game


----------



## Ninja Glutton

CastingPearls said:


> When you wake up with someone you care about, every bed is a bed of roses.



Except when they fart in their sleep


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

This is amazing. 

I am currently watching eggplant do some homework. She didn't want to, but i kind of made her. She has to do 12 sketches of one figure, all made out of different elements. So fucking awesome. She said they're "shitty" because they're just sketches, but she can't lie to me. This shit is CRAZY! even for shitty drawings.












She's cranking these out like farts


----------



## charlieversion2

CastingPearls said:


> When you wake up with someone you care about, every bed is a bed of roses.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Waking up . . . In the most comfortable bed ever.



I'm in support of this message :happy:


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> She's cranking these out like farts



Hahahsdbdhbakjdnds

Oooh, how romantical!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Stuffing a Vicks Vaporstick up my nostril and desperately trying not to think about Freud.


----------



## Lovelyone

Eating a grapefruit and watching Stargate Atlantis


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This is amazing.
> 
> I am currently watching eggplant do some homework. She didn't want to, but i kind of made her. She has to do 12 sketches of one figure, all made out of different elements. So fucking awesome. She said they're "shitty" because they're just sketches, but she can't lie to me. This shit is CRAZY! even for shitty drawings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's cranking these out like farts



Awesome art, and way happy for you both!


----------



## Dmitra

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This is amazing.
> 
> I am currently watching eggplant do some homework. She didn't want to, but i kind of made her. She has to do 12 sketches of one figure, all made out of different elements. So fucking awesome. She said they're "shitty" because they're just sketches, but she can't lie to me. This shit is CRAZY! even for shitty drawings.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> She's cranking these out like farts



Goddamn, her talent amazes continually!! Please do a genuflection (of your choosing, of course) for me, Hozay? lol :bow:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Sitting on the couch in my underwear and a tshirt plus eating a cupcake while watching Saw IV--Life is good!


----------



## nic_nic07

Watching Rocky Horror and doing homework. Oh Saturdays-how I love thee.


----------



## Paquito

Talking to myself about my Global Issues class. 

I should probably clarify this.

My roommate and his friend came home about 20 minutes ago and made themselves comfy in the living room, where I was seated. I've met his friend a couple times, but they typically just go straight to his room. Well this time they decided to sprawl out on the couches. Awkward for me, just sitting there listening to the two of them speak Spanish. So I got my friend to call me. I acted like she was a study buddy, so I went to my room to study over the phone with her. 

And now I have to talk to myself to make it seem realistic.


----------



## BigChaz

That is pretty pathetic, man. I am a little embarrassed for you!


----------



## Paquito

You misspelled awesome, brah

Also, I have a Monday afternoon study session with myself planned. Since I slept through half of my classes and skipped the others, I need to buckle down and study with myself, who is far more prepared for this test than I am. I told myself to get my shit together.


----------



## Bearsy

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Sitting on the couch in my underwear and a tshirt plus eating a cupcake while watching Saw IV--Life is good!



I want in on this!


----------



## rellis10

Listening to music, watching football (Soccer to you people across the ocean) and thinking......yeah, alot of that last one right now.


----------



## bigfatbull

rellis10 said:


> Listening to music, watching football (Soccer to you people across the ocean) and thinking......yeah, alot of that last one right now.



A slight tweak and you have my day in a nutshell...

Listening to music, watching football (Soccer to you people across the ocean) and masturbating......yeah, alot of that last one right now.

oh and eating too, nothing beats a sunday roast! :eat2:


----------



## b0nnie

Watching my Raiders kick butt!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Watching History Channel and eating a Chalupa XL. I like the new verde sauce...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Walking around vancouver. I like public transportation, it's grown on me, but walking around the city is nice as well.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Walking around vancouver. I like public transportation, it's grown on me, but walking around the city is nice as well.



*i have never been there....really need a good excuse to get there one day....it's on the list for sure....ENJOY *


----------



## RentonBob

Just put the last load of laundry in the washer, watching football and the rain outside with some hot chocolate


----------



## charlieversion2

Just got back from an eighthour FRAGfest invading Helghan. 

It was touch and go when we landed... invading the home-world of the Helghast, a hardened race of humanoids. Then they had to go and make it personal by kidnapping the smart and sexy female ISA scientist.

After saving her and returning to the NEW SUN our cruiser was attacked by a fierce boarding party, deck by deck they gained control. In order to take out the Helghan's primary power source, my mortally wounded commander ordered abandon ship. With his last effort he disengaged the thrusters, driving the NEW SUN into the reactor taking the intruders with him. 

With the grid down, we are going to advance and attempt to regroup near palace. But, a nuclear bomb is deliberately detonated within the city by the Helghast, destroying it. With the fleet decimated the last remaining forces attack the palace of Scolar Visari, facing fanatical Helghast resistance. We hope to arrest him for the invasion of Vekta two years previous.

Two Helghan BAMFs


----------



## Lil BigginZ

laying in my new bed texting some old friends from jersey so we can meet up soon since i'm back in town.


----------



## Zowie

Being incredibly annoyed at some ass-hat who used "just my twisted sense of humor" to justify him making a few innapropriate comments. UGH.


----------



## Paquito

Pahahahaha, yea. That was a whole lot of awkward.

Luckily I saved the day by being really awesome.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Pahahahaha, yea. That was a whole lot of awkward.
> 
> Luckily I saved the day by being really awesome.



I appreciate it, thanks. But it's all good, I long-distance punched him in the dick.


----------



## CastingPearls

Reading a really old thread and getting ready to go to bed. Also, feeling disgusted. This too shall pass.


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> Being incredibly annoyed at some ass-hat who used "just my twisted sense of humor" to justify him making a few innapropriate comments. UGH.



There's actually a recent poster who did the exact same thing. Definitely not the same person, but relevant nonetheless.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> Being incredibly annoyed at some ass-hat who used "just my twisted sense of humor" to justify him making a few innapropriate comments. UGH.



I thought it was funny. Not in a haha or hehe way, but more of a, you're fucking ridiculous kind of way. 

Alsoi like that you said ass-hat. 

I also liked that in the post yours talking about you said "DA BEST!!!"

You're the best, and if you don't believe me, I have used bus tickets to prove it. I don't use public Transit for just anyone.


----------



## Dromond

I am not sleeping.


----------



## FishCharming

but i saw this and couldn't help but share with the class 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvRXfdB27aE


----------



## project219

Watching something on History Channel about Halloween.


----------



## BigChaz

I just finished registering for Movember. Myself and five other friends will be growing moustaches starting the 1st of Movember for charity.


----------



## Zowie

*shakes website*

DOOO SOMETHIIIIINNNNNGGFGGGJHBWFKUKGEFKU


----------



## Goreki

bionic_eggplant said:


> *shakes website*
> 
> DOOO SOMETHIIIIINNNNNGGFGGGJHBWFKUKGEFKU


*explodes*


----------



## Zowie

Goreki said:


> *explodes*



I suppose this is better than the time I shook the baby.


----------



## Goreki

bionic_eggplant said:


> I suppose this is better than the time I shook the baby.


If you shake a baby and it doesn't explode, you've done something wrong.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> I suppose this is better than the time I shook the baby.



Hahaha, this is getting to be unhealthy. The amount of shaken baby references we made this weekend+this one=too many.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahaha, this is getting to be unhealthy. The amount of shaken baby references we made this weekend+this one=too many.



Wasn't there also a baby smashing reference?

It's just because I'm trying to get in Melian's pants.


----------



## Paquito

There's nothing about this conversation that I don't love.

"For the love of God, shake me! Shake me like a British nanny!"


----------



## Dmitra

Converting old cassette airchecks to that newfangled digital thing. Oy, oy, and oy. Rum would've made this much better, nuts. *V8 headbonk*


----------



## Goreki

Booking cheap accomodation in kyoto XD


----------



## rellis10

Sitting at home having called in a Sick Day. Sniffling and occupying myself posting here for the time being.


----------



## Melian

rellis10 said:


> Sitting at home having called in a Sick Day. Sniffling and occupying myself posting here for the time being.



Hope your sick day pays off (in the healing sense...obviously not monetary sense...), rellis.

I am sick too, but forced myself into work because I am compulsive. And I just coughed up some blood. WOOT :/


----------



## rellis10

Melian said:


> Hope your sick day pays off (in the healing sense...obviously not monetary sense...), rellis.
> 
> I am sick too, but forced myself into work because I am compulsive. And I just coughed up some blood. WOOT :/



Thank you for your concern, although I really think coughing up blood is definitly enough to get you off work and to a doctor


----------



## watts63

Looking after my baby brother.


----------



## Melian

rellis10 said:


> Thank you for your concern, although I really think coughing up blood is definitly enough to get you off work and to a doctor



Oh, I've already seen a doctor about the blood....went through several tests only to determine that it was stress-induced. :doh:


----------



## Lovelyone

Laughing at a panda posting.


----------



## Zowie

Just got a load of message off my Deviantart, saying that I was getting a warning for not having put a 'mature' label on a shitty comic that referenced Twilight and a blowjob. So... It's cool for DA to have millions of shitty shots of genitals, and myspace boob-pictures, but my shitsack comic gets taken down because I didn't put a warning on it? WTF, internet. 


I was going to delete it anyway, since it was junk and I need to start looking slightly professional, but still.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> Oh, I've already seen a doctor about the blood....went through several tests only to determine that it was stress-induced. :doh:



STOP BEING SO STRESSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> STOP BEING SO STRESSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!111!


----------



## Sasquatch!

*shakes Melian* 

WHY. WON'T. YOU. CALM. DOWN!?


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> *shakes Melian*
> 
> WHY. WON'T. YOU. CALM. DOWN!?



Watch out, she might explode.


----------



## Tad

Sasquatch! said:


> STOP BEING SO STRESSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I think it comes with being a killer cyborg assassin.....keeps the reflexes up, when you are aren't busy ejecting blood. But they'll totally fix that in release 2.0!


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> I think it comes with being a killer cyborg assassin.....keeps the reflexes up, when you are aren't busy ejecting blood. But they'll totally fix that in release 2.0!



Stop talking about the fluids I'm leaking, you guys.


----------



## WillSpark

Melian said:


> Stop talking about the fluids I'm leaking, you guys.



Speaking of which that lubricant stain still hasn't come out of my carpet.

she's a cyborg you sickos. It's mechanical!


----------



## Mordecai

WillSpark said:


> Speaking of which that lubricant stain still hasn't come out of my carpet.
> 
> she's a cyborg you sickos. It's mechanical!



Well, it is a like a piston.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*steaming broccoli.....cooking grilled chicken and trying to talk myself out of going to spin classss....but after seeing the bionic-ones nude....how can i not hit the gym :doh:*


----------



## Dromond

Changing my avatar.


----------



## warwagon86

Browsing here for the first time in ages! Full time degree and job means I have no time to myself these days!


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *steaming broccoli.....cooking grilled chicken and trying to talk myself out of going to spin classss....but after seeing the bionic-ones nude....how can i not hit the gym :doh:*



Hahaha, you're way too nice to me. I had a friend in college who was about 30, and each time she'd see us youngin' snacking on junk all the time and not gaining a pound, she's whip out her "Just wait till you hit 25!" rant. I've heard it so often, I fear it more than the Zompocalypse.


----------



## Bearsy

Watching Biggest Loser in the background whilst cleaning my room. Taking a short break right now cause its pretty much done.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Eating starburst and contemplating buying vintage Ninja Turtle stickers


----------



## BigChaz

Ninja Glutton said:


> Eating starburst and contemplating buying vintage Ninja Turtle stickers



I fucking love starburst. What flavor set you eating?


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> I fucking love starburst. What flavor set you eating?


 
I like the cherry ones. They're perfect.


----------



## HDANGEL15

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, you're way too nice to me. I had a friend in college who was about 30, and each time she'd see us youngin' snacking on junk all the time and not gaining a pound, she's whip out her "Just wait till you hit 25!" rant. I've heard it so often, I fear it more than the Zompocalypse.


*
hehehe.....30????.....try 40.....45...50 ..ok i will stop now*


----------



## Mordecai

bionic_eggplant said:


> I like the cherry ones. They're perfect.



Flavareds are the best. All the red flavors!


----------



## charlieversion2

I like to save the pink ones till the end... Now I want candy!








Just 11 more days!


----------



## samuraiscott

Adding a Signature picture


----------



## FishCharming

Odenthalius said:


> Flavareds are the best. All the red flavors!



oooo, i just bought those today! so good!


----------



## RentonBob

Got the fireplace going and watching tv


----------



## charlieversion2

Bed? Bed. BED!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I like to save the pink ones till the end... Now I want candy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 11 more days!



Candy is on sale for the holiday, and it's even cheaper afterward, so STOCK UP!

Orange is my favorite starburst. I love sour citrus-y tasting things.


----------



## charlieversion2

11/7: Sweetweek, one week after Halloween all candy is marked down aisle Three!


----------



## sloboy302

I am in the chatroom trying to get to know some peeps.


----------



## WillSpark

sloboy302 said:


> I am in the chatroom trying to get to know some peeps.



Since when did marshmallows learn how to type?


----------



## sloboy302

WillSpark said:


> Since when did marshmallows learn how to type?



Since the fluffernutter was invented sheesh :eat2:


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> Since when did marshmallows learn how to type?



Since the marshmallow turned into a DRAGON


----------



## Sasquatch!

bionic_eggplant said:


> Since the marshmallow turned into a DRAGON



OMFG Bio. Thanks.


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> OMFG Bio. Thanks.



Hahaha, just be glad, I almost posted his picture too.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, just be glad, I almost posted his picture too.



I would molest you in inappropriate ways if you ever post his picture.

Let that be a warning.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

bored as shit playing some guitar and surfing the weird wide web


----------



## Amaranthine

Sasquatch! said:


> I would molest you in inappropriate ways if you ever post his picture.
> 
> Let that be a warning.



Are there any appropriate ways to molest somebody?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> Are there any appropriate ways to molest somebody?



You're just begging to find out, aren't you?

*grope*


----------



## Zowie

Amaranthine said:


> Are there any appropriate ways to molest somebody?



I don't know... but I'm curious as to what Sass would pull up.


----------



## sloboy302

Amaranthine said:


> Are there any appropriate ways to molest somebody?



Well you could use peanutbutter... or whipped cream... oh or chocolate syrup those are all appropriate.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Inappropriate molesting covers anything reserved only for people within the confines of marriage, like playing jazz with the major erogenous zones.


But I'm old fashioned like that.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Did someone say marshmallow?


----------



## HDANGEL15

*besides trying to ignore the above POST!

sitting here nekid waiting for my clothes to dry so i can go the GYM!!!
but my cat is not talented enuf to take a photo*


----------



## sloboy302

HDANGEL15 said:


> *besides trying to ignore the above POST!
> 
> sitting here nekid waiting for my clothes to dry so i can go the GYM!!!
> but my cat is not talented enuf to take a photo*



Damn... you should get your cat one of those pet cams that hooks to the collar that way wouldn't miss anything


----------



## LovesBigMen

WTF noooo my eyes' shit my eyes  imma have nightmares. hahaha.


----------



## dro5150

Playing fallout new Vegas


----------



## kgknight

femaleseat said:


> im curious....l
> 
> Looking at plenty sites with all the nude bbws on them, and wishing I could just magically crawl into the screen and be with them. I have saved about 100 pics and will later on print them the size of a full page and just frame them and keep them in certain parts of my apt. :smitten:


----------



## Zowie

kgknight said:


> femaleseat said:
> 
> 
> 
> im curious....l
> 
> Looking at plenty sites with all the nude bbws on them, and wishing I could just magically crawl into the screen and be with them. I have saved about 100 pics and will later on print them the size of a full page and just frame them and keep them in certain parts of my apt. :smitten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... You serious?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mordecai

For a second there I thought femaleseat said that quote. Though in undergrad some ladies across the way had their bathroom covered in dick pictures. That was an odd poop, lemme tell ya.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bionic_eggplant said:


> kgknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... You serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad someone else found that creepy too.
Click to expand...


----------



## sloboy302

Reading through the forums bored outta my mind wishing I had something to do. Now pondering, trying to think of something to do... this sucks!


----------



## dro5150

Missing my girlfriend. Thinking of her.


----------



## RentonBob

Watching The Hurt Locker


----------



## Lil BigginZ

currently getting yelled at by my sister for watching zombie movies with my 5 year old nephew lol. he had off school today so i watched him and we watched horror movies all day. now he's up screaming cause he had nightmares. lol

we ended up watching night of the living dead, the first halloween,friday the 13th and nightmare on elm street. zombieland, and 28 days later.

of all the movie freddy kruger has got him spooked right now lol


----------



## HDANGEL15

Can't sleep.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> currently getting yelled at by my sister for watching zombie movies with my 5 year old nephew lol. he had off school today so i watched him and we watched horror movies all day. now he's up screaming cause he had nightmares. lol
> 
> we ended up watching night of the living dead, the first halloween,friday the 13th and nightmare on elm street. zombieland, and 28 days later.
> 
> of all the movie freddy kruger has got him spooked right now lol



Freddy Kruger still creeps me out. I don't blame him.


----------



## Bearsy

Playing Minecraft. Jesus this game is ridiculously addictive.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Freddy Kruger still creeps me out. I don't blame him.



nightmare on elm street was the only movie growing up that freaked me out. i was afraid to sleep for days.


----------



## dro5150

Up at 1 am with the little man. I never thought I would love another man until I had a son.


----------



## warwagon86

Laying buck naked in my hotel room in London with a stinking hangover! But going to NFL International Series opening today!


----------



## JenFromOC

Drinking a Diet Coke....and tending to the baby every 5 minutes. She's all pissed off tonight.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> Drinking a Diet Coke....and tending to the baby every 5 minutes. She's all pissed off tonight.



Drinking a diet coke at 3 in the morning. You're fucking ridiculous. You should text me at odd hours of the night when you're up. It's my favorite.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Drinking a diet coke at 3 in the morning. You're fucking ridiculous. You should text me at odd hours of the night when you're up. It's my favorite.



I was going to text you at 2, but I didn't have anything clever to say.


----------



## samuraiscott

Working on Homework, UGH.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> I was going to text you at 2, but I didn't have anything clever to say.



You should have said what you normally do, "so . . . You wanna make out?"


----------



## Lil BigginZ

wtf where are my naughty late night text messages from hozay?


----------



## CastingPearls

Licking creamy peanut butter and honey off a spoon and watching Shawn of the Dead.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Jamming. Posted this on bookface. 

Always a good Saturday. 







You can't see me because, well I'm the drummer.


----------



## Paquito

CastingPearls said:


> Licking creamy peanut butter and honey off a spoon and watching Shawn of the Dead.





I love the Queen fighting scene.


----------



## femaleseat

Odenthalius said:


> For a second there I thought femaleseat said that quote. Though in undergrad some ladies across the way had their bathroom covered in dick pictures. That was an odd poop, lemme tell ya.


Originally Posted by femaleseat 
im curious....l

Looking at plenty sites with all the nude bbws on them, and wishing I could just magically crawl into the screen and be with them. I have saved about 100 pics and will later on print them the size of a full page and just frame them and keep them in certain parts of my apt. 




LOL, when i read it i thought pehaps i wrote that when i was drunk!! and def freaked me out.....but i NEVER wrote that!!


----------



## Zowie

femaleseat said:


> Originally Posted by femaleseat
> im curious....l
> 
> Looking at plenty sites with all the nude bbws on them, and wishing I could just magically crawl into the screen and be with them. I have saved about 100 pics and will later on print them the size of a full page and just frame them and keep them in certain parts of my apt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, when i read it i thought pehaps i wrote that when i was drunk!! and def freaked me out.....but i NEVER wrote that!!



No no, you didn't. There was a problem with the quoting, it was actually posted by KgKnight. Sorry about that.


----------



## femaleseat

bionic_eggplant said:


> No no, you didn't. There was a problem with the quoting, it was actually posted by KgKnight. Sorry about that.



lol....thanks for explaining that!


----------



## warwagon86

Drunk at Halloween party class


----------



## BigChaz

I am leaving the house in approximately 2 minutes to go get drunk dressed as Paul Blart da Mall Cop. Oh yeah.


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


> I am leaving the house in approximately 2 minutes to go get drunk dressed as Paul Blart da Mall Cop. Oh yeah.



Yeah, my party consisted of "old people" (well, older than me) a pregnant chick, a sick girl, and two other people. Add all that together, and you get me, already home.

Have fun man. Wish the party I went to was still going.


----------



## CastingPearls

Watching a horror marathon on TCM


----------



## djudex

I'm wishing my eyeballs didn't hurt.


----------



## samuraiscott

Just go out of the shower.


----------



## RentonBob

Heading to the gym so I can get back in time to watch the early games today


----------



## theronin23

Laying down to get some zzzz's before my first shift tonight.


----------



## Dibaby35

Trying to glue back part of my daughters cheap ass halloween costume. Man I wish I could sew and really put something nice together for her..ugh. 

I just did my hair and placed my devil horns nicely in position...i do look cute I think 

P.S. I need an emote with horns please..lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Listening to Otis Redding, Watching my brother playing Team Fortress II and surfing the net.


----------



## rellis10

Wondering if listening to U2 gives me inspiration to write.....I havent listened to them in quite a while, but now I am and i'm writing better than i'v done in a couple/few months.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Eating some apples and dip while procrastinating. Just told Paquito about a dream I had involving him last night.


----------



## Venom

Working up the courage to pull off my false eyelashes, it hurts like a mother.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Watching a Halloween marathon. I can't believe I suffered through the horrors of 3 and now 5. I'm a glutton for punishment as well as sweets.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

arguing with the ex wife lol my fat wife says im too fat. pot meet kettle is all i gotta say


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> arguing with the ex wife lol my fat wife says im too fat. pot meet kettle is all i gotta say



But where is Samus?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

still back in west virginia


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> still back in west virginia



Fuck that nosie, let's go get her. I will not stand for this bullshit.


----------



## Albino_taters

Right now I am trying to take over the world...




of warcraft.


----------



## Zowie

I don't think you're ready for pasghetti...


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> I don't think you're ready for pasghetti...



Hey Eggs, can you handle this?


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> Hey Eggs, can you handle this?



I'm doing my best. But it's still stuck in my head.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I eat pasghetti at every chance.


----------



## CastingPearls

bionic_eggplant said:


> I don't think you're ready for pasghetti...





WillSpark said:


> Hey Eggs, can you handle this?





bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm doing my best. But it's still stuck in my head.





Sasquatch! said:


> I eat pasghetti at every chance.



Can't get it out of my head.

You jelli?


----------



## Dromond

I'm watching election returns on CNN. At 10 Central Time, I will flip the channel and watch Stargate: Universe.

A man has to have his priorities.


----------



## watts63

Watching Dragon Ball Z Abridged by Team Fourstar (very funny) & downloading a score from Pirates of the Caribbean 3 (Beckett's death theme).


----------



## charlieversion2

Road of the DEAD!


----------



## Amaranthine

Engaging in some hardcore procrastination T_T


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Amaranthine said:


> Engaging in some hardcore procrastination T_T



procrastination is like masturbation. it feels good at first but then you realize you're fucking yourself.


----------



## Zowie

Lil BigginZ said:


> procrastination is like masturbation. it feels good at first but then you realize you're fucking yourself.



HAHAHAHAHA
I'm so tired, I feel totally braindead, and even this made me laugh right out.


----------



## Dromond

I enjoyed Stargate: Universe more than I enjoyed the election coverage.

Now I'm going to turn the TV off, log out, and get some gaming time in.

Hasta la pasta.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

bionic_eggplant said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> I'm so tired, I feel totally braindead, and even this made me laugh right out.



i speak the truth


----------



## Amaranthine

Lil BigginZ said:


> procrastination is like masturbation. it feels good at first but then you realize you're fucking yourself.



So...if you engage in masturbation as a part of procrastination...does that count as DP?


----------



## jezter6

Funny...but truly disturbing at the same time.

As for right now... Working from home, smoking some hookah.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

jezter6 said:


> Funny...but truly disturbing at the same time.
> 
> As for right now... Working from home, smoking some hookah.



Get used to it, besides amaranthine in a TOTAL slag


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Get used to it, besides amaranthine in a TOTAL slag



Awww, you always know how to make a girl feel special :wubu:


----------



## jezter6

Wow. If that's what passes as a compliment around here....


----------



## rellis10

Sitting by the phone, waiting for news on my job.....again.


----------



## spiritangel

hugs fingers crossed for you rick not much fun for you at all I know how hard you have been working


as for me trying to get the will to repack and pack two suitcases (well one is pressently empty but need to re distribute the weight so that we can at least lift them) meh and sooo not in the mood


----------



## femaleseat

going to work out


----------



## Sasquatch!

Just finished pooping in a box of chocolates.


...the toilet is borked.


----------



## spiritangel

suitcases packed but unbelievably heavy sigh gonna be a pain to get them to the show heres hoping they are loads lighter on the return trip now eating chips and jiggling with excitement when I should be asleep eeep


----------



## Surlysomething

wishing I was somewhere else...


----------



## NJDoll

Just got home from work and decided to check out what's new on DIMS.


----------



## Rowan

poking around this thread


----------



## chicken legs

Watching Pootie Tang


----------



## samuraiscott

Watching the Arizona and Stanford game.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

the ex wife just told me something very disturbing.  i'm in shock


----------



## watts63

Singing "Knockin' the boots" by H-Town.


----------



## FishCharming

Lil BigginZ said:


> the ex wife just told me something very disturbing.  i'm in shock



... ... ... for the love of god! what was it?!?!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

FishCharming said:


> ... ... ... for the love of god! what was it?!?!



rather not say


----------



## BigChaz

Lil BigginZ said:


> rather not say



Cool, thanks for posting about it!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

BigChaz said:


> Cool, thanks for posting about it!



i posted about what i was doing right this minute. doesn't mean i have to post about the info i got.


----------



## vinarian

at work and trolling dims


----------



## sloboy302

Thinking too much...


----------



## Paquito

hokus.
......


----------



## nic_nic07

Singing.

What else would I be doing on a Sat night? Seriously.


----------



## Amaranthine

Relaxing after another night of dealing with my new ex, whom I dated for TWO weeks. He broke up with me. And now he comes back saying he misses me, is still mine, and is addicted to me. 

More importantly...listening to Pachelbel's Canon in D Major!


----------



## Joe944

Amaranthine said:


> Relaxing after another night of dealing with my new ex, whom I dated for TWO weeks. He broke up with me. And now he comes back saying he misses me, is still mine, and is addicted to me.
> 
> More importantly...listening to Pachelbel's Canon in D Major!



RUN AWAY! Seriously that just sounds like craziness. I dated a girl for 3-4 months a while back when she randomly text-dumped me and I got over it in a day or two.


----------



## Lovelyone

Trying to forget something that isn't really all that important to me but bothered me. Also, trying to maintain level-headedness--because something I read is pissing me off.


----------



## rellis10

Watching Inception....so far, i'm really loving this film


----------



## Lovelyone

watching tv, reading the forums, and missing someone.


----------



## djudex

About to go take a shower and then head out for a nice cup of coffee. Mmmm shower and coffee.....


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Just back from Local Farmers Market....mmmm Fresh Chilean Sea Bass, Salmon, Organic Grown Boston Lettuce, Cukes, Heirloom 'maters, Eggs.....great way to start my week 

Was d/l great music from archive.org and other torrents from forbidden places from Halloween *


----------



## RentonBob

Enjoying the sunshine while it lasts  

Heading out to Bed Bath and Beyond to return something and getting a white chocolate mocha


----------



## Venom

I'm trying to find a pet store that is still open right now, the heat bulb for my bearded dragon burnt out and it is only 55 degrees in my apartment.


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm relaxing (but not really relaxing) listening to Sarcofago on YouTube,and watching some TV.


----------



## warwagon86

I am doing a paper on Collaborative Working within Social Work! Taking forever...........


----------



## RentonBob

Going to lunch at Chandler's Crabhouse on Lake Union and then heading to the Pacific Science Center to check out the Harry Potter exhibit


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Waiting for the call of duty black ops marathon to begin.


----------



## RentonBob

Going to see Due Date


----------



## Tad

Venom said:


> I'm trying to find a pet store that is still open right now, the heat bulb for my bearded dragon burnt out and it is only 55 degrees in my apartment.



Did you find one? Is your bearded dragon doing OK?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Recording more shitty music.


----------



## Venom

Tad said:


> Did you find one? Is your bearded dragon doing OK?



None were open but I put the heat bulb from my snakes aquarium on his since my snake has a much smaller aquarium and 2 heat devices. Went and bought a new one this morning plus some live crickets as a treat so now my bearded dragon is doing good and is happy.


----------



## Smite

Right now I have Portions for Foxes stuck in my damn head from Rock Band 3, and i'm trying to get it out.


----------



## Albino_taters

right now I'm on old navy looking for a new jacket


----------



## HDANGEL15

*i am a few inches away from Pumpkin trying to get me to pet him rather then the keyboard.....while i do laundry, roast Fennel/Anise and fight feeling BLEH...I can't be the only one here that hates leaving work in the dark, driving home in the dark.....just bleh.....

but on a different tangent I am wearing Hello Kitty bottoms + sock monkey tops...so i am colorful at least*


----------



## theronin23

HDANGEL15 said:


> * pet him rather then the keyboard*



You pet your keyboard?


----------



## femaleseat

getting ready to step into my bubble bath!!!


----------



## Albino_taters

femaleseat said:


> getting ready to step into my bubble bath!!!



does bathing in beer count as "bubble" bath? other wise I haven't had one of those in a loooooong time


----------



## femaleseat

Albino_taters said:


> does bathing in beer count as "bubble" bath? other wise I haven't had one of those in a loooooong time



lol.. u should try it was sooooooo good!


----------



## Albino_taters

femaleseat said:


> lol.. u should try it was sooooooo good!



I would but I seem to be to "big" for it


----------



## AsianXL

Feeling bored and restless..


----------



## rellis10

Looking at writing some more of a story for the Dims boards.....thanks to constant mind-blocks this is taking forever but in the end it'll be worth it. I honestly think it'll be one of the best things I've written in years.


----------



## johniav

just hanging around studying for my final exam.


----------



## FishCharming

i am giving up. i've spent all day trying to get my new (to me) blackberry to sync with the desktop manager and nothing is working. stupid drivers!!! fuckit, i guess i'll just have to email that porno app to my phone...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

About to start playing the black ops. This game is devouring me life, but I'm okay with that.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> About to start playing the black ops. This game is devouring me life, but I'm okay with that.



Did you get it for PC or for Xbox360?


----------



## JenFromOC

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

JenFromOC said:


> Where is everyone tonight?



right here lol


----------



## JulieD

waiting for something to happen......:bounce:


----------



## Paquito

Studying for a stupid computer test. Stupid stupid stupid. I freaking hate this class.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

So freakin bored at work, that I'm going over bread recipes I'm going to be making.


----------



## Sasquatch!

So damn tasty.

Have you seen those books that claim you can make bread everyday in 5 minutes?


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So freakin bored at work, that I'm going over bread recipes I'm going to be making.



What's with the roll of tickets? Are you planning to raffle off your delicious breads?


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So freakin bored at work, that I'm going over bread recipes I'm going to be making.



I'm at work....you could email me, ya know.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> I'm at work....you could email me, ya know.



I did. And then I cried because you never responded.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I did. And then I cried because you never responded.



I haven't gotten any emails from you today....what time did you send it?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> So damn tasty.
> 
> Have you seen those books that claim you can make bread everyday in 5 minutes?



I have, but I've never used them. I think it has to do with the fermentation and proofing. You go through a few steps every day and it's not as much work that way. I THINK that's how it works. Don't quote me on that. 



Amaranthine said:


> What's with the roll of tickets? Are you planning to raffle off your delicious breads?



That's just silly. I SELL my bread, the tickets are for when I raffle off my body for hot dates.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> I haven't gotten any emails from you today....what time did you send it?



Actually, one hour ago exactly, I just sent another one.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Actually, one hour ago exactly, I just sent another one.



At home now....will be back at work in like 20 minutes. I probably could have texted this information to you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> At home now....will be back at work in like 20 minutes. I probably could have texted this information to you.



You probably could have. Very well, we shall stop airing our business on the board. 

Move along everyone, nothing to see here.


----------



## femaleseat

just took my brownie cake out of the oven :eat2:


----------



## Bearsy

Trying to power through rereading all 7 Harry Potter books by Saturday. It's hard to do with no physical copies. Reading on an iTouch isn't much fun.


----------



## RentonBob

Thinking about going to see Harry Potter... They have 6 shows just after midnight where I would go see it ...


----------



## JenFromOC

Just wondering why, why, why?


----------



## CastingPearls

Eating fresh fruit salad and blogging.


----------



## spiritangel

working on my etsy store and wondering if its worth the effort


----------



## Zowie

Just got back from Harry Potter. I am nerding out, so hard. And those bastards are making me wait till June?!

I don't like how much I sound like Ronin in this.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> Just got back from Harry Potter. I am nerding out, so hard. And those bastards are making me wait till June?!
> 
> I don't like how much I sound like Ronin in this.



uhhh, i saw it last night too and i might've fallen asleep once or twice and i guess i don't really remember the last couple movies because i had no idea what was going on...


----------



## femaleseat

heading back to zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## rellis10

Considering setting myself a challenge:

Finish this short story by this time next week, or face an as yet unchosen forfeit.

I NEED to finish this!


----------



## Tad

rellis10 said:


> Considering setting myself a challenge:
> 
> Finish this short story by this time next week, or face an as yet unchosen forfeit.
> 
> I NEED to finish this!



Each day late finishing the story....two days with no Dimensions?


----------



## rellis10

Tad said:


> Each day late finishing the story....two days with no Dimensions?



Good lord you're harsh!  But it's a good suggestion


----------



## spiritangel

waking up and waiting for groceries to be delivered


----------



## sloboy302

Trying to get rid of this headache... blargh!


----------



## ~da rev~

Watching Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## ManBeef

being like that virgin that was touched for the very first time... oh yeah & about to watch the human centipede


----------



## HDANGEL15

*putting off going to the gym.......

trying to decide wether to go meet a new bunch of *age appropriate* bikers riding this morning if I have the cajones to brave the COLD 40s/50s...they are $$$ and have heated clothing...i DON'T...but the one that i met, seemed to be hitting on me at the gym in very friendly/aggressive way and texting / fbing me all day...but most defenitely has a *FIANCE* .....

fkn men...i think I can finally read one...and *:doh:


----------



## rellis10

ManBeef said:


> oh yeah & about to watch the human centipede



I'm soooooo tempted to watch this....just to see how bad it really is.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

About to jump in the shower and have a very typical mexican breakfast. 

The folks are in town nso my mom is cooking up a storm. Lovin' it.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> About to jump in the shower and have a very typical mexican breakfast.
> 
> The folks are in town nso my mom is cooking up a storm. Lovin' it.



Lame.....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Where the FUCK ARE MY BEANS?!?!?!


----------



## RentonBob

Waiting for the snow to arrive... Oh yeah, gonna be a fun winter in Seattle


----------



## Zowie

RentonBob said:


> Waiting for the snow to arrive... Oh yeah, gonna be a fun winter in Seattle



I woke up and there was snow all over the place. UGH. Despite bitching, I still want to go out and make a snowman or whatever. And then eat pancakes.


Also, Hozay... what's that pink thing? And why are you eating off chinette?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> I woke up and there was snow all over the place. UGH. Despite bitching, I still want to go out and make a snowman or whatever. And then eat pancakes.
> 
> 
> Also, Hozay... what's that pink thing? And why are you eating off chinette?



The pink thing is a "concha" (kön-chah.) it's an egg bread, a little like challah, and it's got a sugar dough on top. 

And I didn't feel like washing my plates because I was heading out the door to go jam.


----------



## FishCharming

just got back from buying christmas tree ornaments and decorations. i know it's early but fuck it, my daughter loooooves christmas time!


----------



## RentonBob

Zowie said:


> I woke up and there was snow all over the place. UGH. Despite bitching, I still want to go out and make a snowman or whatever. And then eat pancakes.
> 
> 
> Also, Hozay... what's that pink thing? And why are you eating off chinette?



And snow angels, don't forget snow angels with pics


----------



## LovesBigMen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Where the FUCK ARE MY BEANS?!?!?!



Damn you had to post a pic huh. Imma have a typical guatemalan meal cause yeah they are better. hahaha 
Okay not really my mom isn't home...


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Where the FUCK ARE MY BEANS?!?!?!



*so now i know you aren't eating pink tennis balls for breakfast....so she uses food dye to make it look more festive?

what else are u eating there.....*


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *so now i know you aren't eating pink tennis balls for breakfast....so she uses food dye to make it look more festive?
> 
> what else are u eating there.....*



HAHAHA, totally, my first thought was "chew toy".


----------



## ManBeef

rellis10 said:


> I'm soooooo tempted to watch this....just to see how bad it really is.



It was splendidly horrid. I was ashamed of myself


----------



## Bearsy

Zowie said:


> I woke up and there was snow all over the place. UGH. Despite bitching, I still want to go out and make a snowman or whatever. And then eat pancakes.
> 
> 
> Also, Hozay... what's that pink thing? And why are you eating off chinette?



This guy is jealous.
We haven't gotten any amount of snow yet.
BRING ON THE SNOW!


----------



## Kazak

Zowie said:


> HAHAHA, totally, my first thought was "chew toy".



I think it looks more like the brain of some small animal, but being from SoCal I knew what it was. still looks like a brain though.


----------



## FishCharming

Bearsy said:


> This guy is jealous.
> We haven't gotten any amount of snow yet.
> BRING ON THE SNOW!



lake affect snow by next weekend supposedly... fml


----------



## Vageta

Trying to decide whether to do bonghits, or homework, or bonghits then homework


----------



## CastingPearls

Blogging and eating iced gingerbread men. I bite the heads off first.


----------



## Zowie

Just finished writing the introduction to my paper, finally. That's the hardest part. As a reward, I'm going to go make meringues.


----------



## Paquito

Wondering why my alarm clock is ticking. Especially since it's not an actual clock (it's one of those iHome things) and has been unplugged the entire weekend...


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Wondering why my alarm clock is ticking. Especially since it's not an actual clock (it's one of those iHome things) and has been unplugged the entire weekend...



Jesus Christ it's a bomb.


----------



## Paquito

My roommates must really hate me.


----------



## RentonBob

Just started snowing here. Watching football and the snow


----------



## ~da rev~

Watching Dirty Jobs and bitching to myself about how my AC isn't working.


----------



## femaleseat

~da rev~ said:


> Watching Dirty Jobs and bitching to myself about how my AC isn't working.



i wish i needed a.c.!!!!!


----------



## femaleseat

heading to a birthday party!!!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Waiting in line for my sandwich.


----------



## charlieversion2

Zowie said:


> Jesus Christ it's a bomb.



We are now monitoring all your communications and actions.

Regards,


----------



## Lil BigginZ

watching my eagles play

LETS GO EAGLES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

recording shitty music again.


----------



## CastingPearls

Baking Toll House cookies


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> recording shitty music again.



dude sometimes the best shit comes from weird places from shitty music. like today i was playing guitar and my big ass rotweiler was just licking her vagina all damn day. so i decided to name the song i wrote "vagina lick".


----------



## lovelocs

...OK. 

Put the song on Youtube for those of us that may be curious. 

Also, if she keeps licking, you may want to take her to the vet, as she could have a medical condition (dogs often lick body parts that are giving them trouble.)


----------



## JiminOR

Just now noticed that the nekkid pics thread is now a sausagefest. Damn shame, that.


----------



## lovelocs

I posted, and I'm a girl...


----------



## Lil BigginZ

lovelocs said:


> ...OK.
> 
> Put the song on Youtube for those of us that may be curious.
> 
> Also, if she keeps licking, you may want to take her to the vet, as she could have a medical condition (dogs often lick body parts that are giving them trouble.)



she has been to the vets and nothing. she just likes to lick it all day lo

as for youtube i don't bother with that i just write and record them (sometimes). mainly just jam


----------



## lovelocs

Lil BigginZ said:


> she has been to the vets and nothing. she just likes to lick it all day lo



You know, if I could reach it....

:blush:


----------



## Lovelyone

Watching a cheesy Christmas movie on the Hallmark Channel and eating E.L. Fudge cookies.


----------



## JenFromOC

Eating Cheez its and getting much needed advice from a friend...


----------



## Venom

I'm sitting in class watching my laptop have a nervous breakdown, my screen dims and brightens when the lights change and the professor keeps switching lights on and off... I also just discovered that my laptop does this I am so amazed at the moment.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

really bored just laying in bed listening to queens of the stone age


----------



## kinkykitten

I'm currently trying to get and keep warm. I am currently failing on a huge scale  lol


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Uploading about 15 live PHISH, FURTHUR, STRING CHEESE INCIDENT, ALLMAN BROS, WIDESPREAD PANIC......SHOWS 

a good friend burned em on DVD......he made my day *:wubu:


----------



## ManBeef

Watching pretty woman. Trying to wrap my brain around how he overlooked her career choice


----------



## samuraiscott

I am sitting here thinking how lonely I am going to be during this Christmas Season. *sigh*


----------



## Paquito

Still nerding out about the Harry Potter movie. Pleasantly surprised at how good it was.


----------



## bmann0413

Trying to fall asleep. Not working too well. lol


----------



## Bearsy

Just finished re-reading Goblet of Fire, about to start again on Order of the Phoenix until I fall asleep.


----------



## spiritangel

Making Chocolate cake (well its baking baking half the mix tonight and will refridgerate the rest for another day or will just pig out far far tooo much)

was doing some chores organising my friendship book chrissy pressents am making found some stuff I need for them and just taking a break from chores and other such things while cake bakes


----------



## Amaranthine

Wondering why I'm still up. It's 7am


----------



## Merlin_sorcerer

Amaranthine said:


> Wondering why I'm still up. It's 7am


I know that feeling


----------



## HDANGEL15

*trying to wake up after being too wired from diet coke to fall asleep although exhausted from dancing for hours.......coffee.....heaven* :eat2:


----------



## Bearsy

Amaranthine said:


> Wondering why I'm still up. It's 7am



That's a daily thing for me. I can't stand it.


----------



## Albino_taters

I am drinking a glass of Viking Blod which is hard to explain. It smells like pure honey and has all the smoothness of a congac. F'ing amazing.


----------



## Tanuki

Trying to get rid of pins and needles in my hand >.<!


----------



## Anjula

Im eating kinder chocolate and studying latin


----------



## topher38

Getting ready to go out on a photo shoot...fall colors


----------



## Paquito

Back home from the holiday. Considering my plan of attack:
-getting food now and then starting my project 
-getting food in about an hour and then starting my project so I can surf the internets for a little while
-getting food now, surfing the internets for the rest of the night, and just telling my project (due Tuesday) to go fuck itself.


----------



## Amaranthine

Paquito said:


> Back home from the holiday. Considering my plan of attack:
> -getting food now and then starting my project
> -getting food in about an hour and then starting my project so I can surf the internets for a little while
> -getting food now, surfing the internets for the rest of the night, and just telling my project (due Tuesday) to go fuck itself.



I always go for the second option, but the hours seem to multiply. Then it turns into number three.


----------



## Twilley

Listening to Tom Waits and trying to motivate myself to work on art-related things.


----------



## ManBeef

Playing around with my HTC evo... finna take a shower. It's been wicked cold in L.A. lately


----------



## theronin23

Just got home from work not too long ago. Working mad overtime to get more money. Now I just finished eating dinner and I'm watching Glee from last week.


----------



## rellis10

Trying to find inspiration......


....failing.


----------



## Riller

Keeping myself busy...so I wont fall asleep...:blink:


----------



## Tad

Eating my sandwich--meatloaf, baby spinach leaves, tomato, and dijon mustard, on rather good whole-wheat sourdough bread. And browsing Dimensions, obviously


----------



## AmazingAmy

Letting my tummy go down after a roast dinner and rice pudding. Rather sleepy now.


----------



## JenFromOC

Laughing at my haters....yes, you...the one that sent me a PM. Go fuck your miserable, lonely self. And have a nice day.


----------



## Paquito

JenFromOC said:


> Laughing at my haters....yes, you...the one that sent me a PM. Go fuck your miserable, lonely self. And have a nice day.



I just wanted to see how you were doing. :really sad:


----------



## JenFromOC

Paquito said:


> I just wanted to see how you were doing. :really sad:



It definitely wasn't you, my love


----------



## Surlysomething

JenFromOC said:


> Laughing at my haters....yes, you...the one that sent me a PM. Go fuck your miserable, lonely self. And have a nice day.


 

Hmm. It's sad that some people have nothing better to do, eh?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

watching naked gun


----------



## HDANGEL15

JenFromOC said:


> Laughing at my haters....yes, you...the one that sent me a PM. Go fuck your miserable, lonely self. And have a nice day.



*no seriously....tell us how you really feel *


----------



## charlieversion2

Lil BigginZ said:


> watching naked gun








:sad::really sad::goodbye:


----------



## JayDanger

Taking sexy pictures of myself


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

working on inversions and voicings for jazz guitar.


----------



## lovelocs

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> working on inversions and voicings for jazz guitar.



Wow.  Cool. I never knew. 

But then again why would you tell me?


----------



## ManBeef

Finna get crazy on black ops


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lovelocs said:


> Wow.  Cool. I never knew.
> 
> But then again why would you tell me?



Oh, well I dabble here and there with music, nothing too crazy.


----------



## Zowie

lovelocs said:


> Wow.  Cool. I never knew.
> 
> But then again why would you tell me?



It's seriously badass. His smooth spanish voice gets to me every time.


----------



## Riller

Compositing and editing footage for a school project...while trying to stay awake and not freezing to death...


----------



## HDANGEL15

Zowie said:


> It's seriously badass. His smooth spanish voice gets to me every time.



*requesting some vids................pretty pls of that smooth spanish voice.

*


----------



## femaleseat

daydreaming about staying in bed, instead of going to work!


----------



## ManBeef

Finna go ryukin shopping. My tank babies need more friends


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *requesting some vids................pretty pls of that smooth spanish voice.
> 
> *



Hahaha, I don't have a smooth Spanish voice. I have a terrible voice. I'll post a link of something I did. It's horrible, really.


----------



## lovelocs

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahaha, I don't have a smooth Spanish voice. I have a terrible voice. I'll post a link of something I did. It's horrible, really.



We want to hear for ourselves, till then, I'll take Zowie's word for it...


----------



## ManBeef

Watching the bounty hunter about to pretend to do yoga


----------



## FishCharming

putting clothes in the dryer and going for a walk. went on a bender last night and am hoping a frozen stroll might settle the russian flu i've contracted.


----------



## Xevoxify

Right this minute I'm checking out some threads on Dimensions and watching a movie on T.V. (Payback with Mel Gibson). After, probably try and get some sleep.

~Xevox~


----------



## viracocha

JayDanger said:


> Taking sexy pictures of myself



Always a productive and considerate use of your time, lol. I approve. Can somebody rep Jay for me? I'm out. 

I'm procrastinating packing for a vacation I leave for in 6 hours. I really am excited to go, I just work better under pressure.


----------



## samuraiscott

Cruising the Boards.


----------



## Vageta

Im off to see a show on campus (no alcohol ). Supposedly five bands are playing. This should be interesting


----------



## JayDanger

I'm eating a glorious sandwich prepared by my mom before running out the house to go rip up the mic downtown. I'm so excited.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am watching _Santa Claus is Coming to Town_ while a 3 1/2 year old makes me a pretend dinner in my jewelry box crockpot.


----------



## topher38

I've been reading Dr. Seuss. Sylvester McMonkey McBean rules... well in the world of star belly sneetches anyway.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Driving to California for an interview. I hope I get. It'd be awesome to work in San Diego.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Driving to California for an interview. I hope I get. It'd be awesome to work in San Diego.


 

Good luck! I hope you're wearing special socks.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Driving to California for an interview. I hope I get. It'd be awesome to work in San Diego.



if you do and need a roommate let me know! i loooooooooooove san diego!

good luck hozay!


----------



## FishCharming

going to go and dig out my car, again, before i take a shower.


----------



## ManBeef

Wishing that dang video didn't take so freakin long to make. I need sleep. Where is yo ass sand sprinkling type person?


----------



## Anjula

eating XD yummy soup


----------



## JayDanger

I'm decorating my room for Christmas!


----------



## Anjula

JayDanger said:


> I'm decorating my room for Christmas!




LIKE IT! :happy:


----------



## JayDanger

Anjula said:


> LIKE IT! :happy:


There's a thread now! Go check it out!


----------



## ManBeef

black ops... combat training with my boi... THIS IS HOLLYWOOD BABY!!! WE DO IT HOLLYWOOD STYLE!!! his words ... ... ... even though we live in the ghetto of L.A.


----------



## Paquito

Listening to my roommate and the 3 other people he decided to bring over be loud as fuck. I need revenge. I need shitty music blasted.


----------



## Paquito

Currently blasting Alvin and the Chipmunks.

get the fuck outta my houseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Amaranthine

Paquito said:


> Currently blasting Alvin and the Chipmunks.
> 
> get the fuck outta my houseeeeeeeeeeeee



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61Qv_8cFFbQ

Cakeroll them!


----------



## Vageta

Just got home. Time to whip up some snacky snacks...:eat2:


----------



## Paquito

Miley is on full freaking blast. Damn them. THIS IS WAR

Also played: two Miley Cyrus songs, one Lady Gaga, and three Taylor Swift.

HOW IS THIS NOT WORKING.


----------



## Vageta

Paquito said:


> Miley is on full freaking blast. Damn them. THIS IS WAR
> 
> Also played: two Miley Cyrus songs, one Lady Gaga, and three Taylor Swift.
> 
> HOW IS THIS NOT WORKING.



DUDE be carefull! You could end up making your own head explode playing that crap!


----------



## Paquito

Also, when did I become so passive-aggressive?

Hrm.

But the last Swift song did them in. And now my living room smells like pot and booze. Fuck everyone.


----------



## Vageta

Pot and booze??? Why werent you in there with them???


----------



## ManBeef

Just finished Black Ops combat training with the boi. He did frickin' great!!! Got a few kill streaks & this is the second time he has played... WOOT!!!


----------



## ManBeef

Paquito said:


> Also, when did I become so passive-aggressive?
> 
> Hrm.
> 
> But the last Swift song did them in. And now my living room smells like pot and booze. Fuck everyone.



Be strong sir... the buds will murder you in yo sleep... nay to that greenage I say... naaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Paquito

Vageta said:


> Pot and booze??? Why werent you in there with them???



Because I'm not cool.


----------



## Vageta

Awww its not about being cool! Its about having fun.

Nay to the greenage???!!!! DUDE, you would be the last person I would expect on this board to be saying such things...

Wow how things have changed. (Old cat lady voice)--In my day..all the freaks smoked the wacky

..and I know, cause I am/was a FREAK!!


----------



## Paquito

I like having fun in different ways.


----------



## Zowie

As much as I want to be open minded, and I did go out and try it -- stoners still annoy me to no end. WAKE THE FUCK UP.


----------



## ManBeef

i use to smoke bud... but that's over with. i grew out of that phase. & my doctor wants me too because of all my health issues. nay i said to him too


----------



## Vageta

Zowie said:


> As much as I want to be open minded, and I did go out and try it -- stoners still annoy me to no end. WAKE THE FUCK UP.



HA HA HA!!! Nice!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Heading ¡HERE! im really excited.


----------



## Paquito

YOU GOT THE JOB

*pulls out confetti gun*


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm doing Paquito. Shh. Don't tell him.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> YOU GOT THE JOB
> 
> *pulls out confetti gun*



I brought balloons. :happy:

What exactly are you doing to paquito? :O


----------



## FishCharming

Congrats Hozay!!!

if a giant cake gets delivered do NOT cut into it!!!


----------



## Paquito

LovesBigMen said:


> I brought balloons. :happy:
> 
> What exactly are you doing to paquito? :O



You see, when an Englishman is in deep lust for his Mexican pool boy, magic can happen... in the butt.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Deep, ancient magick.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> You see, when an Englishman is in deep lust for his Mexican pool boy, magic can happen... in the butt.



I see . . . love is in the air 


LMAO just saw in the butt part. xD


----------



## ManBeef

I was going to hit the salvage shop... but now I am making time to pelvic thrust with all this man love


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

At this moment, the beach.


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> At this moment, the beach.



That's a stunning picture of you, Hozay


----------



## Vageta

Im getting ready to go to a bbq at a friends house. I hope theres LOTS of food! :eat2:


----------



## ManBeef

breathing hard due to foodish reasons


----------



## charlieversion2

just set up my brand new LG HDTV!

Ohh yeah baby!


----------



## ManBeef

ChrisVersion2 said:


> just set up my brand new LG HDTV!
> 
> Ohh yeah baby!



i have a 42" lg lcd hdtv


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Checking out the local dessert eateries in SD.


----------



## lovelocs

^^^^^

I want that food. All of it. :eat2:
I just took the personality defect test on OKCupid.

It was hilarious, and it was so right it hurt my feelings.

http://www.okcupid.com/results/the-...3&fromCGI=1&var_Rationality=6&var_Arrogance=1


----------



## Zowie

I'm at work, and showed everyone that pic. You've killed the ego of all 4 bakers here.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> I'm at work, and showed everyone that pic. You've killed the ego of all 4 bakers here.



Hahaha, well I'm more than happy to move over there and work at your job.


----------



## JulieD

lovelocs said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> I want that food. All of it. :eat2:
> I just took the personality defect test on OKCupid.
> 
> It was hilarious, and it was so right it hurt my feelings.
> 
> http://www.okcupid.com/results/the-...3&fromCGI=1&var_Rationality=6&var_Arrogance=1



I took it too...Im a Hippie
http://www.okcupid.com/results/the-...1&fromCGI=1&var_Rationality=2&var_Arrogance=3


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahaha, well I'm more than happy to move over there and work at your job.



Hah, baby, meet you in the walk in fridge in 5 minutes.


----------



## Paquito

1. There's an ad in the middle of the test that says "Centipedes? In _my_ vagina? It's more likely than you think. FREE PC CHECK."

2. My Personality Defect? The Bitch-Slap.

14% Rational, 14% Extroverted, 86% Brutal, and 43% Arrogant.


----------



## JulieD

Paquito said:


> 1. There's an ad in the middle of the test that says "Centipedes? In _my_ vagina? It's more likely than you think. FREE PC CHECK."
> 
> 2. My Personality Defect? The Bitch-Slap.
> 
> 14% Rational, 14% Extroverted, 86% Brutal, and 43% Arrogant.



*with a neck swivel* "No You Didn't!"


----------



## lovelocs

_I'm glad you got the centipede ad, too. I was afraid it was just me._


----------



## JulieD

lovelocs said:


> _I'm glad you got the centipede ad, too. I was afraid it was just me._



So did I...I tried to block it out of my head. Especially with all of the Human Centiped talk....thats the last place I would want one...any bug for that matter. I need my spiderwebs cleaned, even the spiders moved out


----------



## WillSpark

Ha. I'm The Smartass with possibility to swing towards being The Sociopath, Braggart, or Haughty Intellectual.

I can live with it


----------



## thekidstable

I got the robot. 57% Rational, 29% Extroverted, 43% Brutal, and 0% Arrogant.
But as far as personality inventories go, I did not like it one bit. For one thing, I'm always split between I and E and this test made them mutually exclusive.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Checking out the local dessert eateries in SD.



go check out the gaslamp district while you're in town! they have more irish pubs than irish people in all of SD!!! it's good times!


----------



## ManBeef

Waking up with a chubby... ugh


----------



## Vageta

Im off to a buddys house to watch the last episode of "The Walking Dead."


!!!GREAT SHOW!!


----------



## PinkRodery

About to start a 1500 word essay on 18th Century satirical poetry. It's currently 4.45am and I have 7 hours before this is due. ><


----------



## thekidstable

PinkRodery said:


> About to start a 1500 word essay on 18th Century satirical poetry. It's currently 4.45am and I have 7 hours before this is due. ><



heh good luck! We're in the same boat; I've basically got to write up what I've done the entire semester for a lab class I'm taking. Should be about 40-50 pages when I'm done. It's 3:30 am here, this is due tomorrow, and I am nooot far. 

Got me good, due dates!


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

Right this minute I'm watching Man Vs. Food. Sometimes I really wonder how he can eat so much at once.


----------



## mulimel

thekidstable said:


> heh good luck! We're in the same boat; I've basically got to write up what I've done the entire semester for a lab class I'm taking. Should be about 40-50 pages when I'm done. It's 3:30 am here, this is due tomorrow, and I am nooot far.
> 
> Got me good, due dates!



Yea I just finished a paper for an anthropology class 10 minutes ago. It's 4:40 am now. Hooray for the fact I specifically made my Monday morning schedule to accommodate late Sunday nights! Good luck with your papers, PinkRodery and thekidstable!


----------



## Sasquatch!

PinkRodery said:


> About to start a 1500 word essay on 18th Century satirical poetry. It's currently 4.45am and I have 7 hours before this is due. ><



OMFG, is it Pope? It's Pope isn't it? I really don't envy you.


----------



## RentonBob

Heading out to Bed Bath and Beyond... LOL, love that place


----------



## ManBeef

Fighting with this chick... UGH!!! I hate girls most of the time


----------



## Venom

Trying to decide if I should be a good student and work on one of my term papers, or play black ops.


----------



## Tad

Reading Rellis's story over on the library board.


----------



## Anjula

I just made supper for my bf . Some eggs becon vegetables garlic bread and green tea :happy:


----------



## Vageta

I too am procrasinating doing a paper for school...ugh HATE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Venom said:


> Trying to decide if I should be a good student and work on one of my term papers, or play black ops.



Play like two or three matches of black ops then on to the school work.


----------



## FishCharming

trying to figure out what to do for dinner since i just got called off from work. (it's snowing like a bastard again...) 

i think im gunna do sushi! :eat2:


----------



## ManBeef

Venom said:


> Trying to decide if I should be a good student and work on one of my term papers, or play black ops.



BLACK OPS!?!?!? For what system?


----------



## Vageta

FishCharming said:


> trying to figure out what to do for dinner since i just got called off from work. (it's snowing like a bastard again...)
> 
> i think im gunna do sushi! :eat2:




Damn, you guys are getting hit hard huh?


----------



## JulieD

sigh...waiting for my cell phone to charge... i guess thats what i get for playing on it all morning and not working like i was suppose to be. I did work my ass off in the afternoon (because my cell died):doh:


----------



## Xevoxify

I'm reading through the forums trying to put off the Microsoft Access training material I'm supposed to be reading. Ugh, the reading material is so damn boring!


----------



## theronin23

Just got home from grocery shopping. Picked up lunch food for work, and beer to drink while watching the Pats/Jets game tonight. It's gonna be a good night.


----------



## Vageta

I just finished my last essay of the semester and now Im going off to my buddys house to get fucking WASTED!!


----------



## Venom

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Play like two or three matches of black ops then on to the school work.


That was my plan... but 2 matches quickly ends up being 6 



ManBeef said:


> BLACK OPS!?!?!? For what system?



xbox


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Venom said:


> That was my plan... but 2 matches quickly ends up being 6
> 
> 
> 
> xbox



We should get together and play, and then I can impress the other gamer douches because I'm playing with a girl. They'll lose their shit.


----------



## RentonBob

Off to Costco and trying to keep myself entertained lol.. Gonna be a boring staycation


----------



## Vageta

Just woke up....going back to bed for a few...


----------



## sloboy302

Just woke up cause I was geeking out in World of Warcraft this morning lol. So now lunch and more geekness.


----------



## FishCharming

sloboy302 said:


> Just woke up cause I was geeking out in World of Warcraft this morning lol. So now lunch and more geekness.



oooo, how is cataclysm???


----------



## sloboy302

FishCharming said:


> oooo, how is cataclysm???



It's pretty good so far, started up a Worgen and the area and storyline are really cool. The dynamic questing is really awesome actually changes the world as you go along.


----------



## rellis10

I'm watching Apocalypse Now. Expect review!


----------



## PinkRodery

thekidstable said:


> heh good luck! We're in the same boat; I've basically got to write up what I've done the entire semester for a lab class I'm taking. Should be about 40-50 pages when I'm done. It's 3:30 am here, this is due tomorrow, and I am nooot far.
> 
> Got me good, due dates!



Ahhhh, good luck!! That sounds awful. ><



Sasquatch! said:


> OMFG, is it Pope? It's Pope isn't it? I really don't envy you.



Yes, Pope! FFFF so annoying!


----------



## Anjula

Im playing NBA Jam :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> Im playing NBA Jam :happy:



Hahaha, NBA jam was/is awesome.


----------



## FishCharming

just finished watching the Eureka christmas special, now on the Warehouse 13 christmas special! ho ho ho


----------



## ManBeef

sloboy302 said:


> It's pretty good so far, started up a Worgen and the area and storyline are really cool. The dynamic questing is really awesome actually changes the world as you go along.



I miss warcraft but never became to savvy in its ways. So my lvl 27 Droid goes without life now


----------



## Zowie

Being domestic and shit. I made chocolate cookies.


----------



## ManBeef

About to commit a crime & yoink me some cookies


----------



## RentonBob

Zowie said:


> Being domestic and shit. I made chocolate cookies.



Ahhhh man! Save me some!


----------



## RentonBob

Got some new movies so, I'm watching From Paris With Love.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> Got some new movies so, I'm watching From Paris With Love.



I love that you're on staycation. Keep me posted.


----------



## Surlysomething

Cursing the world. *shakes fist*


----------



## ManBeef

Surlysomething said:


> Cursing the world. *shakes fist*



Shake taht fist this way lil lady


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love that you're on staycation. Keep me posted.



From Paris With Love was a good action flick 

Travolta kicked some ass!!


----------



## FishCharming

just got home from grocery shopping. preheating the oven, having stuffed crust pizza and buffalo wings for dinner!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Just finished watching an episode of Carnivale with Giggles. It managed to captivate Bubbles and Bibbidy too, who just happened to walk by.

Success!


----------



## Vageta

I just finished my last final of the semester and now Im DONE!!! Thank the baby jesus!! Whoooooooooooooooooot.........there it is..


----------



## JulieD

i had a four hour long appointment that i thought was only going to be a half hour, got home late, started dinner, homework and reading with my daughter, just got done eating and now its 10 minutes till bedtime...then...reeeelllllaaaaaaxxxx i think i might sneak in a disco nap...


----------



## Paquito

Studying. Hating my life.


----------



## thekidstable

Paquito said:


> Studying. Hating my life.



turn that frown upside down!


----------



## ManBeef

Paquito said:


> Studying. Hating my life.



i'll love it for you... love it all night long


----------



## Amaranthine

TONIGHT'S SCORE!

Bathroom door: 1
Garbage can: 1
Amanda: 0

Somehow I managed to both drop my medication for tonight in the trash, and attack the bathroom door. 

This is my general sentiment:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> TONIGHT'S SCORE!
> 
> Bathroom door: 1
> Garbage can: 1
> Amanda: 0
> 
> Somehow I managed to both drop my medication for tonight in the trash, and attack the bathroom door.
> 
> This is my general sentiment:



I actually like this picture, but you look so SAD!!! And that door totally kicked your ass.


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> TONIGHT'S SCORE!
> 
> Bathroom door: 1
> Garbage can: 1
> Amanda: 0
> 
> Somehow I managed to both drop my medication for tonight in the trash, and attack the bathroom door.
> 
> This is my general sentiment:



aaaawwwwe, dontcha wanna just give her a hug and then buy her some ice cream?


----------



## thekidstable

Amaranthine said:


> TONIGHT'S SCORE!
> 
> Bathroom door: 1
> Garbage can: 1
> Amanda: 0
> 
> Somehow I managed to both drop my medication for tonight in the trash, and attack the bathroom door.
> 
> This is my general sentiment:



lol 
its ok yesterday I too had a fight with my medicine and lost! I had the open bottle in the same hand as my cup so when I took a sip i spilled the pills ALL over the bathroom. Not one was left. Now I'm gonna be eating dirt for like a month


----------



## Amaranthine

In lecture. For World Civilizations. 

We have a guest lecturer, because the professor is sick. 

Good lord she's awful.

"And...you might ask yourself...what is a cassava?"

*Silence*

"Yeah...well, a cassava is a root vegetable." 

I now feel so fully prepared to get a job in the cassava industry. JUST WHAT I ALWAYS WANTED TO DO!

Now she's talking about giant heads. "You might ask yourself...what is this giant head wearing?!"

I'm not. I promise.


----------



## JulieD

Bonbarding everyones phones with crazy christmas texts!


----------



## Tad

Xevoxify said:


> I'm reading through the forums trying to put off the Microsoft Access training material I'm supposed to be reading. Ugh, the reading material is so damn boring!



This is probably a bit late, but.....I found Access surprisingly intuitive once I really started to work with it. So I'd read the intro, then start flipping through to the examples and start working with them. You should be doing linked queries in no time


----------



## Surlysomething

Isn't it obvious?


Haha.


----------



## FishCharming

JulieD said:


> Bonbarding everyones phones with crazy christmas texts!



haha, yeah thanks for that! i almost had a stroke reading those while on the elliptical! and then everyone in the gym was looking at me funny do to the giggling and almost falling off the machine!


----------



## Venom

Amaranthine said:


> In lecture. For World Civilizations.
> 
> We have a guest lecturer, because the professor is sick.
> 
> Good lord she's awful.
> 
> "And...you might ask yourself...what is a cassava?"
> 
> *Silence*
> 
> "Yeah...well, a cassava is a root vegetable."
> 
> I now feel so fully prepared to get a job in the cassava industry. JUST WHAT I ALWAYS WANTED TO DO!
> 
> Now she's talking about giant heads. "You might ask yourself...what is this giant head wearing?!"
> 
> I'm not. I promise.



I love guest lectures most of the time its so random and awkward, one of my professors always has a magician come in when he is out.


----------



## Vageta

Right now I am about to go and sell my books back. Then I will continue the time honored tradition of spending the money I get back from my textbooks on good drugs.


----------



## Zowie

Vageta said:


> Right now I am about to go and sell my books back. Then I will continue the time honored tradition of spending the money I get back from my textbooks on good drugs.



Downside of art-school. No books to sell back, and the materials are expensive as fuck. So the christmas beer fund is a little small...


----------



## theronin23

Zowie said:


> Downside of art-school. No books to sell back, and the materials are expensive as fuck. So the christmas beer fund is a little small...



You're not alone. When I was getting my A.S., I COULD sell my books back, but this was WAY before my decision to go into film. I was convinced that I would need this forensics reference library for the rest of my life, so I did the conscientious thing and kept them. I have HUNDREDS of dollars worth of books just sitting in a box that I prop my feet up on.


----------



## Venom

Zowie said:


> Downside of art-school. No books to sell back, and the materials are expensive as fuck. So the christmas beer fund is a little small...



I spent almost $700 on books this semester, all but one got discontinued and I only got $12.60 back.


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> You're not alone. When I was getting my A.S., I COULD sell my books back, but this was WAY before my decision to go into film. I was convinced that I would need this forensics reference library for the rest of my life, so I did the conscientious thing and kept them. I have HUNDREDS of dollars worth of books just sitting in a box that I prop my feet up on.



At least you have them to look at, and it's still interesting. All I have are a load of bad paintings.


----------



## Vageta

Zowie said:


> Downside of art-school. No books to sell back, and the materials are expensive as fuck. So the christmas beer fund is a little small...



Yes but you could sell your art! lots of people LOVE buying paintings and sculptures from up and comming artists!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Isn't it obvious?
> 
> 
> Haha.



Beina Badass, as always.


----------



## Tanuki

Dancing to grateful dead... while laying down hehehe


----------



## FishCharming

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> Dancing to grateful dead... while laying down hehehe



ooo, ooo, ooo, what song?!?! i used to be quite the dead head in my younger days =)


----------



## Lovelyone

I am typing this response right at this minute..and then I am going to go rummage the internet for some really goood christmas cookie recipes.


----------



## JulieD

Bills....and I HATE them!


----------



## Paquito

Christmas shopping online. I'm tapped for creativity this Christmas, so I have no idea what to get people.


----------



## thekidstable

Paquito said:


> Christmas shopping online. I'm tapped for creativity this Christmas, so I have no idea what to get people.



^ me every holiday ever. 
I feel bad for everyone that I know. hopefully by now theyre used to my idiocy though and set the bar to the the lowest it goes.


----------



## cakeboy

Work work workity sonofabitching work. Let's make out.


----------



## Surlysomething

cakeboy said:


> Work work workity sonofabitching work. Let's make out.




Haha. LOVE it!


----------



## HDANGEL15

cakeboy said:


> Work work workity sonofabitching work. Let's make out.



*what he said....i put in 40 regular and 15OT hours...gonna be a very sweet paycheck coming up + our monthly bonus YEHHHHAAA

just had amazing dinner w/bro and 16/18 yr old nephes at THE PRIME RIB.........very big on atmosphere and brontasaurus style Prime RIB, IC i had swordfish*


----------



## fat hiker

Writing a paper on Charlemagne's Capitulary for Saxony, of all things. 

And if you know what that is, I'll send you a virtual drink of your choice....

(Without "googling" it, of course!)


----------



## lovelocs

gittin down with a culver's chicken dinner...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lovelocs said:


> gittin down with a culver's chicken dinner...



they just opened one here . . . I'm tempted to try it, just for giggles and shits.


----------



## lovelocs

As Kramer would say:

Bad chicken, mess you up!!:eat2:


----------



## Sasquatch!

fat hiker said:


> Writing a paper on Charlemagne's Capitulary for Saxony, of all things.
> 
> And if you know what that is, I'll send you a virtual drink of your choice....
> 
> (Without "googling" it, of course!)



If I remember what I got taught as a kid correctly, that has something to do with centralised government?


----------



## Vageta

Im heating up some chili I made the day before yesterday and it still ROCKS!! :eat1:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

on this site and listening to "She's On Fire" on youtube from the Scarface soundtrack.LOL


----------



## Lovelyone

coughing and nursing a scratchy sore throat.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Reading Orson Scott Card's "Ender's Game" and writing a message on Facebook.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

online xmas shopping


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

About to get down on a delicious gyro.


----------



## CastingPearls

Taking bets on how long it takes for Nacho to puke up the Christmas tree water he insists on sucking down.


----------



## JulieD

Introducing my 6 year old to the three stooges


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> Taking bets on how long it takes for Nacho to puke up the Christmas tree water he insists on sucking down.



HAHAHA, can I get in on this?


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHA, can I get in on this?


Too late. The deed is done. Took 7 minutes.


----------



## JulieD

i am tired of doing it the same way all the time...i have tried alternative ways, but it always seams to take me so much longer....i have tried to do it with partners, but they seam to like it better on their own too...i have tried doing it earlier, but in the end, i always feel like im rushing it....i try doing it to music, but sometimes it just cant get the beat....sigh...i will probably do it the same way tomorrow, and the same way the next time i need to do it...the drive to work sucks! Ugh!

wait...what were you thinking?
i posted this on one of the other boards...but i dont think anyone read it


----------



## JulieD

Hozay is throwning me under the bus that Paquito is driving, all for the attention one special smartie loving canadian! fml!


----------



## Paquito

Crying. In the fetal position. NOBODY LIKES ME


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Pushing Julie off the sidewalk into an oncoming Paq-Bus. 

Best night all week.


----------



## Paquito

Deleting all of the picture messages that SOMEONE NAMED JULIE WHO USED TO BE MY BESTEST FRIEND EVAR sent me.


----------



## JulieD

im still the winner....


----------



## JulieD

Paquito said:


> Deleting all of the picture messages that SOMEONE NAMED JULIE WHO USED TO BE MY BESTEST FRIEND EVAR sent me.



but sometimes winning is losing :sad::really sad:


----------



## Zowie

I'm the instigator of all this, yet I have nothing constrctive to say.


----------



## Paquito

JulieD said:


> but sometimes winning is losing :sad::really sad:



Some will win
Some will lose
Some were born to be betrayed for hot Canadian hipster ass...


----------



## JulieD

Paquito said:


> Some will win
> Some will lose
> Some were born to be betrayed for hot Canadian hipster ass...



i dont even want her ass...i just wanted to watch the movie, and have some Canadian smarties


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> Some will win
> Some will lose
> Some were born to be betrayed for hot Canadian hipster ass...



I will stab anyone in the eye . . . for a Canadian Babe.


----------



## Paquito

Well Julie already stabbed me in the BACK.


----------



## JulieD

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I will stab anyone in the eye . . . for a Canadian Babe.



or push someone off a sidewalk...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JulieD said:


> or push someone off a sidewalk...



and i would dance on your grave if said Canadian babe asked me to. 

I love you Julie . . . but you're not Canadian.


----------



## JulieD

Paquito said:


> Deleting all of the picture messages that SOMEONE NAMED JULIE WHO USED TO BE MY BESTEST FRIEND EVAR sent me.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Pushing Julie off the sidewalk into an oncoming Paq-Bus.
> 
> Best night all week.





Zowie said:


> I'm the instigator of all this, yet I have nothing constrctive to say.



I have been pushed around, deleted, and no one stuck up for me....I cannot take this any more, so i am going to be to sleep this off...


----------



## JulieD

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> and i would dance on your grave if said Canadian babe asked me to.
> 
> I love you Julie . . . but you're not Canadian.



i will haunt you with a loaded smartie shooter!

The American kind!


----------



## Paquito

So... since you totally found out that Hozay is a meaniepants who would sacrifice someone as sweet as Julie, and that Julie would back stab anyone for attention... I think I should get the date.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JulieD said:


> I have been pushed around, deleted, and no one stuck up for me....I cannot take this any more, so i am going to be to sleep this off...



you'll be back tomorrow, nobody can resist my lovin'.


----------



## JulieD

Paquito said:


> So... since you totally found out that Hozay is a meaniepants who would sacrifice someone as sweet as Julie, and that Julie would back stab anyone for attention... I think I should get the date.



he hits moms with buses....think about it


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> So... since you totally found out that Hozay is a meaniepants who would sacrifice someone as sweet as Julie, and that Julie would back stab anyone for attention... I think I should get the date.



I think you should. I think he's busy pushing Julie in front of your bus.
I also think we should use this bus to go on said date.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you'll be back tomorrow, nobody can resist my lovin'.



Hahaha, Julie needs to stop editing.


----------



## Paquito

My bus has free candy, no windows, a disco ball, and a waterbed.

Also, as a side note, 


IN YO FUCKIN FACE MOTHAFUCKAS


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> My bus has free candy, no windows, a disco ball, and a waterbed.
> 
> Also, as a side note,
> 
> 
> IN YO FUCKIN FACE MOTHAFUCKAS



I like that I hear what you sound like in my head properly now. But you voice gets really high and squeeky on that last bit.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Canadians rule 

Yeah... I have nothing better to add. Sorry.

In other news... I'm off to bed, now


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> I like that I hear what you sound like in my head properly now. But you voice gets really high and squeeky on that last bit.



With the appropriate hand gestures, of course. I know how to treat a lady.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> With the appropriate hand gestures, of course. I know how to treat a lady.



Sorry, my controlling boyfriend said I can't go. Next time, k?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> Sorry, my controlling boyfriend said I can't go. Next time, k?



Booya . . . I win!!!!


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> Sorry, my controlling boyfriend said I can't go. Next time, k?



Would you let me take Hozay to the movies then?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> Would you let me take Hozay to the movies then?



this is a loophole I did not foresee . . . somehow . . . you win? sonofabitch!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CarlaSixx said:


> Canadians rule
> 
> Yeah... I have nothing better to add. Sorry.
> 
> In other news... I'm off to bed, now




yes Canada is awesome! i am VERY thankful for Degrassi.my most favirote show ever.  and hope you slept well.lol


----------



## rellis10

Listening to some Amy McDonald, watching football (soccer to you people across the ocean), and generally feeling bored.


----------



## Zowie

HeavyDuty24 said:


> yes Canada is awesome! i am VERY thankful for Degrassi.my most favirote show ever.  and hope you slept well.lol



Yes. All of Canada contributed to make it. I'm an extra in the third season, see if you can spot me!

Off to work. The Molson Brewing Co. doesn't like when we're late.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> this is a loophole I did not foresee . . . somehow . . . you win? sonofabitch!



You gave a valiant effort, but please refer to Rule #271 in the Paquito handbook.

So... what are we seeing?


----------



## Xevoxify

Tad said:


> This is probably a bit late, but.....I found Access surprisingly intuitive once I really started to work with it. So I'd read the intro, then start flipping through to the examples and start working with them. You should be doing linked queries in no time



I guess I'm a bit late myself on this one but I've been a little busy with Christmas shopping and having my boss resign and all. As such, linked queries are temporarily on hold but thanks for the vote of support. 

As for what I'm doing right this minute. I'm watching The Chronicles of Riddick, for like the 10th time because it's on t.v., wondering if it's wrong that I like this movie as much as I do. While thinking I really should watch Pitch Black again too.


----------



## Xevoxify

Paquito said:


> You gave a valiant effort, but please refer to Rule #271 in the Paquito handbook.
> 
> So... what are we seeing?



I don't normally jump in on others conversations but I've heard good things about Red. To quote a friend "it's a great little action comedy."

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1245526/


----------



## JulieD

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you'll be back tomorrow, nobody can resist my lovin'.



this is true....i am back...(damn you garseeya!)


----------



## freakyfred

Nomming on some fruit cake and reading some batman!


----------



## JulieD

watching true blood for the first time....im hooked


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Anxiously awaiting the Dexter finale!!! :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

recording a retarded Christmas Song.


----------



## RentonBob

Making some broccoli and cheese soup. Adding some ground beef to it to see how that works


----------



## femaleseat

getting ready to catch up on my shows as i pig out


----------



## freakyfred

Eating humbugs.

omnomnom


----------



## Lovelyone

eating sugar cookies and wathcing the Indiana Jones movies on USA. Getting ready to watch IJ and the Crystal skull.


----------



## lovelocs

Drinking on a school night...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

uploading my Christmas Karaoke Video to youtube.


----------



## JulieD

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> uploading my Christmas Karaoke Video to youtube.



YAY! I actually just checked for it...but i didnt see any....im excited!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JulieD said:


> YAY! I actually just checked for it...but i didnt see any....im excited!



give it another few minutes, It's kind of a big file.


----------



## Mordecai

Down time!


----------



## Amaranthine

Finishing an essay and ending this dreadful, dreadful night.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Zowie said:


> Yes. All of Canada contributed to make it. I'm an extra in the third season, see if you can spot me!
> 
> Off to work. The Molson Brewing Co. doesn't like when we're late.




wow so awesome an extra! i think i have spotted you.i know Degrassi like the back of my hand,biggest fan ever here.lol what episode were you in? Degrassi always has cool looking extra's,and the girls that play extras are always so pretty,i always wish that they had bigger roles.:happy: but as for what im doing right now? on this site and listening to the Rob Thomas cover of "Time After Time" on youtube so good,i like it better then Cyndi's actually,although Cyndi's is good too.lol man so heartfelt...good music and feeling...


----------



## Lil BigginZ

getting ready to take a shower and do some cleaning around the house.


----------



## Anjula

I'm cleaning my house... and my mind


----------



## JulieD

Lil BigginZ said:


> getting ready to take a shower and do some cleaning around the house.



A.K.A....smoking a joint, its all right Biggz, we all already know


----------



## Melian

Thinking about JulieD


----------



## JulieD

Melian said:


> Thinking about JulieD



Aww...Melian! You know, I have an opening for a super sweet Canadain, being how Hazay pushed me infront of a bus the Paquito was driveing...all for the attention of Zowie, and she did nothing. 
So, how you doin'?


----------



## Melian

JulieD said:


> Aww...Melian! You know, I have an opening for a super sweet Canadain, being how Hazay pushed me infront of a bus the Paquito was driveing...all for the attention of Zowie, and she did nothing.
> So, how you doin'?



You'll love me. I'm like a soft little lap-cat.


----------



## JulieD

Melian said:


> You'll love me. I'm like a soft little lap-cat.



Aww...I love cats, especially soft, lap-cats!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

JulieD said:


> A.K.A....smoking a joint, its all right Biggz, we all already know



only on days that end in y


----------



## CastingPearls

Watching Bridezilla and wanting to stab all of them in the throat with something elegant and tasteful.

My throat hurts from yelling and my shoulder is sore from throwing pillows at the TV.


----------



## Riller

Getting ready for bed...Dont want to...but I have to...


----------



## freakyfred

Writing my 500th post! Holy shit!

Everyone gets a puppy!


----------



## thekidstable

finaaaaal tomorroooooooooooooooooooooow nhghuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Watching Bridezilla and wanting to stab all of them in the throat with something elegant and tasteful.
> 
> My throat hurts from yelling and my shoulder is sore from throwing pillows at the TV.



Flipping through the channels yesterday, my wife hit upon "Bridalplasty" where brides to be compete in order to win their dream plastic surgery prior to their weddings. Just when I thought reality TV couldn't get any worse :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

freakyfred said:


> Writing my 500th post! Holy shit!
> 
> Everyone gets a puppy!


Congrats! I'm close to my 7000th. Keep the puppy. I'll take roses.


----------



## JulieD

Lil BigginZ said:


> only on days that end in y



well, tomorrow is out


----------



## rellis10

Watching season 3 of Dexter to catch up


----------



## HeavyDuty24

listening to "Wheels" by Foo Fighters on youtube and on this site.


----------



## thekidstable

One final down, 2 to go.


----------



## cakeboy

Working , eating shortbread cookies, and mixing ice cold Stoli and prescription medication. It's tough to cram all this awesome into one afternoon.


----------



## lovelocs

waiting on a cab (my car doesn't have the decency to die, it just malingers).


----------



## Lil BigginZ

just finished up the taco soup and got it in the crockpot to slow cook all day. :eat2:


----------



## FishCharming

heading to the gym. better hurry melian


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lovelocs said:


> waiting on a cab (my car doesn't have the decency to die, it just malingers).



This seriously made me laugh so much. Not your misfortune, just the way you explained it.


----------



## CastingPearls

Watching The Lady Eve on TCM. I love the classics!


----------



## JulieD

enjoying a day off eating a bowl of coco puffs :eat1:

i just wish it was warmer outside....brrrrrr!


----------



## Amaranthine

Feeling like a sad panda. 

Going to go home and nap the hell out of my bed soon.


----------



## thekidstable

Amaranthine said:


> Feeling like a sad panda.
> 
> Going to go home and nap the hell out of my bed soon.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> heading to the gym. better hurry melian



You're hurting me......


----------



## HDANGEL15

*watching my cat take a bath, while i eat some chicken and yogurt and am baking....this amazing *easiest ever yummy thing*for the womens solstise party tomorrow= all before i head to the gym

i know how exciting is my life 

will post pictures of yummy treats after the gym..have to cool the chocolate stuff in fridge before snapping into pieces*


----------



## Goreki

Facebooking, copying movie files, watching resident evil, tagging photos and thinking about getting some food.


----------



## spiritangel

Your on facebook???? cool


I just put myself through the humiliation of dimms karaoke the video is now uploading and I am left wondering if I should just delete it and be done with it I mean no one has to see it do they?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

spiritangel said:


> Your on facebook???? cool
> 
> 
> I just put myself through the humiliation of dimms karaoke the video is now uploading and I am left wondering if I should just delete it and be done with it I mean no one has to see it do they?



Six white boomers?!?!?!


----------



## spiritangel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Six white boomers?!?!?!



sorry Hozay I took you at your word thought you were going to sing it


----------



## HeavyDuty24

spiritangel said:


> Your on facebook???? cool
> 
> 
> I just put myself through the humiliation of dimms karaoke the video is now uploading and I am left wondering if I should just delete it and be done with it I mean no one has to see it do they?




i just saw it and you did awesome.you are so cute and funny.:wubu: i love your voice and you had alittle bit of an accent,so sexy.


----------



## JulieD

At work, bbbbooooorrrrreeeeddddd out of my mind, wishing that I had a bowl of coco puffs, and getting ready to watch an amazing Dims youtube video from SpiritAngel...I think I need a new job, something more challenging, I'm already done with my work for the day...ugh!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

JulieD said:


> At work, bbbbooooorrrrreeeeddddd out of my mind, wishing that I had a bowl of coco puffs, and getting ready to watch an amazing Dims youtube video from SpiritAngel...I think I need a new job, something more challenging, I'm already done with my work for the day...ugh!




haha wish i had an easy job.XD you are lucky in a sense.but i think most people need a job that is somewhere in-between.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> You're hurting me......



sorry, i didnt hear your safe word... must be the gimp mask, it's really hard to understand anything being said in it


----------



## Bearsy

Daytime drinking and smoking.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Finishing my Cocoa Pebbles, watching Dear John, posting here and thinking too much.


----------



## Tanuki

Singing along to King Diamond~!


----------



## Anjula

DitzyBrunette said:


> (...)thinking too much.



me too :doh: and I'm watching Secret Diary of a Call Girl


----------



## Melian

Just started drinking. Gotta prepare for a party tonight that runs from 10pm-7am. Heh. I wish I was a booze camel.


----------



## Amaranthine

Recovering from last night.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Just started drinking. Gotta prepare for a party tonight that runs from 10pm-7am. Heh. I wish I was a booze camel.



*looks at her eyebrows*

Very nice indeed.


----------



## CastingPearls

Getting ready for the party and posting pics of me in my bra.


----------



## thekidstable

Amaranthine said:


> Recovering from last night.



Fridays?




~wee~


----------



## Meddlecase

Reading Battle Angel Alita and lamenting my literally cold feet.


----------



## BigChaz

Eating a delicious dinner of:

1) Sri Lanka Chicken and rice
2) A spiced sweet potato
3) Deep Fried zucchini and asparagus ( I bought a new deep fryer, I am weak )
4) Some chocolate pie
5) Some vanilla fudge

I dare you to find anything bad in that list.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BigChaz said:


> Eating a delicious dinner of:
> 
> 1) Sri Lanka Chicken and rice
> 2) A spiced sweet potato
> 3) Deep Fried zucchini and asparagus ( I bought a new deep fryer, I am weak )
> 4) Some chocolate pie
> 5) Some vanilla fudge
> 
> I dare you to find anything bad in that list.




ok,Deep Fried zucchini yuck!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CastingPearls said:


> Getting ready for the party and posting pics of me in my bra.



um,what thread is that so i can go there immediatly.>.>


----------



## JonesT

Having a good time on the Dims


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

TAKIN' shots!!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Laying on the couch and trying to find the strength to get up to make some tea--Being sick sucks!!


----------



## JulieD

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> TAKIN' shots!!!



we need to have drunkin' chat night....on tiny chat!


----------



## lovelocs

Settling down to drunken studying. Likka and anatomy.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

watching get him to the greek and saying wtf at the same time.


----------



## FishCharming

JulieD said:


> we need to have drunkin' chat night....on tiny chat!



last time we tinychatted was a a drunken chat night night! well, it was for me anyways, lol


----------



## JulieD

FishCharming said:


> last time we tinychatted was a a drunken chat night night! well, it was for me anyways, lol


And look at how much fun you had...just imagine everyone being drunk and doing it! I'm sure we will see more then just your badger!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*BAKING AGAIN!!!! i found this amazing recipe that is a serious crowd pleaser....and so freaking SIMPLE.....ingredients: saltines, butter, sugar, chocolate + butterscotch morsels + TLC

*


----------



## penguin

Playing some sims 2 while thinking about what housework and baking need to be done before Christmas gets here.


----------



## charlieversion2

After spending severals days unplugged visiting the backwoods of Louisiana, I have to say it's nice to see my cell phone have a good signal and my laptop a wifi connection =)


----------



## Zowie

I have a bag of jujubes on my left, dims in front of me, and a lager on the right. Things are pretty okay right now.


----------



## CastingPearls

falling asleep....goodnight Dims...


----------



## spiritangel

about to figure out what I am making for dinnner tacos, tlt's or some such thing


----------



## Meddlecase

Writing. Hopefully I won't run into any immense blocks or get distracted by something shiny.


----------



## CastingPearls

Sitting by the tree, listening to Lauryn Hill and Mary J. Blige and blogging.


----------



## penguin

I _should_ be sleeping, but was woken two hours ago by a pack of teenagers having a very loud argument in the park by my house. That went on for about half an hour and I haven't been able to get back to sleep yet.


----------



## Goreki

Baking gingerbread cookies, hopefully my last couple of batches.
I am poor this year, so all my friends are getting little packages of cookies. I still have to ice them with only three days to go


----------



## Meddlecase

Debating whether to make something to eat or write. I need to do both.


----------



## FishCharming

cleaning! ugh


----------



## nic_nic07

Watching the Hangover and writing this message.


----------



## watts63

Watching One Outs (the baseball verison of Death Note).


----------



## Meddlecase

Talking to someone amazing.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

just on Dims for now.


----------



## penguin

I just got home from a trivia night at a pub, where my friends and I won for the second week in a row. Awesome night out  I should head to bed soon I suppose.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

penguin said:


> I just got home from a trivia night at a pub, where my friends and I won for the second week in a row. Awesome night out  I should head to bed soon I suppose.



Very cool. I want to go.


----------



## FishCharming

plotting deaths. all i want for christmas are multiple homicides...


----------



## Amaranthine

FishCharming said:


> plotting deaths. all i want for christmas are multiple homicides...



You should make that sentiment into a new Christmas song. I bet it won't be the worst one out there.


----------



## penguin

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Very cool. I want to go.



We won $100 voucher to use at the pub again, so that pays for our dinners and drinks nicely. If we keep this winning streak up, we'll never have to pay again  We also won a jug of beer both times!


----------



## Anjula

Huge damage on my head XD


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

penguin said:


> We won $100 voucher to use at the pub again, so that pays for our dinners and drinks nicely. If we keep this winning streak up, we'll never have to pay again  We also won a jug of beer both times!



So all I have to do is make it to Brisbane?


----------



## penguin

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So all I have to do is make it to Brisbane?



Yup! You can join us  And if you know more about Australian sports and politics than me, even better!


----------



## SailorCupcake

I am creeping on people super duper hardcore. ha-chaaaa


----------



## fluffyandcute

Watching Celebrity Rehab with Dr. Drew


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

penguin said:


> Yup! You can join us  And if you know more about Australian sports and politics than me, even better!





I love Australia . . . sadly all I know is Rugby and the christmas song "Six White Boomers"

and I can make fun of Kiwi's like no one else! If need by of course.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

Waking up my friends with late night texts.


----------



## penguin

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love Australia . . . sadly all I know is Rugby and the christmas song "Six White Boomers"
> 
> and I can make fun of Kiwi's like no one else! If need by of course.



I love that song  any knowledge you have of rugby is more than mine, I'm sure!

On another note and on topic, the guy I'm seeing has to work tonight so had to cancel, which means I should get on with Christmas prep and cleaning. But I'm avoiding that by being here.


----------



## ManBeef

coughing... i'm sick... why wouldn't i be


----------



## femaleseat

starting to bake my strawberry short cake :eat2:


----------



## penguin

Insomnia is keeping me from sleeping. Grr.


----------



## theronin23

Bout to get some sleep. I gotta get up to go out to dinner with my work crew before work tonight.


----------



## Meddlecase

Waiting for my stomach to settle so I can go running.


----------



## samuraiscott

About to take the trash out and clean my kitchen.


----------



## Amaranthine

Contemplating finding a pole...

Happy Festivus everyone :happy:


----------



## penguin

baking sugar cookies! they're in the oven and looking gooood.


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> *Contemplating finding a pole...*
> 
> Happy Festivus everyone :happy:



why hello there


----------



## Zowie

Amaranthine said:


> Contemplating finding a pole...
> 
> Happy Festivus everyone :happy:



Hahaha, Fish beat me to it. You gonna be a stripper, Ama? Go to Montreal. We have classy strippers.


----------



## Amaranthine

Zowie said:


> Hahaha, Fish beat me to it. You gonna be a stripper, Ama? Go to Montreal. We have classy strippers.



Well, it was going to be my Festivus pole...

But hey, I like things with multiple purposes =P
That can make me money.


----------



## penguin

Now I'm halfway through making cinnamon rolls for tomorrow and watching Love Actually. Way too tired and cranky to cook, and no one else in the house seems interested, so we've ordered pizza.


----------



## spiritangel

baking chocolate lime gingerbread and chatting in between still have pressies to wrap and cheesecake filling to make


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Right this minute I should be heading up to bed...but because I need to vent bigtime and my fiance isn't home, I'm trying to distract myself.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

penguin said:


> Now I'm halfway through making cinnamon rolls for tomorrow and watching Love Actually. Way too tired and cranky to cook, and no one else in the house seems interested, so we've ordered pizza.



I know it looks like I'm just following you around and responding to everything you're saying, but I'm not, I promise. 

But, love actually is my favorite Christmas time movie.


----------



## Tad

Currently I'm the only person in the office (2 others are in this morning, but they went out for coffee).

So I'm eating a raisin bun and looking through Dimensions.


----------



## Xevoxify

I'm "working from home" today. Yeah, right, working lol. Considering I'm posting here, watching TV, and deciding which movie I want to watch it's obvious I'm working very hard. :happy:


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> But, love actually is my favorite Christmas time movie.



TRUE, TRUE! mine also 

I'm getting ready to xmas dinner and chatting with Johnston


----------



## rellis10

Listening to Johnny Cash....how very christmassy


----------



## CastingPearls

Checking email before I get started roasting this big turkey.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

rellis10 said:


> Listening to Johnny Cash....how very christmassy




i know this is somewhat random but speaking of Johnny Cash absolutely LOVE his cover of "Hurt".really touches deep...


----------



## charlieversion2

getting the house ready for family!


----------



## rellis10

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i know this is somewhat random but speaking of Johnny Cash absolutely LOVE his cover of "Hurt".really touches deep...



I totally agree, and that was one of the songs I was listening to. Truly great and emotional song.


----------



## thekidstable

ChrisVersion2 said:


> getting the house ready for family!



yep yep, this


----------



## ManBeef

Dying my hair blue && then hitting stick


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Driving home for the holidays. I keep on falling asleep on the road.


----------



## ManBeef

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Driving home for the holidays. I keep on falling asleep on the road.



Stop and get something. I almost got in mad accidents young that. It took the near fatal collision to snap me awake. Be safe broskiis. You are needed here


----------



## HDANGEL15

*texting Hozay to keep him awake LOL...while I bake a RED VELVET- better then SEX cAKE...pix to come*


----------



## FishCharming

waiting for my daughter to fall asleep so i can go all santa mode! i'm soo excited! lol


----------



## HDANGEL15

*as advertised this is *RED VELVET BETTER THAN SEX* cake* 

View attachment betterThanSEX.jpg


----------



## KotR

Seem to be stuck sulking. While I endured yesterday's family blah, the holiday itself hasn't been terribly productive for me. Been trying to distract myself with something, but nothing's been able to hold my interest.


----------



## Amaranthine

*Sigh*

Decorating the tree.

"Let's wait until she's home to put up the tree!"

Brilliant idea :doh:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

rellis10 said:


> I totally agree, and that was one of the songs I was listening to. Truly great and emotional song.




yes i agree as well.i listen to Johnny's version of "Hurt" like everyday.it is very heartfelt and passionate,it really touches deep man,it's like you can feel his pain.he did a much better job then Nine Inch Nails did...and the fact Johnny's version of hurt came around his death,it made it even more emotionally haunting.it is powerful and resonates...


----------



## HDANGEL15

*well just finished wrapping *MOUSE TRAP* and *YAHTZEE* for bosses 8 yr old........and grating way too much PARMESAN cheese while i fry shallots for my *MARTHA STEWART* green bean casserole.....but how could u not like....with 1 cup parm in between 2 layers>>>>>> px to come*


----------



## thekidstable

Amaranthine said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Decorating the tree.
> 
> "Let's wait until she's home to put up the tree!"
> 
> Brilliant idea :doh:



oh geez haha I had no idea you had yet to decorate it...
its ok though, families are meant to be crazy.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

drinking wine spritzer made with ultra fancy Dr. Pepper in a Christmas thermal mug... b/c that's how I roll...


----------



## sloboy302

Going to bed... alone... again on Christmas YAY!


----------



## HDANGEL15

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> ........and grating way too much PARMESAN cheese while i fry shallots for my *MARTHA STEWART* green bean casserole.....but how could u not like....with 1 cup parm in between 2 layers>>>>>> px to come*



*.......was warmly greeted at 2nd Dinner i attended and although I left it in the car was asked by hostess if we could reheAT......* 

View attachment IMG00004-20101225-1524.jpg


----------



## lovelocs

sloboy302 said:


> Going to bed... alone... again on Christmas YAY!



Oh Sloboy, I'm sorry. I was alone on Christmas, too. I spent most of the day on the internet and sleeping, and reading. Went to a diner just after midnight. I kinda enjoyed it, in a weird way...


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Anyone else on the east coast witnessing this epic blizzard?

Luh dat snow


----------



## CastingPearls

Yep--blizzard conditions in NE PA!!

Currently playing with my new laptop.


----------



## charlieversion2

just getting home from 4X4 in the snow!


----------



## Rowan

Eating a piece of sausage bread, some cocktail meatballs and some baked Brie cheese and watching some sturgis cop show. Gonna take a pain pill and konk out here soon


----------



## JulieD

Trying to fall asleep, but not having any luck.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

JulieD said:


> Trying to fall asleep, but not having any luck.



Ditto.:doh:


----------



## penguin

JulieD said:


> Trying to fall asleep, but not having any luck.



I'll be heading off to bed soon. I'm hoping that the herbal sleep aids I picked up today will help. I've had terrible insomnia for the last few months and I'm well sick of it.


----------



## JulieD

Hmmm...now I'm at work trying to stay awake...this is all a vicious cycle I'm living. Only 7 hours and 42 minutes left. Oh Joy...


----------



## KotR

Seemingly just missed the bad end of snow. We got a little yesterday or the night before, but nothing intolerable. Had some friends popping out numbers like 18 inches. Not sure if I should be glad (to not shovel) or jealous (Eh, who am I kidding, I haven't made a snowman in YEARS).


----------



## JulieD

KotR said:


> Seemingly just missed the bad end of snow. We got a little yesterday or the night before, but nothing intolerable. Had some friends popping out numbers like 18 inches. Not sure if I should be glad (to not shovel) or jealous (Eh, who am I kidding, I haven't made a snowman in YEARS).


I feel the same way...I wasn't sure if I should be grateful that we didn't get any snow, or hating that I wasn't snowed in to where I HAD to call off...oh well.


----------



## Tanuki

Twiddling with my toe socks... ^_^


----------



## Venom

I'm pouting because I got kicked off the xbox, I miss living alone sometimes.


----------



## BigChaz

I'm eating pie!

Christmas leftovers are so awesome.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Getting ready to hit the road to drive home. Vacay is over.


----------



## Lovelyone

Watching Band of Brothers and thinking about eating some pumpkin bread.


----------



## Rowan

eating a blt and watching tv, trying to get warm...this is supposed to be Florida damn it *shiver*


----------



## lovelocs

eating some hot and sour soup and pondering my immediate future...


----------



## spiritangel

lying on my bed recovering from the cold hard concrete of the front porch steps and being ever sooo grateful that my sister eventually got my messages about the spare key


----------



## JonesT

spiritangel said:


> lying on my bed recovering from the cold hard concrete of the front porch steps and being ever sooo grateful that my sister eventually got my messages about the spare key



I hope you have a quick recovery!


----------



## toni

Ordering return address labels. (Yay Vistaprint) I ran out, was way too lazy to write it and left that area blank on my Christmas cards. I know, I know...ghetto.


----------



## toni

spiritangel said:


> lying on my bed recovering from the cold hard concrete of the front porch steps and being ever sooo grateful that my sister eventually got my messages about the spare key



Oh no.  I hope you feel better.


----------



## Discodave

Looking out at the snow trying to decide if i would look silly building a snow man


----------



## FishCharming

dying... of the plague... or at least A plague... plague... ...


----------



## cakeboy

I am currently designing a machine that will allow me to punch people in the face over the internet.


----------



## cakeboy

p.s. I am also experimenting with my iPhone's sweet camera. Nakey pics to follow.


----------



## CastingPearls

cakeboy said:


> I am currently designing a machine that will allow me to punch people in the face over the internet.


If you need participants (to try it out--not as subjects) please PM me.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Singing sea shanties and bouncing up and down on an exercise ball, while drinking whiskey.


----------



## JulieD

Sasquatch! said:


> Singing sea shanties and bouncing up and down on an exercise ball, while drinking whiskey.



will you please record this and send it to me in a PM? please? :batting:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Sasquatch! said:


> Singing sea shanties and bouncing up and down on an exercise ball, while drinking whiskey.



I do wish to see the legendary exercise ball... I agree, video, please.


----------



## Sasquatch!

JulieD said:


> will you please record this and send it to me in a PM? please? :batting:



Was totally unprepared for that kinda response!

Will see what I can do?


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Sneezing. Repeatedly.


----------



## Amaranthine

Eating nutella for the first time evar! :happy:


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> Eating nutella for the first time evar! :happy:



i always wanted to try it, is it good???


----------



## Amaranthine

FishCharming said:


> i always wanted to try it, is it good???



It's really good! It's like...hazelnuts and chocolate. If you like Fererro Rocher, you should love it.


----------



## Zowie

What the fuck is wrong with you guys. Never tried nutella? Do you live under a rock?

Also. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Tijx8M3Y5k


----------



## CastingPearls

I never put it on anything--I eat it straight out of the jar.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> I never put it on anything--I eat it straight out of the jar.



that's hardcore!

And goodnight.


----------



## WillSpark

CastingPearls said:


> I never put it on anything--I eat it straight out of the jar.



Thisthisthisthisthis


----------



## ManBeef

About to sleep after a hard day of cooking, xbox'n it, && tending to my farm story crops... dang my busy life... dang it something good


----------



## Ola

Firing up Word to put in some more work on my term paper.


----------



## penguin

Waiting for the kid to _finally_ go to sleep (it's 9:30!! she's pushing it tonight). I've finished the dishes and I'm halfway through putting the washing away. I'm ready to crawl into bed.


----------



## Ola

Procrastinating. Still haven't started working.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*marbleizing my nails...kinda a funky disaster*


----------



## HDANGEL15

HDANGEL15 said:


> *marbleizing my nails...kinda a funky disaster*



*i call them crazy/funky/WHACK* 

View attachment crazy funky whack NAILS.jpg


----------



## rellis10

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i call them crazy/funky/WHACK*



Wowzers that's colourful!


----------



## Bearsy

Chain smoking; waiting for my buddy to come over for a day of drinking and smoking and other forms of excess in preparation for the new year.

Best way to leave it is on a high note.


----------



## Melian

I'm at work. 

One of the only people stuck working in the whole goddamn hospital. FUCK.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am getting ready to make some choc chip and chocolate brownie cookies


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> I'm at work.
> 
> One of the only people stuck working in the whole goddamn hospital. FUCK.



perfect time to start working on the zombie virus...


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> perfect time to start working on the zombie virus...



You should see some of the "clients" dragging themselves around this place...looks like someone beat me to it.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> You should see some of the "clients" dragging themselves around this place...looks like someone beat me to it.



you have to destroy the brain!!!!!! start bashing, woman!!!


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> you have to destroy the brain!!!!!! start bashing, woman!!!



OMFG....some of them are wearing helmets. Hahahahahaha. I shit you not.


----------



## Paquito

The zombies are adapting. I like a challenge.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> OMFG....some of them are wearing helmets. Hahahahahaha. I shit you not.



if they start running i just fucking give up... way too much for me


----------



## Bearsy

Melian said:


> OMFG....some of them are wearing helmets. Hahahahahaha. I shit you not.



This is where decapitation comes into play.







Who needs to worry about helmets when the head is goneee?


----------



## Melian

Bearsy said:


> This is where decapitation comes into play.
> 
> Who needs to worry about helmets when the head is goneee?



Good old decap. Ok, I'm sold *gets machete, possibly golf-club for humorous decap*


----------



## rellis10

Melian said:


> Good old decap. Ok, I'm sold *gets machete, possibly golf-club for humorous decap*



Nah, gotta be a cricket bat....just like Shaun of the Dead! :happy:


----------



## penguin

Trying to wake up. I'm working my way through my coffee, hoping it'll kick in soon. I didn't sleep well, and then when I did I had a terrible dream about a friend of mine dating my sister's ex husband (who we all hate) and that just did not start my day off well. Also, it was at a ridiculously early hour!


----------



## StridentDionysus

Reading the PM a bot sent me. It joined back in 2008 but it says "she" is new here. :doh: 

OK, I'm done. Back to going through my grandpa's stuff.


----------



## CastingPearls

StridentDionysus said:


> Reading the PM a bot sent me. It joined back in 2008 but it says "she" is new here. :doh:
> 
> OK, I'm done. Back to going through my grandpa's stuff.


A lot of us got that.


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> A lot of us got that.



Is this the Jessie bot?


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> Is this the Jessie bot?


yes'm .


----------



## Melian

CastingPearls said:


> A lot of us got that.



Well shit, I never got an amusing bot-mail 

And right now, I am drinking on a thursday night, because I can.


----------



## Zowie

Just got home from a night on intense pictionary with my dirty hipster schoolmates. It was fun, but went on way too long, and I missed talking to someone.


----------



## thekidstable

just picked up the book _Sh*t My Dad Says_ today. it's the funniest thing I've read in months, possibly years


----------



## lovelocs

thekidstable said:


> just picked up the book _Sh*t My Dad Says_ today. it's the funniest thing I've read in months, possibly years



That book is hilarious.
Also, I'm about to put on a sweatsuit.


----------



## Venom

I'm making jello shots and trying to cram 11 bottle of booze in my freezer, I think I may have to throw food out to make room.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Venom said:


> I'm making jello shots and trying to cram 11 bottle of booze in my freezer, I think I may have to throw food out to make room.



Casualties of war: old food. That stuff in the plastic bag and that stuff that his ice growing on it. Throw all that shit out.


----------



## Ola

Watching hockey when I should be celebrating the New Year. lol.


----------



## JulieD

getting ready to play Glee on Wii! woot woot!


----------



## FishCharming

trying not to puke from my new years eve feast o' gluttony. totally worth it... :eat2:


----------



## theronin23

Getting ready to go in to work. Yeah. I have to work. I'm being bad though. When I clock out for lunch at 1:30? I'm not clocking back in. So, I'll be home and very much on my way to wasted at 2 am.


----------



## rellis10

Listening to the radio and probably looking ridiculous as I nod my head, tap my feet and attempt to sing along


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rellis10 said:


> Listening to the radio and probably looking ridiculous as I nod my head, tap my feet and attempt to sing along



On the way to the party


----------



## thekidstable

lovelocs said:


> That book is hilarious.
> Also, I'm about to put on a sweatsuit.



It's it? I think _vehement, profane, socratic radiologist _is the archetype that had been missing from my life all this time.


----------



## StridentDionysus

Getting ready to cook New Year's dinner. Salad, pasta, steak and... something (I have diabeetus so it's hard to pick a dessert  ).

Thankfully we're three so I didn't have to kill myself in the kitchen all day.


----------



## Zowie

Listening to the CBC, making korean beef and lettuce rolls for dinner... It should be a good night.


----------



## Amaranthine

Zowie said:


> Listening to the CBC, making korean beef and lettuce rolls for dinner... It should be a good night.



Wait wait wait...do you mean Bulgogi?

I want to come celebrate new years with you


----------



## MasterShake

Isn't bulgogi made with organ meat rather than beef???

Man either way that does sound good....

Sadly I am stuck in Podunk Nebraska due to ice storm. Happy new years to all tho'!


----------



## Amaranthine

MasterShake said:


> Isn't bulgogi made with organ meat rather than beef???
> 
> Man either way that does sound good....
> 
> Sadly I am stuck in Podunk Nebraska due to ice storm. Happy new years to all tho'!



Nope! Bulgogi more refers to the cooking style- it's most often beef, but you can really use any kind of meat. 

But, that sucks >.> Hope the storm clears up quickly! Happy New Years :happy:


----------



## Zowie

Amaranthine said:


> Wait wait wait...do you mean Bulgogi?
> 
> I want to come celebrate new years with you



Same idea, but simpler. Seared sirloin, rice, and butter lettuce, with a sauce made of sesame/soy/hoison and a shitload of ginger. 
And yes, you may


----------



## sloboy302

Happy New Year!!! :d


----------



## JayDanger

Right this minuate I'm doing my most favorietiest thing ever. I'm writing music while listening to Kid Cudi while I'm flying higher than a weather baloon on a sunny day.
Drift away
On this the day of new years
Compiling new fears like jeers
off the peirs while our peers
sail away

i'll stop while I'm ahead...but this is going somewhere, just like time.


----------



## Lovelyone

Reading the forums, listening to the tv, and wondering why in the hell I am awake this early on New Years Day.


----------



## spiritangel

doing email readings, playing zuma blitz and otherwise doing a few bits and pieces of this and that


----------



## rellis10

Thinking I should have woke up earlier than 1pm....though it's become quite a regular occurence recently


----------



## shuefly pie

Drugging my children.

Better living through modern chemistry!


----------



## thekidstable

Waiting for the parade to start.... Yawn.


----------



## Zowie

Not to pull a weatherwoman... but it's sunny! Holy shit, 2011 is the year of miracles.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> Not to pull a weatherwoman... but it's sunny! Holy shit, 2011 is the year of miracles.



right? it's supposed to be in the 50's today here! now we just have to worry about all of the flooding we're gunna get from the melting snow, lol.


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> right? it's supposed to be in the 50's today here! now we just have to worry about all of the flooding we're gunna get from the melting snow, lol.



Flooding basements, all around.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> Flooding basements, all around.



thank god i dont live in a basement! oh, wait.... craaaaaaaaaap! :doh:


----------



## Amaranthine

ISKETCH. With a trackpad. 
Behold my leet drawing skillz. 
[I'm sorry if this is inappropriate...]

FYI, the word was Swallow.


----------



## Paquito

playing iSketch.


----------



## Amaranthine

I say we get a Dims ISketch room going some day. Anyone interested?


----------



## penguin

Melting from the heat and trying to get my back to stop hurting. I think a shower is in order.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Watching Suze Orman.


----------



## fat hiker

Wondering if the ski hills are open today - it was 8C/46F yesterday!


----------



## spiritangel

listening to music and writing my first blog of 2011


----------



## Paquito

Amaranthine said:


> I say we get a Dims ISketch room going some day. Anyone interested?



I like this. I like it a whole lot.


----------



## CastingPearls

Waiting for my coffee to brew.


----------



## Zowie

CastingPearls said:


> Waiting for my coffee to brew.



That's the worst. I just stand in front of the stove and glare at it. Bastard thing takes forever.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*riding the Megabus home from NYC...although I'll be damned if i could get the FREE wifi...some super nice guy gave me his *hotspot* no clue what that magic thing was...but i am online...but slightly slow/delayed....

had a really awesome weekend in NYC....3 nites in a row at Madison Square Garden w/18,500 of my closest friends rocking our asses off to PHISH!!!!

got together with some old friends to start off the new years right......and have several invites back.....i wanna move to NyC now...but i always say that
after visiting EVERYWHERE*


----------



## Zowie

When I grow up, I want to have HD's life.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> When I grow up, I want to have HD's life.



that's what I'm saying.


----------



## charlieversion2

laying in bed recovering from a wicked fall nye; did a number on my hip, knee, back and arms. 

Glad to have WiFi/ Laptop and painkillers tho =)

This was about 3 hours before said fall...


----------



## SanDiega

ChrisVersion2 said:


> laying in bed recovering from a wicked fall nye; did a number on my hip, knee, back and arms.
> 
> Glad to have WiFi/ Laptop and painkillers tho =)
> 
> This was about 3 hours before said fall...



Sorry to hear about your fall man. 

Who is your friend?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SanDiega said:


> Sorry to hear about your fall man.
> 
> Who is your friend?



hahahaha. Smooth.


----------



## charlieversion2

That would be my best friend's fiancé


----------



## lovelocs

Sorry about the fall, Chris, and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Zowie said:


> When I grow up, I want to have HD's life.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> that's what I'm saying.



*awwww wish you both were there....after all it was 18,500 of my closest friends...that would probably include you 2's 

even cooler....my friend in Telluride, CO is a huge fan and subscribed to new years live feed,,,, and she messaged me to ask if it was me she saw me at the show....as she had no clue i was in NYC staying with one of our mutual friends...and she invited me to RED ROCKS next summer when they do there tour there.........

life is freakin amazing....and pumpkin is reallyl happy to be having mommmy home purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr* 

View attachment content pumpkin.jpg


----------



## samuraiscott

Going to bed. G'nite all!


----------



## JulieD

Waiting for my oil to be changed...my car will purrr like a happy little kitten afterwards! YAY!:happy:


----------



## deanbpm

Drinking a glass of wine and watching 'The Big Fat Quiz of the Year 2010' on 4oD.


----------



## penguin

trying to decide whether I feel like playing with make up (for my party on Saturday - haven't worn make up in a long time!) or clean up (also for my party). Cleaning up doesn't quite have the same appeal, gotta say.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

listening to pennywise while laying in bed.


----------



## Goreki

Painting my new mnm's dispenser black, drinking coffee and wondering where my 2011 diary is.


----------



## Meddlecase

Reveling in having a computer again.


----------



## NYC_FFA

Curled up on the couch with my hubby and ice cream to soothe our aching throats, watching the original "Superman" with Christopher Reeve.


----------



## Anjula

Im eating huge lumberjack's sandwich in McDonald :d


----------



## Goreki

It's nearly two am, and I can't sleep. So I'm cleaning.
Because that, that is what the cool kids do my friends.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Perving on Goreki's French maid outfit.


----------



## Bearsy

^^ Hmmmmm?!!?


Also, I'm pounding coffee and waiting for the day to start.


----------



## Goreki

If I HAD a french maid outfit, do you think I would get it dirty like that?

Actually, I'd probably get it dirty in an epic jelly wrestling battle.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Goreki said:


> If I HAD a french maid outfit, do you think I would get it dirty like that?
> 
> Actually, I'd probably get it dirty in an epic jelly wrestling battle.



NOW you have my attention.

Please continue.


----------



## Goreki

Sasquatch! said:


> NOW you have my attention.
> 
> Please continue.



Well if I was going to ruin it, wh not completely?
And it could be french maids vs strict british school teachers. 
And you'd have to pay a dollar to watch. A shiny one.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Goreki said:


> Well if I was going to ruin it, wh not completely?
> And it could be french maids vs strict british school teachers.
> And you'd have to pay a dollar to watch. A shiny one.



Babydoll, I would pay far more than a shiny dollar to see you smackdown/writhe with a strict schoolteacher.


----------



## Goreki

Sasquatch! said:


> Babydoll, I would pay far more than a shiny dollar to see you smackdown/writhe with a strict schoolteacher.



All of a sudden, I have a really good business idea


----------



## Bearsy

Goreki said:


> Well if I was going to ruin it, wh not completely?
> And it could be french maids vs strict british school teachers.
> And you'd have to pay a dollar to watch. A shiny one.



You know... a friend of mine is hosting a jello pudding wrestling contest at his place sometime next week. 
It's supposed to be bikinis only, but I'm sure if you showed up with a French Maid outfit we'd be able to find you a school teacher partner and squeeze you in.
Consider this an open invitation


----------



## CastingPearls

Watching the snow fall, sitting by the fire and eating buttered toasted English muffins.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Fooling myself I'll start my job hunt on Monday and contemplating sheperd's pie.


----------



## RentonBob

Going to go watch shows that have been piling up on my DVR... That's one good thing about the rain in Seattle


----------



## penguin

Procrastinating. Waiting for coffee to kick in. Tooooo much to do.


----------



## yorrick brown

Eating a slice of pizza and getting ready to go wait tables at my new job...


----------



## Dromond

I'm digesting dinner. *burp*


----------



## Uriel

Watching some lame show on TV (A Minute to Win it, or something), digesting chili dogs, and being crowded by my cats...who both are fighting for my lap.


-Uriel


----------



## Amaranthine

Reading that damnyouautocorrect site and laughing out loud like an idiot. Good thing no one else is awake.


----------



## Xevoxify

I'm awake wondering why I'm awake at this time on a weekend. After which I will have to decide if I want to make pancakes or waffles for breakfast. That's always such a hard choice. They are both just so :eat1:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*watching it snow.....drinking the best local coffee around...heading to the gym to lift w/trainer and then OFFICE on a saturday..........

i loves me some OT!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## penguin

It's nearly 1:30, my friends have all gone home, I'm drunk and having some water before making my way to bed. It was a great day


----------



## FishCharming

trying to figure out how to consume 320 grams of protein a day without going broke in the process...


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> trying to figure out how to consume 320 grams of protein a day without going broke in the process...


I have to consume a great deal of protein because of a deficiency and most of it must be animal protein, so I feel your pain.


----------



## FishCharming

CastingPearls said:


> I have to consume a great deal of protein because of a deficiency and most of it must be animal protein, so I feel your pain.



thankfully i can cut it with protein supplements but still! 

1 egg = 6g of protein
1 can of chicken = 22g
1lb of boneless skinless chicken breast = ~100g

soo either 3.5 lbs of chicken breast a day OR like 60 eggs OR 15 cans of chicken...

realistically i can probably get away with 150g of Whey protein mix a day without puking so now i just need 200 or so grams...


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> thankfully i can cut it with protein supplements but still!
> 
> 1 egg = 6g of protein
> 1 can of chicken = 22g
> 1lb of boneless skinless chicken breast = ~100g
> 
> soo either 3.5 lbs of chicken breast a day OR like 60 eggs OR 15 cans of chicken...
> 
> realistically i can probably get away with 150g of Whey protein mix a day without puking so now i just need 200 or so grams...


I can't even swallow anything with whey protein. LOL
Yeah..eggs, chicken, lean red meat....and believe it or not--beef jerky is great for a quick protein pick-me-up and comes in a lot of flavors now.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

2 two things. 

1. Currently, at this moment, I am drying off and looking for clothes to wear. Nakedness rocks. 

2. What the fuck is a CAN of chicken?


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> 2 two things.
> 
> 1. Currently, at this moment, I am drying off and looking for clothes to wear. Nakedness rocks.
> 
> 2. What the fuck is a CAN of chicken?


Canned chicken breast--think canned chunk tuna only chicken.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> Canned chicken breast--think canned chunk tuna only chicken.



sounds . . . really processed. But I've never had canned chicken so I can't pass judgement. 

They really sell canned chicken?


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> sounds . . . really processed. But I've never had canned chicken so I can't pass judgement.
> 
> They really sell canned chicken?


It's no more processed than tuna. 

I make my own but I've used canned in recipes when it's called for.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> sounds . . . really processed. But I've never had canned chicken so I can't pass judgement.
> 
> They really sell canned chicken?



it's not processed at all, it's just boiled chicken breast in chunks that come in a can. it doesn't really taste great but what are ya gunna do...


----------



## RentonBob

Getting ready to watch the Hawk take on the Saints in the playoffs... Hoping that all goes well and the Seahawks win and head to Chicago next week


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> it's not processed at all, it's just boiled chicken breast in chunks that come in a can. it doesn't really taste great but what are ya gunna do...



I'm with Hozay on this one. All I can think of is catfood.


----------



## Paquito

*non-judgemental tone*

That sounds terrible.


----------



## Dromond

Watching CNN and feeling a mixture of horror and rage.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Posting aimlessly on Dims. SOME DO SOMETHING.


----------



## rellis10

Watching Derren Brown on the tv, simultaniously laughing and being totally confused.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

watching the taints get their ass handed to them lol


----------



## RentonBob

Watching the Seahawks play their best game of the year!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

RentonBob said:


> Watching the Seahawks play their best game of the year!!



No kidding! This is a great game and I'm not invested in either team. Just waiting to watch the Colts play. But I'm glad the Seahawks have made this game interesting!


----------



## RentonBob

ButlerGirl09 said:


> No kidding! This is a great game and I'm not invested in either team. Just waiting to watch the Colts play. But I'm glad the Seahawks have made this game interesting!



It was a really good game and hats off to the Saints for not giving up when they got 14 down... 

Next stop for the Hawks, Chicago!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

RentonBob said:


> It was a really good game and hats off to the Saints for not giving up when they got 14 down...
> 
> Next stop for the Hawks, Chicago!



Oh please for the love of god beat the Bears! As a Colts fan living in Chicago they need to be taken down a few notches! haha


----------



## RentonBob

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Oh please for the love of god beat the Bears! As a Colts fan living in Chicago they need to be taken down a few notches! haha



Well, they did earilier this year in Chicago, maybe lightning will strike twice lol..


----------



## NYC_FFA

Watching the original "Predator" with the husband. Never seen it before, but I always loved doing the line, "Get to the choppa!!!"


----------



## MasterShake

NYC_FFA said:


> Watching the original "Predator" with the husband. Never seen it before, but I always loved doing the line, "Get to the choppa!!!"



I assume you've heard of Total Brutal then?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPgy6vHrF6U


----------



## Knox91

Im watching a Supercross race. Any of you watching the motorcycle race?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Trolling Mastershake.


----------



## NYC_FFA

MasterShake said:


> I assume you've heard of Total Brutal then?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPgy6vHrF6U



Yeah, the Spill.com podcast "Let's Do This" uses this song in every episode. It cracks me up every time for some reason, don't ask me why...


----------



## penguin

Recovering! Been up for two hours or so, the kid is home, had something to eat, had some coffee, waiting for my headache to go away. And waiting for the big storm to hit soon. Yay, _more_ rain.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

About to drown all my miseries...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ButlerGirl09 said:


> About to drown all my miseries...



DO IT!!!

Do it hard and FAST!!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> DO IT!!!
> 
> Do it hard and FAST!!!



Is there any other way to do it?  Hahaha


----------



## RentonBob

Watching Finishing the Game


----------



## Paquito

Getting excited about a potential house we might be renting next year. It's... incredible. And cheaper than our apartments. We're having trouble even contemplating what we would do with all of the space.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Getting excited about a potential house we might be renting next year. It's... incredible. And cheaper than our apartments. We're having trouble even contemplating what we would do with all of the space.



I live in a house. You just end up accumulating a lot of other people's junk. There are like... six pair of skis in here. And I don't anyone skis.


----------



## Paquito

There's a deck. DON'T RUIN THE DECK FOR ME


----------



## HDANGEL15

Paquito said:


> Getting excited about a potential house we might be renting next year. It's... incredible. And cheaper than our apartments. We're having trouble even contemplating what we would do with all of the space.



*i won't be a buzzkill .....YEAH potential incredible house....tons better then a stinky crappy APT!!!!*


----------



## RentonBob

Watching it snow outside


----------



## FishCharming

Paquito said:


> There's a deck. DON'T RUIN THE DECK FOR ME



i hope you get it! i'm looking a kinda dumpy little 2 bedroom house next week. it's small and next to railroad tracks but it's a house, is cheaper than my apartment and has a big front porch! i am excited!


----------



## MasterShake

Watching Chiefs/Ravens at a Buffalo Wild Wings with friends. 

GO STEELERS!!!


----------



## Paquito

FishCharming said:


> i hope you get it! i'm looking a kinda dumpy little 2 bedroom house next week. it's small and next to railroad tracks but it's a house, is cheaper than my apartment and has a big front porch! i am excited!



That is awesomepants.

We aren't getting the house, btw. They want us to move in this month. I was already using words like "layout" and "space for entertaining." No deck for me.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> That is awesomepants.
> 
> We aren't getting the house, btw. They want us to move in this month. I was already using words like "layout" and "space for entertaining." No deck for me.



Sucks dude. But that's student houses for ya.


----------



## Paquito

I'll need some time to recover from the heart break. There were also two kitchens.


----------



## Sasquatch!

two??? I can understand a double sized kitchen, but two?


----------



## Paquito

Sasquatch! said:


> two??? I can understand a double sized kitchen, but two?



TWO.

So much room for activities. I mourn for what could have been.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Like.... cook offs?


----------



## MasterShake

I'm drunk right now. Love you guys.


----------



## Dromond

Waiting for the snowfall to start.


----------



## CastingPearls

Sasquatch! said:


> two??? I can understand a double sized kitchen, but two?


In many Italian-American households there are two or more kitchens. One is often for show (I'm not joking) OR a summer kitchen in an area that is cooler, like in a basement. We Italians don't fool around when it comes to cooking. Don't even ask how many refrigerators and deep freezers we possess.


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> In many Italian-American households there are two or more kitchens. One is often for show (I'm not joking) OR a summer kitchen in an area that is cooler, like in a basement. We Italians don't fool around when it comes to cooking. Don't even ask how many refrigerators and deep freezers we possess.



At least two. If you don't have at least two, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## thekidstable

semester starts back tomorrow...



sadnesssssss.


----------



## Tyrael

surfing on the web


----------



## Tanuki

Moshing while laying in bed, tis a black metal day~!


----------



## CastingPearls

Watching Wonton roll around in organic catnip


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> Moshing while laying in bed, tis a black metal day~!



hahaha, is that possible?


----------



## Tanuki

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, is that possible?



Oh absolutely!


----------



## penguin

Looking through dating sites.


----------



## shuefly pie

Roasting bones.


----------



## FemFAtail

Do you really wanna know? Well, it involves a scarf with jiggly coins across my belly and two very large hands for my bra (and they're not mine!)


----------



## lovelocs

craving Mcd's fries and coke. brb.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

lovelocs said:


> craving Mcd's fries and coke. brb.



eeewwwww mcdonalds


----------



## lovelocs

Lil BigginZ said:


> eeewwwww mcdonalds



There fries are "salted" with crack. I'm an addict.


Don't judge me.


----------



## Amaranthine

lovelocs said:


> craving Mcd's fries and coke. brb.





lovelocs said:


> There fries are "salted" with crack. I'm an addict.
> 
> 
> Don't judge me.



So, I'm assuming you're not actually getting a soda


----------



## Zowie

Amaranthine said:


> So, I'm assuming you're not actually getting a soda



Of course she is. Everyone loves coke and fries.


----------



## CastingPearls

Zowie said:


> Of course she is. Everyone loves coke and fries.


Um....Dr. Pepper and onion rings.....


----------



## Zowie

CastingPearls said:


> Um....Dr. Pepper and onion rings.....



Ooooooh. OOOOOHHH. OOOOOOOOOH. 
Foodgasm.


----------



## lovelocs

Can you believe I just got back from running out to get those!?! Foodgasm complete. Dusting fine white powder from around my orifices right now...


----------



## WillSpark

Zowie said:


> I live in a house. You just end up accumulating a lot of other people's junk. There are like... six pair of skis in here. And I don't anyone skis.



Bringing this back from the last page, but what exactly does it mean when you "don't anyone skis"?


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> Bringing this back from the last page, but what exactly does it mean when you "don't anyone skis"?



It means January 30th, 2010.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> It means January 30th, 2010.



HAHAHAHA. OH man, that was perfect. :wubu:

I think using the "wubu" emoticon on you, isn't really creepy at all, it's like I have free reign to use it with you. 

still, that response was perfect.


----------



## JulieD

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHAHA. OH man, that was perfect. :wubu:
> 
> I think using the "wubu" emoticon on you, isn't really creepy at all, it's like I have free reign to use it with you.
> 
> still, that response was perfect.



Aww, I want someone to use it on when ever I want, without it being creepy. I did use it on Sassy earlier, but it was borderline creepy-ish.


----------



## MasterShake

Up early, wondering how long I'll last today before wanting to power down. Local coffee shares may be up this afternoon.


----------



## WillSpark

JulieD said:


> Aww, I want someone to use it on when ever I want, without it being creepy. I did use it on Sassy earlier, but it was borderline creepy-ish.



I'm free for wubu.


----------



## Amaranthine

WillSpark said:


> I'm free for wubu.



Let's move to Moundville together...:wubu:


----------



## WillSpark

Amaranthine said:


> Let's move to Moundville together...:wubu:



I was thinking Jamestown, Indiana. :wubu:


----------



## JulieD

WillSpark said:


> I'm free for wubu.



:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## thekidstable

bout to move back into the dorm. but it's snowing again wtf.


----------



## cakeboy

This very minute I am eating a bowl of Cap'n Crunch and watching some crazy anime on IFC. It's colder than a witch's tit outside so I am wrapped up in a big quilt while my pooch warms my feet


----------



## RentonBob

Watching the snow and hoping my commute isn't too bad in the morning...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

RentonBob said:


> Watching the snow and hoping my commute isn't too bad in the morning...



maybe they'll cancel work. 

Crossing my finger's for you buddy.


----------



## CastingPearls

Watching the snow and eating a fried baloney sandwich while Laurel and Hardy plays on the TV.

Also laughing while Wonton keeps trying to lick her back and rolls over and over.


----------



## penguin

Watching the flood coverage.


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> maybe they'll cancel work.
> 
> Crossing my finger's for you buddy.



Thanks  but, I don't think they would... Supposed to start raining right before the morning commute so might get messy.. At least they let us go home early today so nobody would get stuck in the stuff going home


----------



## Zowie

Trying to dry off and warm up before bed... Vancouver apparently can't deal with snow. It took me 3 hours to get home.


----------



## Bearsy

Watching The Cape, hoping sleep comes soon. I'm so over being awake until 7am and in bed til 2pm.
I need to fix my sleep cycle something fierce.


----------



## Dolce

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i call them crazy/funky/WHACK*



That is super cool!!! I wish you would post directions!


----------



## MasterShake

Zowie said:


> Trying to dry off and warm up before bed... Vancouver apparently can't deal with snow. It took me 3 hours to get home.



Are they a more temperate climate like Seattle? That's one heck of a commute!!


----------



## Zowie

MasterShake said:


> Are they a more temperate climate like Seattle? That's one heck of a commute!!



They are, and the fact that's it's hilly with no snowtires on overcrammed buses... Well, I ended up walking most of the way, like a lot of people. We were like march of the penguins, only more organic.


----------



## MasterShake

Zowie said:


> They are, and the fact that's it's hilly with no snowtires on overcrammed buses... Well, I ended up walking most of the way, like a lot of people. We were like march of the penguins, only more organic.


Haha, I want to see a drawing of this - March of the Vancouverites!


----------



## CastingPearls

Skyping with FLW (Ruggles is making pornographic faces at me---naughty cat)


----------



## lovelocs

CastingPearls said:


> Skyping with FLW (Ruggles is making pornographic faces at me---naughty cat)



I kinda wanna know what a porno cat face looks like. Then again, I kinda don't... :blush:


----------



## Famouslastwords

lovelocs said:


> I kinda wanna know what a porno cat face looks like. Then again, I kinda don't... :blush:




It lookz like pusseh


----------



## lovelocs

Famouslastwords said:


> It lookz like pusseh




Right now, I'm looking at the web, and making pizza... 

View attachment pornicat.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

lovelocs said:


> Right now, I'm looking at the web, and making pizza...



How did you know my pussy (the one she was taking a gander at) was white?


----------



## lovelocs

Famouslastwords said:


> How did you know my pussy (the one she was taking a gander at) was white?



Ohhhhhh, you know......


----------



## HDANGEL15

Dolce said:


> That is super cool!!! I wish you would post directions!


*
go to youtube tons of videos on marbelizing nails...i actually got the idea from someone at dims on another thread about it

very very time consuming and uses hella nail polish...but it was fun

i will stick on KONAD.....*


----------



## spiritangel

I am finishing an email reading and a couple of follow ups so I can get listing some more. and playing zuma blitz on fb inbetween


----------



## Venom

I'm writing like my 10th cover letter of the day and about sick of job hunting already.


----------



## theronin23

Working on my new creative project while watching the new episode of Human Target.


----------



## dro5150

Reading dims while taking a shit.


----------



## rellis10

Thinking "Too much information"


----------



## MasterShake

rellis10 said:


> Thinking "Too much information"



Or is it not enough...??? 

I'm watching the Tennessee-Vandy game while I clean the kitchen. For some reason rooting for the Vols even though I don't watch SEC bball at all.


----------



## Lovelyone

I am watching Transformers the movie with my 7 y/o niece and trying to reassure her that they are NOT real.


----------



## MasterShake

Just got back from watching the Steelers win, eating Thai, and seeing the Green Hornet in Imax 3d!!


----------



## RentonBob

Getting ready to watch the Seahawks take on the Bears!! GO HAWKS!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

MasterShake said:


> Just got back from watching the Steelers win,



*pfffffffffffft

i am a sore loser

enuf about the ravens sucky 2nd 1/2

*


----------



## mikey787

Watching the NY Jets kick some ass..... hopefully :blush:


----------



## theronin23

Watching the Jets turn into the Keystone Kops.

GO PATS


----------



## rellis10

Relaxing for a little bit before getting back to writing


----------



## Lovelyone

Its treat night in our house. My nieces and I are having chips and dip, drinking some Dr. Pepper cherry, and waiting on pizza to arrive while watching The Transformer Movie, yet again.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lovelyone said:


> Its treat night in our house. My nieces and I are having chips and dip, drinking some Dr. Pepper cherry, and waiting on pizza to arrive while watching The Transformer Movie, yet again.



hahaha, how many times has she watched it? 

And do yous till have to remind her their not real?


HOZAY!!! FAT BOY IN DISGUISE!!

I'm more than meets the eye.


----------



## MasterShake

Resting after making dinner (andouille sausage and black pepper cheese) and then making lunch for the week (a batch of homemade makeshift chicken tikka masala). Got to see the Patriots lose to the Jets to boot.

Tempted to make some popcorn and watch The Watchmen on blu-ray (again).


----------



## lovelocs

Getting ready to go to bed. Kinda sad today.


----------



## FishCharming

lovelocs said:


> Getting ready to go to bed. Kinda sad today.



why? do i need to hit someone?!? just point and hulk smash!!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> why? do i need to hit someone?!? just point and hulk smash!!!



Pfft. More like Fish-slap.


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> Pfft. More like Fish-slap.



Hahaha, this made me snort.

Just got off the phone with my parentals, and told them I was headed to Arizona in a week. Despite the usual slew of Mexican jokes, they didn't freak out on me. Yaaaaay. :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, how many times has she watched it?
> 
> And do yous till have to remind her their not real?
> 
> 
> HOZAY!!! FAT BOY IN DISGUISE!!
> 
> I'm more than meets the eye.



I think we've seen it about 10 times since Christmas.
She's a borderline autistic child with an IQ of 70 (one point above retardation). No matter how many times I tell her they are not real, she will always believe that they are. I don't mind watching it with her because she laughs in all the right places, routes for the good guys, and says, "I love Bumblebee, and he dances real good" . Who couldn't adore that?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lovelyone said:


> I think we've seen it about 10 times since Christmas.
> She's a borderline autistic child with an IQ of 70 (one point above retardation). No matter how many times I tell her they are not real, she will always believe that they are. I don't mind watching it with her because she laughs in all the right places, routes for the good guys, and says, "I love Bumblebee, and he dances real good" . Who couldn't adore that?



that sounds like a good time. I'm a little jealous.


----------



## mulimel

Re-organizing my dorm room!


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm trying to capture and save a gif and I'm having no luck.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

getting ready to watch cheech and chong up in smoke


----------



## cakeboy

I'm thinking that I may do some remixing/mashup shit soon. All I need is a little spare time...


----------



## JonesT

Currently doing squat thrusts with weights.


----------



## theronin23

CastingPearls said:


> I'm trying to capture and save a gif and I'm having no luck.



Have you tried one of these?


----------



## Anjula

drooling over Johnny Depp,I've just watched "Tourist"


----------



## rellis10

Losing....In the first round *facepalm*


----------



## Paquito

Cooking bacon for the first time. I hope I don't burn down this kitchen.


----------



## lovelocs

Paquito said:


> Cooking bacon for the first time. I hope I don't burn down this kitchen.



I myself never cook bacon in a skillet. I either microwave it, or broil it in the oven. It's just too dang messy.


----------



## Paquito

lovelocs said:


> I myself never cook bacon in a skillet. I either microwave it, or broil it in the oven. It's just too dang messy.



I considered doing one of those (and might have to do that from now, depending on how this works out), but I feel kind of like a badass right now. Cooking bacon, swiveling my hips to Beyonce. And the sound of bacon cooking is kinda sexy.


----------



## cakeboy

You haven't lived until you've cooked bacon clad only in boxer briefs, hammered, while listening to Motorhead at top volume. That's every Sunday at my house pretty much. Fuck I'm awesome.


----------



## lovelocs

Paquito said:


> I considered doing one of those (and might have to do that from now, depending on how this works out), but I feel kind of like a badass right now. Cooking bacon, swiveling my hips to Beyonce. And the sound of bacon cooking is kinda sexy.



bacon is meat candy. 

View attachment bebacbone.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelocs said:


> I myself never cook bacon in a skillet. I either microwave it, or broil it in the oven. It's just too dang messy.


I can only fry it. I don't like it any other way..well, maybe in the oven wrapped around something like chicken or shrimp or filet mignon....


----------



## Goreki

cakeboy said:


> You haven't lived until you've cooked bacon clad only in boxer briefs, hammered, while listening to Motorhead at top volume. That's every Sunday at my house pretty much. Fuck I'm awesome.


Nudity and cooking bacon do not go together, and sober me has told drunk me that it will never happen again.

Drunk me is thinking that a head to to coating of vasaline might be hot bacon fat kryptonite...


----------



## Sasquatch!

Goreki said:


> Nudity and cooking bacon do not go together, and sober me has told drunk me that it will never happen again.
> 
> Drunk me is thinking that a head to to coating of vasaline might be hot bacon fat kryptonite...



I understood none of that. Is drunkreki typing?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

doing laundry for the first time in a LONG time. 

Not that I don't do Laundry, but I've had the luck of going down to visit my folks, or my folks coming up here, and my mom *mami in spanish* does it for me. Yeah I'm a momma's boy so? 

Suck it. 

Home laundry rules.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> doing laundry for the first time in a LONG time.
> 
> Not that I don't do Laundry, but I've had the luck of going down to visit my folks, or my folks coming up here, and my mom *mami in spanish* does it for me. Yeah I'm a momma's boy so?
> 
> Suck it.
> 
> Home laundry rules.



I must have a weird family dynamic. When I go home, it's me that does the laundry.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Paquito said:


> Cooking bacon for the first time. I hope I don't burn down this kitchen.



I normally put mine on a cookie sheet and bake it in the oven. Definitely helps with the mess!


----------



## lovelocs

Goreki said:


> Nudity and cooking bacon do not go together, and sober me has told drunk me that it will never happen again.
> 
> Drunk me is thinking that a head to to coating of vasaline might be hot bacon fat kryptonite...



I understood it. Anyone who has ever been popped in the chicken tenders with hot bacon grease understands it.

Although head to toe vaseline might be a bit much, just get a full apron.


----------



## Surlysomething

Making banana bread.

It smells AMAZING! :eat2:


----------



## femaleseat

trying to decide if i should stay in bed instead of going to work....its NASTY outside!


----------



## penguin

I can't sleep


----------



## spiritangel

about to post the link to the new you tube topic and upload some pics yep me pic whoring again lols


----------



## femaleseat

trying to remember if i already took my vitamins or not, cant remember, damn im getting old


----------



## Amaranthine

Everclear.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> Everclear.



I love that band . . . the band right? . ? . ? . right?


----------



## Zowie

Amaranthine said:


> Everclear.



You're going to become a scary old woman.


----------



## Amaranthine

Zowie said:


> You're going to become a scary old woman.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIoG4PlEPtY

I feel that's worst case scenario, right there.


----------



## Paquito

Amaranthine said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIoG4PlEPtY
> 
> I feel that's worst case scenario, right there.



Worst? That's DA BEST


----------



## Amaranthine

Paquito said:


> Worst? That's DA BEST



Hopefully I'll at least have a few dozen cats. Then I'm made for life...or until the police come to seize my property.


----------



## theronin23

Amaranthine said:


> Everclear.



If you don't mean the band, my cold black heart just went all grinch and grew three sizes. Except for when I'm out and it's sadly unavailable, everclear/HIGH proof grain alcohol is pretty much all I drink.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

theronin23 said:


> If you don't mean the band, my cold black heart just went all grinch and grew three sizes. Except for when I'm out and it's sadly unavailable, everclear/HIGH proof grain alcohol is pretty much all I drink.




lol Everclear the band is awesome.one of the greatest bands from the 90's.:bow::happy:


----------



## spiritangel

sorting out one last thing and then crashing and going to hopefully have a wonderful nights sleep


----------



## HeavyDuty24

listening to Rob Thomas's "Time After Time" cover for the millionth time then about to go to sleep after that.lol


----------



## samuraiscott

Just got home, thinking about a nap.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

samuraiscott said:


> Just got home, thinking about a nap.



I hear ya. I HATE naps, but work today was brutal. It might be worth it.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hear ya. I HATE naps, but work today was brutal. It might be worth it.





You HATE naps? Not hate...but HATE. We seriously need to discuss our friendship.


----------



## Paquito

Surlysomething said:


> You HATE naps? Not hate...but HATE. We seriously need to discuss our friendship.



I have a love/hate relationship with naps. I like sleeping, getting nice and cozy, and it's not exactly like I would be doing anything important with my time that I use to take a nap. But naps NEVER leave me feeling refreshed. I wake up groggy, irritable, and just want to go back to sleep. Two nights ago I took an hour-long nap that turned into a 4 hour nap and I ended up staying awake until 5. Not good.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with naps. I like sleeping, getting nice and cozy, and it's not exactly like I would be doing anything important with my time that I use to take a nap. But naps NEVER leave me feeling refreshed. I wake up groggy, irritable, and just want to go back to sleep. Two nights ago I took an hour-long nap that turned into a 4 hour nap and I ended up staying awake until 5. Not good.


I feel the same way unless I'm sick. I swear that sleep actually helps the healing process.

Naps ARE good when someone is cuddling with me though.


----------



## Surlysomething

Paquito said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with naps. I like sleeping, getting nice and cozy, and it's not exactly like I would be doing anything important with my time that I use to take a nap. But naps NEVER leave me feeling refreshed. I wake up groggy, irritable, and just want to go back to sleep. Two nights ago I took an hour-long nap that turned into a 4 hour nap and I ended up staying awake until 5. Not good.




I have this thing with naps. They can't be over two hours. If they're over 2 hours they're sleeps and they're going to mess with you.

If you have regular naps, your body gets in tune with them. If I have a 1-2 hour nap I feel pretty good after. Sometimes i'm still sleepy, but I can still be sleepy after 8 hours. It depends on what i've been doing before that.

A nap on a Sunday afternoon before dinner? HEAVEN. A power nap before a concert? It's what keeps us older people awake when the band goes on at 12am. Haha.

Also, don't sleep in your own bed. Sleep on a couch or in a comfy chair. If you get ready for bed BED then you're going to have a hard time.

Oh man...I have a nap routine. I AM OLD. 

I think if you have a regular schedule and go to bed and wake up at the same time everyday, you're better off. People with sleep issues have them no matter what they do.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I have this thing with naps. They can't be over two hours. If they're over 2 hours they're sleeps and they're going to mess with you.
> 
> If you have regular naps, your body gets in tune with them. If I have a 1-2 hour nap I feel pretty good after. Sometimes i'm still sleepy, but I can still be sleepy after 8 hours. It depends on what i've been doing before that.
> 
> A nap on a Sunday afternoon before dinner? HEAVEN. A power nap before a concert? It's what keeps us older people awake when the band goes on at 12am. Haha.
> 
> I think if you have a regular schedule and go to bed and wake up at the same time everyday, you're better off. People with sleep issues have them no matter what they do.



Much like Paq said, I wake up feeling terrible, not refreshed, and I feel like it takes me forever to get going again. So I avoid them. 

BUT I am a man with an open mind, so I'm going to start trying to fit a nap into my day, and see if I can get used to it. 

The Things I do for my Canadians.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Much like Paq said, I wake up feeling terrible, not refreshed, and I feel like it takes me forever to get going again. So I avoid them.
> 
> BUT I am a man with an open mind, so I'm going to start trying to fit a nap into my day, and see if I can get used to it.
> 
> The Things I do for my Canadians.



Maybe it's your age. I'm oldish so naps work for me. Haha.

Next time you're in Canada...you need to find me so I can see your socks in person!


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Much like Paq said, I wake up feeling terrible, not refreshed, and I feel like it takes me forever to get going again. So I avoid them.
> 
> BUT I am a man with an open mind, so I'm going to start trying to fit a nap into my day, and see if I can get used to it.
> 
> The Things I do for my Canadians.



Speaking of which. I'm going to be up in dawn's asscrack monday, so don't plan anything crazy that afternoon. I need to sleep. 


Also, naps are wonderfulwondetfulwonderful. I wish I could nap everyday.


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> wonderful*wondetful*wonderful.


----------



## Lovelyone

I love naps. I just woke up from one. I feel so good right now.


----------



## MasterShake

I'm giving the show Bones a second chance. I love the actors and their characters, but I'm less interested in the plots, especially as I hate how they keep jerking around the "will they/won't they" plot in stereotypical fashion.


----------



## FishCharming

MasterShake said:


> I'm giving the show Bones a second chance. I love the actors and their characters, but I'm less interested in the plots, especially as I hate how they keep jerking around the "will they/won't they" plot in stereotypical fashion.



Bones is my sleep show. no matter how wired i am i cannot stay up through more than 15 minutes of an episode, lol.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> Speaking of which. I'm going to be up in dawn's asscrack monday, so don't plan anything crazy that afternoon. I need to sleep.
> 
> 
> Also, naps are wonderfulwondetfulwonderful. I wish I could nap everyday.



We're going Hiking Monday, Just so you know . . .


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


>



It means January 30th, 2010.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

MasterShake said:


> I'm giving the show Bones a second chance. I love the actors and their characters, but I'm less interested in the plots, especially as I hate how they keep jerking around the "will they/won't they" plot in stereotypical fashion.



Just got in and settled down and started watching tonight's DVRed episode of Bones. I haven't ever really given up on the show...I overlook the will they/won't they bullshit.


----------



## KittyKitten

Dropping by on Dimensions to see how everyone is doing! I can't sleep right now.


----------



## KittyKitten

Surlysomething said:


> I have this thing with naps. They can't be over two hours. If they're over 2 hours they're sleeps and they're going to mess with you.
> 
> If you have regular naps, your body gets in tune with them. If I have a 1-2 hour nap I feel pretty good after. Sometimes i'm still sleepy, but I can still be sleepy after 8 hours. It depends on what i've been doing before that.
> 
> A nap on a Sunday afternoon before dinner? HEAVEN. A power nap before a concert? It's what keeps us older people awake when the band goes on at 12am. Haha.
> 
> Also, don't sleep in your own bed. Sleep on a couch or in a comfy chair. If you get ready for bed BED then you're going to have a hard time.
> 
> Oh man...I have a nap routine. I AM OLD.
> 
> I think if you have a regular schedule and go to bed and wake up at the same time everyday, you're better off. People with sleep issues have them no matter what they do.



Every time I try to nap, it turns into a 2 hour sleep! I'm not good with naps, then I wake up and my mouth is twisted and dry.


----------



## lovelocs

I love naps. In fact, I love sleep. It is my one regular carnal pleasure, besides bathing and eating.


----------



## Anjula

lovelocs said:


> I love naps. In fact, I love sleep. It is my one regular carnal pleasure, besides bathing and eating.



we have something in common


----------



## big_lad27

Just doing some photoshop work at the moment, got the tunes bumping, can't work in silence  probably roll me a jigga then get back to work, oh the joys of working from home


----------



## MasterShake

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Just got in and settled down and started watching tonight's DVRed episode of Bones. I haven't ever really given up on the show...I overlook the will they/won't they bullshit.



LOL!

I guess for me it's, I don't trust that Booth's gf is long term, so I feel like a part of me keeps waiting for the shoe to drop so they can start up again with Booth and Bones.


----------



## RentonBob

Heading off to the Blood Bank to donate platelets this morning


----------



## topher38

lurkin' waiting on my clothes to dry, later I'm off to take some photos


----------



## Lovelyone

waiting on fast food dinner and watching tv, while scouring the boards for fun and interesting things.


----------



## Anjula

i'm talking with a cheater  hahahahaha


----------



## FishCharming

procrastinating. i hate doing dishes. just hate it. anyone wanna come and do them for me? i am totally willing to work out some sort of trade agreement here...


----------



## WillSpark

MasterShake said:


> LOL!
> 
> I guess for me it's, I don't trust that Booth's gf is long term, so I feel like a part of me keeps waiting for the shoe to drop so they can start up again with Booth and Bones.



Apparently a major character is gonna get shot dead in a sniper subplot and the speculation is saying it's in the cards for Booth's girlfriend.

I still love that show.


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> procrastinating. i hate doing dishes. just hate it. anyone wanna come and do them for me? i am totally willing to work out some sort of trade agreement here...




Oh man, I feel your pain. I HATE DOING DISHES TOO!

I seriously contemplate throwing them all in a garbage bag and buying new everything. Haha.


----------



## RentonBob

Heading out to an Irish Pub to meet some friends


----------



## femaleseat

RentonBob said:


> Heading out to an Irish Pub to meet some friends



sounds like fun, enjoy!!


----------



## shuefly pie

Working in my kitchen - my work kitchen, not the kitchen from my home. Although for practicality's sake, I should just move in and call it home.

Making gnocci and tomato gravy, specifically. 

Can I rock a Saturday night or what?


----------



## rellis10

Watching 'The Thin Red Line'....all 2 hours 50 minutes of it. Sleep will be imminent at the end.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> i'm talking with a cheater  hahahahaha



I heard the Swedes are a tricky bunch, I'm sure you cheated first.


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I heard the Swedes are a tricky bunch, I'm sure you cheated first.




but i got what i wanted,hahaha


----------



## sloboy302

Bored... wishing I had something to do


----------



## CastingPearls

Frank is getting me drunk and Rachel is looking adorable with her hair that she hasn't brushed in two weeks. On Skype. You jelli?


----------



## frankman

Getting Lainey drunk and complimenting Rachel on her awesome hair.


----------



## Famouslastwords

getting taunted into shaving my head by frank and being the monkey with elaine apparently.


----------



## Paquito

It's so weird how you all are talking to people with the same names.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> It's so weird how you all are talking to people with the same names.



I was thinkin' the same thing. 

I am currently recording music, but about to call it a night.


----------



## Dromond

...the same thing I do every night. TRY TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD.


----------



## Sasquatch!

shuefly pie said:


> Working in my kitchen - my work kitchen, not the kitchen from my home. Although for practicality's sake, I should just move in and call it home.
> 
> Making gnocci and tomato gravy, specifically.
> 
> Can I rock a Saturday night or what?



You're welcome to rock mine.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> You're welcome to rock mine.



Damn it sassy, I told you to post on AMURRICAN TIME!!! Because the internets is AMURRICS!! We've been over this. Now go to bed.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Damn it sassy, I told you to post on AMURRICAN TIME!!! Because the internets is AMURRICS!! We've been over this. Now go to bed.



Is this not AMURICAN time? We're still up, and we're in Amurica...


----------



## Zowie

I like how it's the mexicans who keep going on about Amurican time.


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> I like how it's the mexicans who keep going on about Amurican time.



And now it's the Canadian talking about the Mexicans who are talking about AMURICA...

NAFTA at it's finest.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Zowie said:


> I like how it's the mexicans who keep going on about Amurican time.



/says something Brooklyn Redleg-ish about how America is now little Mexico.


----------



## RentonBob

femaleseat said:


> sounds like fun, enjoy!!



Had a great time  Thanks


----------



## big_lad27

Just starting some new drawings, need new references for my 3d animation, best sharpen my pencils


----------



## ManBeef

Reading post like a good neighbor


----------



## rellis10

Paquito said:


> And now it's the Canadian talking about the Mexicans who are talking about AMURICA...
> 
> NAFTA at it's finest.



Why don't you all just post on English time....:happy:


----------



## Paquito

rellis10 said:


> Why don't you all just post on English time....:happy:



Are we gonna have to go all American Revolution up in this bitch again? It didn't work out for you guys the first time.


----------



## FishCharming

Paquito said:


> Are we gonna have to go all American Revolution up in this bitch again? It didn't work out for you guys the first time.



ooo oo oo, i'll host the tea party!!!


----------



## MasterShake

WillSpark said:


> Apparently a major character is gonna get shot dead in a sniper subplot and the speculation is saying it's in the cards for Booth's girlfriend.
> 
> I still love that show.



Wow, that'd be a major event if it's one of the real major characters. But I guess her major reporter rep would give a plausible reason for being targeted by someone.

I hadn't heard that persay, but I did see the trailer for next week involves one of Booth's army sniper buddies going after him.


----------



## MasterShake

Famouslastwords said:


> /says something Brooklyn Redleg-ish about how America is now little Mexico.


haha, had to rep you for that!


----------



## Micara

at work procrastinating so that I don't have to call these people.


----------



## samuraiscott

Waiting on my dinner to cook. Hope it turns out well.


----------



## JenFromOC

Debating whether or not I want to try and read through about 2 months of old threads...Hi everyone.


----------



## samuraiscott

JenFromOC said:


> Debating whether or not I want to try and read through about 2 months of old threads...Hi everyone.



Welcome back Jen.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

JenFromOC said:


> Debating whether or not I want to try and read through about 2 months of old threads...Hi everyone.



welcome back stranger


----------



## lovelocs

Welcome back Jen!
You can read through the old threads, or just realize that nothing has happened except for some delicious pervy pics from our resident BHM (pl).

Oh, and you need to put some clothes on mastershake.


----------



## blubberismanly

I just finished building a nest for my kitty. She's very pregnant and looks like she's ready to pop....she's due any day now. I can only hope she'll use the nest I made and not have her babies elsewhere.


----------



## lovelocs

blubberismanly said:


> I just finished building a nest for my kitty. She's very pregnant and looks like she's ready to pop....she's due any day now. I can only hope she'll use the nest I made and not have her babies elsewhere.



I hope so, too. But cats tend to be contrary. She may have them in your dryer for all we know...


----------



## MasterShake

lovelocs said:


> Oh, and you need to put some clothes on mastershake.



I reject your bourgeois fascist notion of "clothing"! In fact, I may be forced to get moar nekkid later this week in protest!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm currently on a nationwide call for my banks foreclosure department. So what am I doing to pass the time? Surfin dims.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm currently on a nationwide call for my banks foreclosure department. So what am I doing to pass the time? Surfin dims.



You should just come home, then.  my homework is boring the shit out of me.


----------



## rellis10

Dredging up some dialogue from the deepest recesses of my mind :happy:


----------



## Zowie

This thread has over 60 pages.


----------



## femaleseat

Zowie said:


> This thread has over 60 pages.



YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks guys for contributing!


----------



## rellis10

Planning my journey to a job interview i have on monday *bites finger nails*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Where the FUCK ARE MY BEANS?!?!?!



You guys were making fun of me because of my Mexican breakfast. Behold, the Zoë partaking in the mexican-ness.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You guys were making fun of me because of my Mexican breakfast. Behold, the Zoë partaking in the mexican-ness.


 
What is the pink item?


----------



## samuraiscott

I am trying to sell some stuff on ebay.


----------



## Paquito

Surlysomething said:


> What is the pink item?



It's a concha - like a Mexican sweet bread.


----------



## CastingPearls

How do they make it pink??



I'm watching the snow fall and eating peanut butter M&Ms.


----------



## Surlysomething

Paquito said:


> It's a concha - like a Mexican sweet bread.


 

Cool. And apparently it means Vagina in some countries. Haha.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*after the most treacherous ride in thunder snow storms...i pretty much abandoned my car on the edge of my driveway..hoping big MR SNOW PLOW DOESN"T HURT HER .....

I am roasting Kohlrabi.....and just smudging my clean house.....life is pretty damn amazingly GOOOOOD*


----------



## KittyKitten

JenFromOC said:


> Debating whether or not I want to try and read through about 2 months of old threads...Hi everyone.




Hello Ms. gorgeous!!


----------



## Evidence Too

I am already working from home at about 6 AM, and taking a break to just think about all of the lovely women of this community...probably still so soft and warm and inviting under the covers...and how I would love to be there.


----------



## Tanuki

Stressing out ... x.x


----------



## FishCharming

Evidence Too said:


> I am already working from home at about 6 AM, and taking a break to just think about all of the lovely women of this community...probably still so soft and warm and inviting under the covers...and how I would love to be there.



another buffalo bhm? man we are a fat city! 

dims BHM\FFA board meetup HAS to be here now!


----------



## Anjula

I'm getting ready for my first dancehall training for over a year,hahah 
+eating apple


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Frying Sweet Potatoes in Virgin Coconut Oil (for the first time) and Turkey Burger, while I roast Anise/Fennel in the oven 

Dinners Almost Ready

:eat2:*


----------



## shuefly pie

Working.

Which means I am cooking, cleaning, labeling and packaging.

Bah!


----------



## RentonBob

Going to pay off the loan on my car


----------



## cakeboy

Spinning tunes, warming up the dancefloor, and girlwatching. Life is good!


----------



## shuefly pie

I'm sitting on the floor of my bedroom behind the dresser "hiding." There was some kind of menacing business going on in the street in front of my house, so I called 911. It broke up exactly two minutes before the police came. Since then, two cars that don't live on our quiet, dead end street have cruised by very slowly. 

I hate this shit.

I feel foolish for being scared, but I'd feel worse if I got shot. I'm just making an assumption about the latter, but it seems like a pretty safe bet.


----------



## Amaranthine

shuefly pie said:


> I'm sitting on the floor of my bedroom behind the dresser "hiding." There was some kind of menacing business going on in the street in front of my house, so I called 911. It broke up exactly two minutes before the police came. Since then, two cars that don't live on our quiet, dead end street have cruised by very slowly.
> 
> I hate this shit.
> 
> I feel foolish for being scared, but I'd feel worse if I got shot. I'm just making an assumption about the latter, but it seems like a pretty safe bet.



That sounds awful >.< I hope everything worked out alright, and you're feeling better.


----------



## shuefly pie

Thank you. 

Everything is good. I let my fears get the better of me. It's just terrible things really do happen, you know? 

Anyway, all is quiet on the western front.


----------



## JulieD

shuefly pie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Everything is good. I let my fears get the better of me. It's just terrible things really do happen, you know?
> 
> Anyway, all is quiet on the western front.



rather be safe then sorry Shuefly... im glad you are ok...really


----------



## lovelocs

shuefly pie said:


> I feel foolish for being scared, but I'd feel worse if I got shot. I'm just making an assumption about the latter, but it seems like a pretty safe bet.



Just a tip from when my block used to be a "hot spot." Be sure to call the cops when folks are in front of someone else's house, too. That way, they'll never really know who's alerting the authorities. You, and everyone else, will be safer.

Glad everything's all right.


----------



## RentonBob

Finishing laundry and getting ready to watch a movie... Time to relax and enjoy the last few hours of my weekend


----------



## HDANGEL15

*frying sweet potatoes + roasting Kohlrabi + broiling Chilean sea bass....and trying to type w/totally numb pinky + ring fingers

got cortisone shot from a friend today for major pain in the wrist _ had 2 breaks and 2 surgerys and 5 yrs later after kickboxing a few months it is just useless*


----------



## JulieD

Playing Just Dance 2!!!! whhaaaaaaaa hhhhaaaaaaaaa! love it!


----------



## BeerMe

Just got back from playing golf for the first time in forever. 'twas a perfect day, weather-wise.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

listening to music on youtube and on Dims.


----------



## shuefly pie

JulieD said:


> Playing Just Dance 2!!!! whhaaaaaaaa hhhhaaaaaaaaa! love it!


I love JD2! So fun!


----------



## Lovelyone

eating lasagna and wtaching _WANTED_ on television


----------



## JenFromOC

RentonBob said:


> Going to pay off the loan on my car



Can I have it? You can just buy a new one....come on!


----------



## RentonBob

JenFromOC said:


> Can I have it? You can just buy a new one....come on!



I thought you were getting a Mercedes


----------



## JenFromOC

RentonBob said:


> I thought you were getting a Mercedes



Ass! I know where you live! lol

But seriously, the Mercedes is coming...someday.


----------



## Deacone

Watching Glee, drinking milk


----------



## RentonBob

JenFromOC said:


> Ass! I know where you live! lol
> 
> But seriously, the Mercedes is coming...someday.



LOL... I wonder if you could remember how to get here


----------



## FishCharming

dying. of the plague. fuck.


----------



## Goreki

I found the spare shelf for my desk/bookcase, so I am happily filling it. Yay for more floor space!


----------



## Deacone

ripping off all the posters off my wall...discovering that i have a lot of bluetack scraping to do. SIGH.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Deacone said:


> ripping off all the posters off my wall...discovering that i have a lot of bluetack scraping to do. SIGH.



What's the deal Brizzle?


----------



## Goreki

Deacone said:


> ripping off all the posters off my wall...discovering that i have a lot of bluetack scraping to do. SIGH.


Make a ball of blue tack, and squish it quickly against the bits stuck on the wall a couple of times ina row. Works no matter how old the bluetack is


----------



## Sasquatch!

Goreki said:


> Make a ball of blue tack, and squish it quickly against the bits stuck on the wall a couple of times ina row. Works no matter how old the bluetack is



*prods Reki with a ball of bluetack*


----------



## Goreki

Sasquatch! said:


> *prods Reki with a ball of bluetack*


That is NOT how to get me to... Hang on, I can make little sculptures out of that, gimmie!


----------



## spiritangel

listening to goddess radio online


----------



## Sasquatch!

Goreki said:


> That is NOT how to get me to... Hang on, I can make little sculptures out of that, gimmie!



Hahaha... I've been mucking about with bluetack this evening too. :3


----------



## Deacone

Goreki said:


> Make a ball of blue tack, and squish it quickly against the bits stuck on the wall a couple of times ina row. Works no matter how old the bluetack is




I have none in the house I don't think! I'll have to go bug my dad. Thanks for that little tip!

The posters were stuck to my wall with pva glue...when i was like 15...and now i've grown up and I want a nice wall...I tore them all off. It was literally a massive collage of kerrang magazine posters of all the bands i liked. Now I'm having the problem of getting paper that was glued to the wall...and it's proving to be a bitch. I have a funny feeling I'm gonna have to re-plaster...or if i'm just too lazy i'll just repaint lol. 

ARGH!


----------



## AsianXL

Watching good ol' hockey..


----------



## rellis10

Attempting to write some of my second dims story....not going well


----------



## Dromond

Sitting at the computer, munching peanut M&Ms, watching CNN, listening to Jackie snore, and chasing off the dog who is begging for my M&Ms.


----------



## Lovelyone

regretting that I ever posted in the "who is crushing on you" thread.


----------



## coriander

Drinking my second Diet Coke of the day. The regular stuff tastes like corn syrup to me - I can't stand it. 

Oh Diet Coke, why can't I quit you? :smitten:


----------



## AsianXL

What a gorgeous day we had here in Vancouver, but I was stuck at home cause of my cold.


----------



## Micara

Watching "Toddlers & Tiaras". Getting my fill of crazy for the day.


----------



## RentonBob

Watching an idiot abroad... So funny lol


----------



## Mishty

I just finished the first practice round for my St.Patricks Day eyeshadow, and I'm all herbed out and watching my husband Steve Buscemi on Boardwalk Empire complain about being Irish and the stupidity of the holiday.... 

that's what I'm *doin' *


----------



## MasterShake

Recovering from too much Czechvar and schnapps!


----------



## Deacone

Drinking tomato soup and strawberry milkshake


----------



## Sasquatch!

Drinking strawberry soup and tomato milkshake.


----------



## Deacone

Sasquatch! said:


> Drinking strawberry soup and tomato milkshake.



Sexy.

Eating curry watching Grey's anatomy :]


----------



## Sasquatch!

Deacone said:


> Sexy.
> 
> Eating curry watching Grey's anatomy :]



Watching curry, eating Grey's anatomy.

Wait, what?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

transfering all 300 gigs of info from my old computer to the new one. . .


----------



## Micara

Sitting in my hotel room in Peoria waiting to get my gamble on tonight! Wish me luck!!


----------



## spiritangel

abundant good luck tonight Micara



I am contemplating what to bake/cook for dinner and am about to go work on my Kaiser desktop perpetual callendar


----------



## Paquito

Having my soul devoured by Tumblr.

EDIT: I now have 3 followers. I CARE ABOUT NOTHING ELSE BUT GAINING EVEN MOAR FOLLOWERS.


----------



## Deacone

Sasquatch! said:


> Watching curry, eating Grey's anatomy.
> 
> Wait, what?




Funny fucker 

Watching Bones drinking milkshake


----------



## Sasquatch!

Deacone said:


> Funny fucker
> 
> Watching Bones drinking milkshake



Watching m.... wait a minute.....


----------



## JenFromOC

Drinking a Diet Coke...


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> Drinking a Diet Coke...



As always 


I'm about to try and write something, I've done precious little in the last week.


----------



## Deacone

Blowing my nose..


fucking cold >_>


----------



## rellis10

Deacone said:


> Blowing my nose..
> 
> 
> fucking cold >_>



Hope you feel better soon Deacone


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Procrastinating....ugh...and bored....le sigh.


----------



## RentonBob

JenFromOC said:


> Drinking a Diet Coke...



That's odd  lol


----------



## femaleseat

making yummy soup....perfect day for it!


----------



## NYC_FFA

Getting ready to go to a protest. Maybe I'll get into the spirit of things and burn my bra!


----------



## FishCharming

NYC_FFA said:


> Getting ready to go to a protest. Maybe I'll get into the spirit of things and burn my bra!



pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Deacone

watching The Cape with my boyfriend


----------



## Zowie

Making dinner at home again. My favourite thing to do, cooking with people I adore. :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Eating at a restaurant alone. Favorite pass-time. I missed you.


----------



## PinkRodery

Writing a 1500 word essay on the heroism in "Sir Gawayn and þe Grene Kny&#541;t" ("Sir Gawain and the Green Knight") which is due tomorrow.

I'm a third of the way through, it's half 2am, I have a class in less than 7 hours, so I'm chugging energy drinks. >_>


----------



## RentonBob

Waiting for the snowstorm to arrive....

Morning commute is going to be so much fun


----------



## JenFromOC

Cleaning the house. Woo!


----------



## singingNerd79

...and trying not to take a nice long nap at home on my lunch break


----------



## Dromond

Waiting on a woman.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-C-IbkuNWs


----------



## lovelocs

Waiting on pizza...


----------



## CastingPearls

Eating garlicky stuffed clams. They're little but soooo good I'm licking the tin it came in.


----------



## Micara

Cursing my frozen-screen Kindle.


----------



## RentonBob

Getting ready to watch Due Date


----------



## Lil BigginZ

just messing around on fruity loops.


----------



## Deacone

Talking to my boyfriend on skype and buying orchid feed on amazon. I'm THAT cool >_>


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm not sure...

I totally had something I was going to do..and then forgot.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

listening to music and on the net like always.LOL


----------



## JenFromOC

Cleaning up the house and smiling to myself...this could be a good day


----------



## CastingPearls

Watching Return to Me and looking for more Kleenex. It gets me every time.


----------



## Anjula

I'm talking with friends, reading book,playing with my dog... generally, im doing everything just to avoid study.


----------



## Goreki

Getting ready to go to my second dance class. I hope they deign to teach us how to dance this week.


----------



## RentonBob

Packing my bags to get ready for my flight


----------



## Bearsy

Listening to Gorillaz and trying to hash out a rough draft of this script.
Not going nearly as well as I'd like.


----------



## CastingPearls

Feeling flu-ey with fever and chills and wondering if tequila is acceptable for a hot toddy. Hmmm....


----------



## femaleseat

CastingPearls said:


> Feeling flu-ey with fever and chills and wondering if tequila is acceptable for a hot toddy. Hmmm....



def acceptable


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm sitting here wondering if he really thinks I'm joking.....


----------



## DesignAddict

Taking a break and trying to be entertained...


----------



## Akahige

Rapturously listening to the Eagles on Vinyl, doing eBay business work, trying to build a reputation on here.


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm PIC WHORING!!!!!! Promise, this is the last one....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DesignAddict

JenFromOC said:


> I'm PIC WHORING!!!!!! Promise, this is the last one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uhhmmm...whore all you want...I won't complain


----------



## ManBeef

Wiggling... why the fruit do I do this so much!?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i'm just watching the dexter series for the first time. i'm only on season 3 but so far it's great. wish i would of watched it before but i was addicted to WoW lol.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Lil BigginZ said:


> i'm just watching the dexter series for the first time. i'm only on season 3 but so far it's great. wish i would of watched it before but i was addicted to WoW lol.



I LOVE DEXTER...one of the best series ever


----------



## Anjula

Nothing. It's awesome!

Ps. CP I LOVE YOUR NEW AVATAR!


----------



## CastingPearls

Anjula said:


> Nothing. It's awesome!
> 
> Ps. CP I LOVE YOUR NEW AVATAR!


dzi&#281;kuj&#281; kochanie!

I'm watching Sling Blade and swilling Dayquil and damning this cold to hell. DAMN YOU COLD VIRUS!


----------



## FatRings

I'm just wondering what I should post in here being new to the site. That, and doing work (remotely from home).


----------



## Anjula

CastingPearls said:


> dzi&#281;kuj&#281; kochanie!



Prosz&#281; bardzo, pi&#281;kna!


----------



## rellis10

Writing dialogue and notes at 2am while feeling a bit ill, lol.


----------



## DesignAddict

Debating whether I want to go out or not...kind of tired...tomorrow night might be a better option...


----------



## Creepy

Watching this on YouTube. Gotta love it.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Applying handcream to my face. I don't have any moisturizer for post-shave so it will have to do.


----------



## JulieD

Getting fuuuuuucccckkkkeeeeddddd uuuupppppp!!!!! Woooo hhooooo!!!! I am drunkish...well more then ish...whatever, I like it...


----------



## Paquito

JulieD said:


> Getting fuuuuuucccckkkkeeeeddddd uuuupppppp!!!!! Woooo hhooooo!!!! I am drunkish...well more then ish...whatever, I like it...



likelikelikePERMALIKE


----------



## CastingPearls

Sucking down cough syrup with codeine and watching I Hope They Serve Beer in Hell. 

Hey you're crazy bitch but you fuck so good I'm on top of it..........


----------



## lovelocs

Getting ready to make a second run in my move. Didn't get as much done today as I wanted to, but still working...


----------



## Gordo Mejor

Digesting two grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Zowie

Working on a group-collaboration comic book. I'm doing the pencils, so the entire 'style'. characters and layouts are on my ass. 
And since the charcters reflect the people in my working group, I have to draw something that 'looks' like them. And I can't get the %$^$#@* guy right. UGHHH. WHAT'S WRONG WITH HIS FACE?!


----------



## tony8

Zowie said:


> Working on a group-collaboration comic book. I'm doing the pencils, so the entire 'style'. characters and layouts are on my ass.
> And since the charcters reflect the people in my working group, I have to draw something that 'looks' like them. And I can't get the %$^$#@* guy right. UGHHH. WHAT'S WRONG WITH HIS FACE?!



I once upon a time did some comic book stuff post some stuff when you get to that point would love to see it


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> Working on a group-collaboration comic book. I'm doing the pencils, so the entire 'style'. characters and layouts are on my ass.
> And since the charcters reflect the people in my working group, I have to draw something that 'looks' like them. And I can't get the %$^$#@* guy right. UGHHH. WHAT'S WRONG WITH HIS FACE?!



you should politely suggest he grow a mustache, or undergo reconstructive surgery. when he balks just chide him for not being a team player and petition the prof to have him removed from your group!


----------



## RentonBob

Done grocery shopping, going through 10 days of mail and now on to laundry to get ready to go back to work tomorrow...


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> Working on a group-collaboration comic book. I'm doing the pencils, so the entire 'style'. characters and layouts are on my ass.
> And since the charcters reflect the people in my working group, I have to draw something that 'looks' like them. And I can't get the %$^$#@* guy right. UGHHH. WHAT'S WRONG WITH HIS FACE?!



Give him a pacostache. Pacostaches fix everything.


----------



## lovelocs

Listening to an incredibly violent rainstorm, and trying to get up enough energy to make this the kickass day it needs to be.


----------



## RentonBob

Wondering what will happen now with the announcement of AT&T buying T-Mobile... Will I still have a job in the coming months?


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Give him a pacostache. Pacostaches fix everything.



...I'm giving my character a pacostache, I think. Even though she's suppose to look like me. INSTANT MEXICAN AQUIRED!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Waiting for oven fries to cook. Thinking about new hobbies to take up.


----------



## tony8

shopping for lug nuts


----------



## Lil BigginZ

playing sacred seasons 2, a free mmorpg. it's pretty good imo


----------



## Goreki

I am doing colouring-in, and half heartedly searching for a place to move to.
My parents are moving to the country, so my years of free loading are over


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm looking for a place to move to. Singing "Paparazzi". Contemplating what to do for lunch.


----------



## analikesyourface

Oh, just listening to Sick Puppies, and making up a fantastic plan with my friend to go into the professions of puffin and kangaroo... I'd make a pretty AWESOME kangaroo!


----------



## J34

I am typing this post to place it on this page


----------



## OneHauteMama

Farting around online with a towel turban on my head and just about to settle in to watch a few episodes of Dexter...


----------



## JenFromOC

Eating Cheez-its, drinking Diet Coke and texting.


----------



## Akahige

JenFromOC said:


> Eating Cheez-its, drinking Diet Coke and texting.



Avoiding my classwork like the plague, and apparently stalking Jen on this forum.


----------



## lovelocs

Listening to Ginuwine and kicking myself in the ass.


----------



## JenFromOC

Drinking a Diet Coke....and listening to my sister flip out about her bridal shower, wedding, etc. I am trying to be a good Maid of Honor, but even at my age, I haven't really mastered the whole "words of encouragement" thing. I just keep listening...

I've been on the phone with her for one hour...and counting.


----------



## Ola

Pretending I don't have an exam tomorrow.


----------



## CastingPearls

Wondering how I sprained my wrist.


----------



## ManBeef

Trying to find a good match on words with friends on Android... I am having no luck


----------

